# Ibanez 2023 Models ! What would you like to see ?



## Inanimate100 (Dec 6, 2022)

Hello everybody !!

What would you like to see in the new Ibanez 2023 lineup. 

I’m personally hoping for a nice multi-scale 8 string. But one can dream….

Interested to hear what you’re all waiting for.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 6, 2022)

I'd like it if they would start painting the backs of guitars again.


----------



## Inanimate100 (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> I'd like it if they would start painting the backs of guitars again.


Haha. I feel like it’s very fashionable not to paint the back these days amongst many companies…


----------



## Thesius (Dec 6, 2022)

Galaxy black RGs with one piece maple necks.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 6, 2022)

Mid level S8's, 7's with the fixed FX locking bridge, RGA's with more finish options and FX fixed bridges. 

If they made a Soundgear multiscale 34-37" with more finish options I'd take a serious look at that over the BTB multi.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2022)

^ S8s and S7s...


----------



## Selkoid (Dec 6, 2022)

Prestige RGA with a reverse headstock, no tacky inlays and the burl they're considering for it still on the tree


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2022)

More S Prestiges including 7 and 8 strings again but that is a pipe dream. I should have gotten them when I had a chance


----------



## Inanimate100 (Dec 6, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> More S Prestiges including 7 and 8 strings again but that is a pipe dream. I should have gotten them when I had a chance


Do 8 strings not really sell that well ? I’ve noticed amongst many of the major brands the choice available for 8’s is very poor…


----------



## Inanimate100 (Dec 6, 2022)

Church2224 said:


> More S Prestiges including 7 and 8 strings again but that is a pipe dream. I should have gotten them when I had a chance


Do 8 strings not really sell that well ? I’ve noticed amongst many of the major brands the choice available for 8’s is very poor…


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 6, 2022)

MIJ lo-pro equipped 7s
RG2228 reissue or equivalent prestige 8 with fixed edge
New Genesis models


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 6, 2022)

Hardtail AZs
Black/white Richlite fretboards

One can dream, but Ibanez is Ibanez.


----------



## Thesius (Dec 6, 2022)

A new j custom 8 would be sweet


----------



## zw470 (Dec 6, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> MIJ lo-pro equipped 7s
> RG2228 reissue or equivalent prestige 8 with fixed edge
> New Genesis models



Genesis 7620/7621 in Grey Nickel or Vampire Kiss with powder cosmo hardware


----------



## odibrom (Dec 6, 2022)

... double edge 6s and 7s in both RG and S series... and other as well, why not? that would be cool. Vintage Violin finish is OK...


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 6, 2022)

Prestige RGA with ebony fretboard, bonus points for Edge. Also been wanting a Prestige AZ with an ebony or maple fretboard.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 6, 2022)

MIJ 7 string Saber w/ Edge Lo Pro in a good finish, not black or burl or burst or any of that crap.

more MIJ Genesis models

That's all.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 6, 2022)

Lefty AZ 7string prestige model. Hell, even more lefty models in general.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 6, 2022)

An RGD model with no exposed wood anywhere.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Genesis 7620/7621 in Grey Nickel or Vampire Kiss with powder cosmo hardware


Hell yeah!


----------



## Elias_Kapravelos (Dec 6, 2022)

Genesis collection RG7620 or proper MIJ UV7BK reissue not that premium shit.


----------



## Pippo (Dec 6, 2022)

MIJ 6-string RGD. As far as I‘m aware there have been only two models, the RGD2120Z and the JCRGD01, which was only built once.
Additionally a few new RGA Prestige models would be great.
And maybe a reissue of the RG3620/4570 with the abalone strip.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Genesis 7620/7621 in Grey Nickel or Vampire Kiss with powder cosmo hardware



I feel like there isn’t enough that’s unique about a 7620 that would warrant a genesis re-issue. I guess some of the paint jobs, but the more characteristic stuff like a narrower neck at the heel or a 1/3 piece neck definitely wouldn’t be done. All that would be left to make it a 7620 would be to include a set of DiMarzio “New 7” pickups I guess lol.

That being said, my RG550 Genesis doesn’t have a one piece neck either, and all they really brought over was the paint job and the big chunky square neck heal, so I suppose I’ve invalidated my own point 

Personally I would just like them to bring back a basic high end RG with direct mount pickups, fully painted front and back, and standard Ibanez controls with one volume one tone and a five way blade. Basically a Genesis RG520/770. 

Oh also they should completely ditch the tilt joint and go back to doing all access for everything. My hands are big enough that I can use the Tilt joint, but it’s absolutely nowhere near as comfortable or convenient as the AANJ. AANJ was one of the biggest factors that always drew me to Ibanez guitars and in my opinion is superior in every single way.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 6, 2022)

I just want them to be a competitor with mid-priced guitars again. In the last 2-3 years I haven’t played a single Ibanez under $1500 that was anywhere near what I’d consider “awesome” unless it had a shitload of work done to it. 

They shouldn’t need a special line (Genesis) just to say “Hey, remember us from the 90’s when all our guitars were awesome? We can still do that…..for 3 guitars”


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 6, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I just want them to be a competitor with mid-priced guitars again. In the last 2-3 years I haven’t played a single Ibanez under $1500 that was anywhere near what I’d consider “awesome” unless it had a shitload of work done to it.
> 
> They shouldn’t need a special line (Genesis) just to say “Hey, remember us from the 90’s when all our guitars were awesome? We can still do that…..for 3 guitars”



I’m pretty sure Ibanez was only ever cheap + good because in the 70s and 80s, Japan was looked down on in the guitar sphere as a country where unlicensed knock offs were produced, regardless of said knock offs being good. They really hit their stride with more “shred” endorsements and brought that success into the 90s. Since then though, they’ve earned a prestige (no pun intended) and branched out to super high end, which ironically gets looked down on by people shopping in that price range, and still kind of carries that “Meant for shredders” vibe. 

I’m with you though, I remember when I first started looking at Ibanez guitars in the early 2000s, they were always the top tier guitars you could get for like $1000 or $300 used.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 6, 2022)

Bright solid color prestige or j customs. He'll give me a j custom in 550 DSY or RFR with a figured neck instead of a top.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 6, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I’m pretty sure Ibanez was only ever cheap + good because in the 70s and 80s, Japan was looked down on in the guitar sphere as a country where unlicensed knock offs were produced, regardless of said knock offs being good. They really hit their stride with more “shred” endorsements and brought that success into the 90s. Since then though, they’ve earned a prestige (no pun intended) and branched out to super high end, which ironically gets looked down on by people shopping in that price range, and still kind of carries that “Meant for shredders” vibe.
> 
> I’m with you though, I remember when I first started looking at Ibanez guitars in the early 2000s, they were always the top tier guitars you could get for like $1000 or $300 used.



I don’t disagree with the majority of that, outside of the super high end aspect; the JEM/PIA line shot up to $3500 and it’s practically the same guitar they’ve been making since 1987. You can buy a new Suhr for that price that’ll get a lot more attention before it leaves the factory. My ‘97 MIJ JEM feels like any other $1500 Ibanez they put out in the 90’s (and it had QC issues straight out of the case, minor, but definitely shouldn’t have left the factory with wrong colored pickup screws and a middle pickup that didn’t work at all). 

They can put a Prestige label on it, but I don’t believe for a second they’re getting any more attention than they gave them in the 90’s, if anything, I’m doubting on it even more as a result of playing the rest of their guitars since the 90’s/early 00’s. 

And yeah, I’m kicking my ass regularly for not keeping all the JEMs I had in the 90’s, or the $350 JPM P3 I passed on because it needed some TLC.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 6, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I don’t disagree with the majority of that, outside of the super high end aspect; the JEM/PIA line shot up to $3500 and it’s practically the same guitar they’ve been making since 1987. You can buy a new Suhr for that price that’ll get a lot more attention before it leaves the factory. My ‘97 MIJ JEM feels like any other $1500 Ibanez they put out in the 90’s (and it had QC issues straight out of the case, minor, but definitely shouldn’t have left the factory with wrong colored pickup screws and a middle pickup that didn’t work at all).
> 
> They can put a Prestige label on it, but I don’t believe for a second they’re getting any more attention than they gave them in the 90’s, if anything, I’m doubting on it even more as a result of playing the rest of their guitars since the 90’s/early 00’s.
> 
> And yeah, I’m kicking my ass regularly for not keeping all the JEMs I had in the 90’s, or the $350 JPM P3 I passed on because it needed some TLC.



I should clarify, they've branched out to super high end in terms of _appointments _like fancier wood selection, SS frets, Fishman pickups, general expensive shit. I 100% agree with you that the JEM/PIA are just price increases on an existing guitar and that the "high end" models even from the golden era play just like the standard models. 

I think people have lost the plot with used 80s/90s RGs and think they were the pinnacle of playability and quality, when the real reason most people bought those in the early 2000s was because they were unbelievably cheap and available. This has morphed in to people _still _going after these old ass models not realizing they're simply a 35 year old instrument at this point with very little benefit other than saying it's an iconic 35 year old guitar. I'd pick up my 550 Genesis over an original 550 any day of the week


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 6, 2022)

POPLAR BURL ON EVERYTHING


----------



## John (Dec 6, 2022)

I liked the ARZ, bringing those back would be nice.







As far as pointy guitars go, 7 and 8 string Destroyers would be cool as well.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Genesis 7620/7621 in Grey Nickel or Vampire Kiss with powder cosmo hardware


Would love to see Grey Nickel on an S7.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 6, 2022)

All current models, but with one more string.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 6, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I feel like there isn’t enough that’s unique about a 7620 that would warrant a genesis re-issue. I guess some of the paint jobs, but the more characteristic stuff like a narrower neck at the heel or a 1/3 piece neck definitely wouldn’t be done. All that would be left to make it a 7620 would be to include a set of DiMarzio “New 7” pickups I guess lol.
> 
> That being said, my RG550 Genesis doesn’t have a one piece neck either, and all they really brought over was the paint job and the big chunky square neck heal, so I suppose I’ve invalidated my own point
> 
> ...


The tilt joint is the main reason why I don't own a Genesis RG550 / RG570. I considered one, due to the cheaper price compared to Prestige, but ended up spending almost as much on a used RG655 instead.


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 6, 2022)

28"-30" scale 8-string. We know they can make them, they've had the m80m for years, but for some reason they refuse to offer anything longer than 27" on their regular ERGs.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 6, 2022)

Prestige baritone 6s

More veneers with binding to hide the thin veneer.

Less black, more older colours like silver and red

No paf 7 or 8s


----------



## zw470 (Dec 6, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I feel like there isn’t enough that’s unique about a 7620 that would warrant a genesis re-issue. I guess some of the paint jobs, but the more characteristic stuff like a narrower neck at the heel or a 1/3 piece neck definitely wouldn’t be done. All that would be left to make it a 7620 would be to include a set of DiMarzio “New 7” pickups I guess lol.
> 
> That being said, my RG550 Genesis doesn’t have a one piece neck either, and all they really brought over was the paint job and the big chunky square neck heal, so I suppose I’ve invalidated my own point
> 
> ...



I think the 7620 actually is unique in that it's just a regular looking 7-string with no trendy finishes or specs. 

They made the Genesis RG521 for what, a year? But I don't think anyone bought one. I know I still regret not picking one up in Jewel Blue.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> I think the 7620 actually is unique in that it's just a regular looking 7-string with no trendy finishes or specs.
> 
> They made the Genesis RG521 for what, a year? But I don't think anyone bought one. I know I still regret not picking one up in Jewel Blue.



That basically just makes it a RG752:




Dear god I wish I got a 752 with the lo pro when they were like this, and I have a 7620


----------



## zw470 (Dec 6, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> That basically just makes it a RG752:
> 
> View attachment 117963
> 
> ...



1. You say that like it's a bad thing 
2. By that logic, the Genesis RG550 is just an RG655M


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> I think the 7620 actually is unique in that it's just a regular looking 7-string with no trendy finishes or specs.


It's not unique compared to the RG1527 or RG752 that followed it. 

The Genesis RG550, 570 & 521 were only unique compared to other RGs (1550, 1570, 1521, 655, 652 etc.) because of the tilt joint, which I will never understand how *anyone* could prefer to AANJ.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 6, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> It's not unique compared to the RG1527 or RG752 that followed it.
> 
> The Genesis RG550, 570 & 521 were only unique compared to other RGs (1550, 1570, 1521, 655, 652 etc.) because of the tilt joint, which I will never understand how *anyone* could prefer to AANJ.



It's unique compared to the current Ibanez 7-string lineup.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> 1. You say that like it's a bad thing
> 2. By that logic, the Genesis RG550 is just an RG655M
> 
> View attachment 117964


That blue is much nicer than the Genesis RG550 colour options though (my favourite colour is blue).


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> It's unique compared to the current Ibanez 7-string lineup.


Good point! It does feel like the recent tops / finishes are targetted at a new audience, not the existing Ibanez fans.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 6, 2022)

zw470 said:


> 1. You say that like it's a bad thing
> 2. By that logic, the Genesis RG550 is just an RG655M
> 
> View attachment 117964



AANJ and the DiMarzio Tone Zone & Air Norton would be the main differentiating factors.

Totally off topic here, but I wish Ibanez would use the nut from the Edge Pro era that didn't require a string retainer bar for whatever reason:




Just a really clean look IMO.

Can't wait for the MII Genesis reissues in 10 years where we get all new pawn shop style RG350DX models with pre-worn knife edges on the reissue Edge Pro 2


----------



## OldMate (Dec 6, 2022)

Objectively, the best answer to this question is a Wes Hauch signature based on his first LACS (totally pilfered the photo from HeHasTheJazzHands). I love that they brought back the Iceman shape with the ICTB721 (still have to google these numbers every time), but was a bit bummed that it's just fully blacked out. Guess they needed to be safe when testing the waters with these kinds of things but come on maaaan look at how much nicer Wes' is!




Would be cool to see the FR make a return too. Bummed that it didn't get much attention when they brought it back in 2018, those models looked sleek! Maybe they could do a tastefully metaled up double humbucker AZS?


----------



## broj15 (Dec 6, 2022)

Reissues of the 70's musician series/"coffee table" guitars. Not gonna happen but a guy can dream.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 6, 2022)

RG3120 reissue or bring back the RG8520 sodalite blue.

Also, I want powder cosmo hardware to return. So durable


----------



## oracles (Dec 6, 2022)

Baritone 6 & 7 string RGs with lo pros and a single bridge humbucker would be


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 6, 2022)

RG550s in pastel colors with laminated roasted maple necks.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 6, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> AANJ and the DiMarzio Tone Zone & Air Norton would be the main differentiating factors.
> 
> Totally off topic here, but I wish Ibanez would use the nut from the Edge Pro era that didn't require a string retainer bar for whatever reason:
> 
> ...


Edge Zero models don't have a retainer bar either.


----------



## John (Dec 6, 2022)

bostjan said:


> All current models, but with one more string.


Done.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 6, 2022)

John said:


> Done.


Holy shit, I need one.


----------



## snhowie827 (Dec 6, 2022)

More options on the AZS. Love the idea of a super tele but it'd be nice to see a few more color and pickup options. It'd also be nice to see a few in the Premium line as well.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 6, 2022)

RG752 with offset dots


----------



## bigcupholder (Dec 6, 2022)

Hardtail JS model with a matching headstock


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 6, 2022)

Rolled fretboard edges. I dont know if Ibz actually does that or not. But I realized this is an important feature in how fretboards feel. 

I dont know which of the superstrat brands actually has rolled-fretboard edges on most of their models.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 7, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Rolled fretboard edges. I dont know if Ibz actually does that or not. But I realized this is an important feature in how fretboards feel.
> 
> I dont know which of the superstrat brands actually has rolled-fretboard edges on most of their models.


It's Charvel as I remember.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 7, 2022)

Isolationist said:


> RG550s in pastel *PALE* colors with laminated roasted maple necks.



There is no such thing as "pastel colors", it's *PALE colors*. "Pastel" is the name of the paste/dough made of pigments and glue/oil in a proportion considerably drier than ink/paint that so it can be used in pencils. When these pastels appeared by the beginning of the 19th century, they had very strong pigments/colors and _weekend artists_ had trouble with getting softer tones. The brands then added white chalk in order to pale said strong pigments. A dry/oil pastel, as a fine arts _dry_ material, is more or less the same thing as a pencil but without the enveloping piece of wood (or something similar). When referring to colors one should say pale colors, which is the correct description of these colors: pale blue / pale green / pale red (also known as pink) / pale yellow / pale violet / pale turquoise and so on... *PALE is the key word*.



... sorry, my brain cells get extremely irritated when read/hear "pastel colors"... I just snap... sorry... but please enjoy a bit of art history...


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There is no such thing as "pastel colors", it's *PALE colors*. "Pastel" is the name of the paste/dough made of pigments and glue/oil in a proportion considerably drier than ink/paint that so it can be used in pencils. When these pastels appeared by the beginning of the 19th century, they had very strong pigments/colors and _weekend artists_ had trouble with getting softer tones. The brands then added white chalk in order to pale said strong pigments. A dry/oil pastel, as a fine arts _dry_ material, is more or less the same thing as a pencil but without the enveloping piece of wood (or something similar). When referring to colors one should say pale colors, which is the correct description of these colors: pale blue / pale green / pale red (also known as pink) / pale yellow / pale violet / pale turquoise and so on... *PALE is the key word*.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sorry, my brain cells get extremely irritated when read/hear "pastel colors"... I just snap... sorry... but please enjoy a bit of art history...



This comment has the same energy as me when I hear people called concrete "cement" (I am a bridge engineer).


----------



## Thesius (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There is no such thing as "pastel colors", it's *PALE colors*. "Pastel" is the name of the paste/dough made of pigments and glue/oil in a proportion considerably drier than ink/paint that so it can be used in pencils. When these pastels appeared by the beginning of the 19th century, they had very strong pigments/colors and _weekend artists_ had trouble with getting softer tones. The brands then added white chalk in order to pale said strong pigments. A dry/oil pastel, as a fine arts _dry_ material, is more or less the same thing as a pencil but without the enveloping piece of wood (or something similar). When referring to colors one should say pale colors, which is the correct description of these colors: pale blue / pale green / pale red (also known as pink) / pale yellow / pale violet / pale turquoise and so on... *PALE is the key word*.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sorry, my brain cells get extremely irritated when read/hear "pastel colors"... I just snap... sorry... but please enjoy a bit of art history...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2022)

bigcupholder said:


> Hardtail JS model with a matching headstock



Satch has a hardtail LACS JS24 in canary yellow that I've been daring Ibanez to make as a production. Maybe next year?



And while I'm here, I usually don't like participating in the speculating until the cats are out of the bag, but...

Expand the AZS and Quest lines, namely add new Quests with whammy bars. An 8 or dare I say 9 string Quest would be cool too. 

An AZ with an Edge bridge. Ok this one is selfish on my end since I've been bonding with my AZ2204 a lot lately, but hey we're all dreaming here right?

Said JS24 hardtail in canary yellow. Speaking of making more LACS to production sig, make Yvette Young's 7 String Talman into production please and thank you. 

Considering Ibanez throw out a few oddball experiments here and there (who remembers the microtonal SA?), make guitars/basses based on the odder parts of Vai's Hydra. Like an Ashula 4 string, short scale, fret/fretless hybrid, or a 12 string with no frets from the 12th upward. 

More new and experimental stuff from the Bass Workshop division. This usually happens so it's just a matter of surprising me next year. 

Expanding their acoustic line. The latest 3 sigs from Jon Gomm, Marcin Patrzalek and Tim Henson have been really cool and out there, so let's get more freaky with some stuff. While at the same time, reissuing the SC500N would be a great idea too. 

As for the Genesis line, do some limited runs of the more oddball classic MIJs. Thinking PRO540Ps, 540PHs or a classic S540 line that most of us have wanted but will never buy, then complain again once they discontinue it. Hell, if they want to be daring, reissue the classic Roadstar as a Genesis line. Put the RG specs of course, nobody wants the pre Edge model bridges. 

Now would seem to be a good time to re-reissue the Destroyer too. Limited Genesis run, prestige, premium or whatever. And if we're going to follow Ibanez's business model of using an artist as an ambassador/conduit to market the line, then yes, get Wes Hauch on board. 

A dual Tube Screamer perhaps? Yeah I'm trying to fix what isn't broken but that'll bring some fun possibilities. I love my Nu-Tube Screamer by the way.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 7, 2022)

Would love to see a 7 string Prestige S return. 2H, Lo Pro Edge, bound Macassar Ebony board.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 7, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Would love to see a 7 string Prestige S return. 2H, Lo Pro Edge, bound Macassar Ebony board.


So close…I have an S5527 which meets these specs except for the ebony fretboard (mine has rosewood since it was before CITES). Bought it in mint condition earlier this year!

What they should really do is make an S series that has 6 strings and a trem and without the ugly pickup rings. Bizarrely, the 6 string fixed models and all 7 string (trem or not trem) don’t have those pickup rings…


----------



## belial (Dec 7, 2022)

For me I'd love to see more 6-string baritones with Evertune and Fishmans installed!


----------



## zw470 (Dec 7, 2022)

dirtool said:


> RG752 with offset dots


----------



## Chrit Shaw (Dec 7, 2022)

I would like to see an interesting MIJ Jem not a reissue, not a Pia, something fresh……with built in sustainer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2022)

Chrit Shaw said:


> I would like to see an interesting MIJ Jem not a reissue, not a Pia, something fresh……with built in sustainer.



Time to get a team to pester Vai to propose FLO 3 and Xavia into production models. Full scalloped fretboard and all.


----------



## Lionsblood79 (Dec 7, 2022)

zw470 said:


> I'd like it if they would start painting the backs of guitars again.


Yeah no fkn shit


----------



## Lionsblood79 (Dec 7, 2022)

More creative color schemes


----------



## StevenC (Dec 7, 2022)

An RG2228A with a whammy bar. 

An AZ24047 with 22 frets. 

An AZ24048.


----------



## 5dollarbrownie (Dec 7, 2022)

I’d like to see them bring back the rgdr 7s from a couple years back. And more finishes than just red and yellow.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 7, 2022)

Like every year...


I'm a simple man of the early '90s


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 7, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> This comment has the same energy as me when I hear people called concrete "cement" (I am a bridge engineer).


I am not an engineer but this has bugged me for decades.


----------



## 4x3 (Dec 7, 2022)

I wish they'd release a Prestige 7 string S XL (27") with an Edge Lo-Pro and direct mount pups (HH or HSH). I'd buy that on the spot, possibly two if in different finishes.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 7, 2022)

zw470 said:


> 1. You say that like it's a bad thing
> 2. By that logic, the Genesis RG550 is just an RG655M
> 
> View attachment 117964


These in 7s would be cool too. Like an RG7550 or something.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2022)

For 2023, I’d like the 2022 and 2021 models I’ve ordered to actually show up.


----------



## danZingWolf (Dec 7, 2022)

Basically a reissue of J-Custom RG20127, in the same amber/brown burst. Or something similar, in the same colour.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2022)

A return of the RG521 Genesis series guitars. In black, of course.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of making more LACS to production sig, make Yvette Young's 7 String Talman into production please and thank you.


umm since when did she have an LACS 7 string Talman

pics pls


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2022)

Masoo2 said:


> umm since when did she have an LACS 7 string Talman
> 
> pics pls



My mistake. It's an FR 7, not a talman. No photos exist outside this vid. 17:30 mark.


----------



## John (Dec 7, 2022)

StevenC said:


> An AZ24047 with 22 frets.



Except if you learned how to count, they already have that.

But out of real and wholesome generosity during the manufacturing process, they even included a couple more frets.
You ought to be rejoicing. Be grateful and accept the gifts that have been given.


----------



## Mikesane (Dec 7, 2022)

A parts inventory on older models. It’s been impossible to find a replacement tremolo for an early 2000’s prestige I have. 

The entire guitar is nearly flawless. The only issue is that years of use has corroded the saddles and hardware. I would love to have a brand new direct replacement, rather than try to find a used less corroded trem system that is also nearly 20 years old.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 7, 2022)

Bring back the lineup from 97-02. Everything good was there.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2022)

Mikesane said:


> A parts inventory on older models. It’s been impossible to find a replacement tremolo for an early 2000’s prestige I have.
> 
> The entire guitar is nearly flawless. The only issue is that years of use has corroded the saddles and hardware. I would love to have a brand new direct replacement, rather than try to find a used less corroded trem system that is also nearly 20 years old.


what trem is it? Have you contacted Rich at ibanezrules.com?


----------



## Crungy (Dec 7, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Bring back the lineup from 97-02. Everything good was there.


That would be a dream come true holy shit


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> There is no such thing as "pastel colors", it's *PALE colors*. "Pastel" is the name of the paste/dough made of pigments and glue/oil in a proportion considerably drier than ink/paint that so it can be used in pencils. When these pastels appeared by the beginning of the 19th century, they had very strong pigments/colors and _weekend artists_ had trouble with getting softer tones. The brands then added white chalk in order to pale said strong pigments. A dry/oil pastel, as a fine arts _dry_ material, is more or less the same thing as a pencil but without the enveloping piece of wood (or something similar). When referring to colors one should say pale colors, which is the correct description of these colors: pale blue / pale green / pale red (also known as pink) / pale yellow / pale violet / pale turquoise and so on... *PALE is the key word*.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sorry, my brain cells get extremely irritated when read/hear "pastel colors"... I just snap... sorry... but please enjoy a bit of art history...


As long as we’re being pedantic, you are correct when using the word pastel as a noun (e.g., “please hand me a blue pastel”). However, when used as an adjective (e.g., “the guitar is a pastel blue”), pastel means either 1) something painted with a pastel, or 2) pale.

So in context of the phrase “pale colors”, color is the noun and pastel is the adjective so your rant misses the mark. 

Seriously, though - back to Ibanez’s 2023 lineup predictions.


----------



## Wiltonauer (Dec 7, 2022)

High-end JEM reissues a la late-stage RG550 but in all the obnoxious colors.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 7, 2022)

Mikesane said:


> A parts inventory on older models. It’s been impossible to find a replacement tremolo for an early 2000’s prestige I have.
> 
> The entire guitar is nearly flawless. The only issue is that years of use has corroded the saddles and hardware. I would love to have a brand new direct replacement, rather than try to find a used less corroded trem system that is also nearly 20 years old.


Absolutely. It would be nice to get some old parts, for sure. I had trouble scoring a black saddle for a Lo-TRS 7 for my S7420FMTT as of late....that and a backplate for a UV7PWH....wish they still had those parts available.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 7, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> This comment has the same energy as me when I hear people called concrete "cement" (I am a bridge engineer).



I used to draw for an engineering company a few years back (10+ already, time flies) and the bosses there used to say about the same thing...



tedtan said:


> As long as we’re being pedantic, you are correct when using the word pastel as a noun (e.g., “please hand me a blue pastel”). However, when used as an adjective (e.g., “the guitar is a pastel blue”), pastel means either 1) something painted with a pastel, or 2) pale.
> 
> So in context of the phrase “pale colors”, color is the noun and pastel is the adjective so your rant misses the mark.
> 
> Seriously, though - back to Ibanez’s 2023 lineup predictions.


"Pastel" as a reference to pale colors is a term used by people who don't know what they are talking about. Pastel is the object, it's the paste/dough, like _pastel de nata _(Portuguese bakery), not the "washed out" color. "Pastel" IS NOT an adjective, although many may use that word as so.

It's like calling trem / tremolo to a vibrato system on a guitar, everybody does it, none is correct... Guilty here, just because it's a faster term to use and because I know you guys know what I'm (we) are talking about.

I was not trying to be "smarter" than anyone else, just sharing a bit of art history as a funny moment. I obviously understood what was meant to be said. One can learn or move along... next please...


----------



## ShredmasterD (Dec 7, 2022)

a reissue of the hard tail satriani model. the js1600.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 7, 2022)

8527VV reissue

The 1% has hoarded all the wealth

We must burst the bubble


----------



## odibrom (Dec 7, 2022)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> 8527VV reissue
> 
> The 1% has hoarded all the wealth
> 
> We must burst the bubble


... so, you mean @Eric ...?  He's a good guy, don't burst his bubble.


----------



## Eric (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... so, you mean @Eric ...?  He's a good guy, don't burst his bubble.


Whoa… wait just a minute here… to be fair, I do not have one single 8527 VV


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I used to draw for an engineering company a few years back (10+ already, time flies) and the bosses there used to say about the same thing...
> 
> 
> "Pastel" as a reference to pale colors is a term used by people who don't know what they are talking about. Pastel is the object, it's the paste/dough, like _pastel de nata _(Portuguese bakery), not the "washed out" color. "Pastel" IS NOT an adjective, although many may use that word as so.
> ...


IDK, the Oxford English Dictionary seems to disagree with you.



> _noun_
> noun: *pastel*; plural noun: *pastels*
> 
> 1.
> ...





The trem thing is a real conundrum. Tremolo is different from vibrato.








Maybe there is something to what you are saying about pastels, but I've never heard any of this before myself. I scanned wikipedia and various American English dictionaries and etymological dictionaries and I don't see any record of similar arguments, which is odd.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> "Pastel" as a reference to pale colors is a term used by people who don't know what they are talking about. Pastel is the object, it's the paste/dough, like _pastel de nata _(Portuguese bakery), not the "washed out" color. "Pastel" IS NOT an adjective, although many may use that word as so.


The Oxford, Cambridge, Collins and Merriam-Webster dictionaries must all have been written by people who don't know what they're talking about then.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 7, 2022)

This is such a bizarre thread derailment.


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 7, 2022)

8 string JEM LNG with Edge 8, please Mr. Ibanez


----------



## AltecGreen (Dec 7, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Rolled fretboard edges. I dont know if Ibz actually does that or not. But I realized this is an important feature in how fretboards feel.
> 
> I dont know which of the superstrat brands actually has rolled-fretboard edges on most of their models.


James Tyler


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

Now I kind of want a guitar made of cement with a tremolo painted in pastel colours. Maybe with built-in affects that jive with the music I play. Although maybe I am taking the added wait from the cement for granite. Please precede with my order irregarless of weather or it's passible to build.

Ok, that's enough malapropisms, now I will go fade into a Bolivian.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2022)

I want to live in the alternate timeline where Ibanez, not ESP, made the Black Metal series.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> It's like calling trem / tremolo to a vibrato system on a guitar, everybody does it, none is correct... Guilty here, just because it's a faster term to use and because I know you guys know what I'm (we) are talking about.






bostjan said:


> The trem thing is a real conundrum. Tremolo is different from vibrato.


Yeah, Leo Fender screwed that one up for us.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 7, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I used to draw for an engineering company a few years back (10+ already, time flies) and the bosses there used to say about the same thing...
> 
> 
> "Pastel" as a reference to pale colors is a term used by people who don't know what they are talking about. Pastel is the object, it's the paste/dough, like _pastel de nata _(Portuguese bakery), not the "washed out" color. "Pastel" IS NOT an adjective, although many may use that word as so.
> ...



Juuuuuuust sayin’, when we use painters in Miami to paint our buildings they refer to to them as pastels. 

Half the reason I can’t stand Miami is because those damn colors. Pale or pastel, IDGAF, they look like shit.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 7, 2022)

Loomer said:


> I want to live in the alternate timeline where Ibanez, not ESP, made the Black Metal series.



Isn't that just the Iron Label series?


----------



## xzacx (Dec 7, 2022)

AltecGreen said:


> James Tyler


The gold standard when it comes to edge rolling—they almost look scalloped if you look at the right angle. My favorite bolt-on necks in existence.


----------



## metalstrike (Dec 7, 2022)

Same thing I always want but will probably never get; a MIJ green dot Universe reissue. I do not need more guitars right now but will buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 7, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Juuuuuuust sayin’, when we use painters in Miami to paint our buildings they refer to to them as pastels.
> 
> Half the reason I can’t stand Miami is because those damn colors. Pale or pastel, IDGAF, they look like shit.



Wrong. Pastels are annoying at first. But then they grow on you. And then you realize the alternative is awful awful off-whites and various shades of grey is a desperately corporate attempt to be “neutral”.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 7, 2022)

Ib


metalstrike said:


> Same thing I always want but will probably never get; a MIJ green dot Universe reissue. I do not need more guitars right now but will buy that in a heartbeat.


Ibanez should've did that in the first place......It just seemed wrong to have UVs made in Indo without Lo Pro Edges. I mean, even having an AANJ was not authentic, would let that slide but even the inlays weren't truly like the originals.


----------



## Eric (Dec 7, 2022)

Shawn said:


> Ib
> 
> Ibanez should've did that in the first place......It just seemed wrong to have UVs made in Indo without Lo Pro Edges. I mean, even having an AANJ was not authentic, would let that slide but even the inlays weren't truly like the originals.



Nail on the head, 1,000%


----------



## Aewrik (Dec 7, 2022)

zw470 said:


> I'd like it if they would start painting the backs of guitars again.


Yes please, also stop with the binding on pretty much every prestige guitar!


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2022)

Everyone wants the old UV's back. I'd be happy with a new UV if it had the potential to become as iconic as the old ones. Just do a new aesthetic. The pearl white and swirls are iconic, but those are associated with the early 1990's. The GR was a lot of fun, then the green dot and black 777P were okay. The black with white dots was kind of boring, IMO. But that's all they made. What about a blue one with screwhead inlays and a burnt finish or an dayglo orange one with fire inlays or something else new and exciting? Why do all of the post 2000 UV's have to be reissues?

Or, hell, don't even bother with it being a UV. Just make an exciting seven string guitar - something that takes a little bit of a risk or something. 7 string Tallman in pale blue or 7 string Ziphos in blood red or...

It's probably because Ibanez had every artist they wanted in the 90's and made tons of cool stuff. And then they sort of lost their charm and cool guitars kind of lost their charm shortly after...


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 7, 2022)

I think it'll be a while before we see another UV with the PIA 7 looming. I have a hunch they'll release the black and gold one, but i hope i'm wrong and the 7 string gets it's own color. Some updated pyramids would be cool too, like how they changed up the vine on the PIAs. And of course some new Vai-DiMarzios would be sweet.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> PIA 7


Is this actually a thing?


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 7, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Is this actually a thing?


----------



## Thesius (Dec 7, 2022)

A 7 string RG3570Z has been major GAS for me.


----------



## Eric (Dec 7, 2022)

Aewrik said:


> Yes please, also stop with the binding on pretty much every prestige guitar!


But if they did that, they’d have to start using thick maple tops instead of thin veneers again…


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2022)

Leviathus said:


>


Not really a fan of the gold, but otherwise that could be interesting.

Hopefully any production model(s) are in different color combos.


----------



## JimboLodisC (Dec 7, 2022)

just do a 30" scale 6-string RG in black and I'm happy, like a longer RGIB6/RGIB21

or a Prestige version of the RGIXL7, maybe with a 1-piece roasted maple neck and ash/alder/basswood/mahogany for the body instead of nyatoh


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 7, 2022)

Eric said:


> But if they did that, they’d have to start using thick maple tops instead of thin veneers again…


Do you know when they switched from tops to veneers? I have a couple of RG3120s from 1999 that have 4mm tops on them. I have an RG3120F arriving tomorrow (05-06) and I’m wondering about that one.


----------



## Broken_Glass74 (Dec 7, 2022)

The RG 770 or RG 3770 DX in America. My second choice I guess would be the 3120. I mean how long do I have to continue asking for these guitars.


----------



## Eric (Dec 7, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Do you know when they switched from tops to veneers? I have a couple of RG3120s from 1999 that have 4mm tops on them. I have an RG3120F arriving tomorrow (05-06) and I’m wondering about that one.


If your figured Ibanez has a natural binding, it’s obviously a top. In almost every case, if it has a real binding, it’s a veneer and that’s why they did the binding. Not that it’s a terrible thing, I have several of them. If given the choice, I’d just take the thick top.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 7, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Bring back the lineup from 97-02. Everything good was there.


I still have the catalogue from 1997 which I used to look at _very_ frequently back in the day. There are some amazing guitars in that.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 7, 2022)

Dooky said:


> I still have the catalogue from 1997 which I used to look at _very_ frequently back in the day. There are some amazing guitars in that.



I still check the catalogs they host here https://www.ibanez.com/usa/support/catalogs/

Fun to browse lol


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 8, 2022)

Loomer said:


> A return of the RG521 Genesis series guitars. In black, of course.


with maple fretboard. Id be set. 

Those things sold out fast at that time right? They only had them in black and blue, but nothing out of the safe zone. I don't why they are so hesitant on making more hardtail RGs in the upper tiers. At least lately they have more models.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 8, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I still check the catalogs they host here https://www.ibanez.com/usa/support/catalogs/
> 
> Fun to browse lol


Very cool! I didn't know that existed. I'll be checking that out for sure. Cheers dude


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Somebody at Ibanez make Ned Evett a signature model already.


----------



## Jackillin (Dec 8, 2022)

Inanimate100 said:


> I'd love a 24 fret AZ (that neck is my fave), preferably hard-tail, with some great pickups, not a fan of the Tone Zone etc...and I already have the SD Hyperion.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 8, 2022)

A prestige RGD 6 along the lines of the 2120 would be awesome (with a lo-pro, fuck the edge zero).


----------



## zw470 (Dec 8, 2022)

1. More reverse headstocks
2. More neck-throughs
3. More sharktooth/wedge sharktooth inlays
4. More single-hum
5. Less mini toggles
6. Less offset dot inlays

Also an AR or AX guitar with P-90s and a wrap-around bridge would be pretty cool.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 8, 2022)

Aewrik said:


> Yes please, also stop with the binding on pretty much every prestige guitar!


Damn right - fuck bindings. And all that Abalone crap...


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Everyone wants the old UV's back. I'd be happy with a new UV if it had the potential to become as iconic as the old ones. Just do a new aesthetic. The pearl white and swirls are iconic, but those are associated with the early 1990's. The GR was a lot of fun, then the green dot and black 777P were okay. The black with white dots was kind of boring, IMO. But that's all they made. What about a blue one with screwhead inlays and a burnt finish or an dayglo orange one with fire inlays or something else new and exciting? Why do all of the post 2000 UV's have to be reissues?
> 
> Or, hell, don't even bother with it being a UV. Just make an exciting seven string guitar - something that takes a little bit of a risk or something. 7 string Tallman in pale blue or 7 string Ziphos in blood red or...
> 
> It's probably because Ibanez had every artist they wanted in the 90's and made tons of cool stuff. And then they sort of lost their charm and cool guitars kind of lost their charm shortly after...


I agree....maybe do one in Royal blue, Grey Nickel or even Iron Pewter with true UV/Jem asthetics.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2022)

zw470 said:


> 1. More reverse headstocks
> 2. More neck-throughs
> 3. More sharktooth/wedge sharktooth inlays
> 4. More single-hum
> ...


Not a huge fan of wraparound bridges, but I think standard headstocks should be considered reverse, and vice-versa. If you have long hair, a standard headstock is pretty much a headbanging hairtrap. I prefer the feel of a neckthrough (or set-neck with a neckthrough feel), and was always a fan of sharktooth inlays. I also use my bridge pickup 90% of the time, and I have had poor luck with mini toggles in the past... So you basically checked all of my boxes there. Maybe Ibanez ought to hire you.  



Shawn said:


> I agree....maybe do one in Royal blue, Grey Nickel or even Iron Pewter with true UV/Jem asthetics.



It's sad to me that I see cheap knockoff UV's with more exciting aesthetics than the real thing. I'm sure those fake ones play horribly, but c'mon Ibanez!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Not a huge fan of wraparound bridges, but I think standard headstocks should be considered reverse, and vice-versa. If you have long hair, a standard headstock is pretty much a headbanging hairtrap. I prefer the feel of a neckthrough (or set-neck with a neckthrough feel), and was always a fan of sharktooth inlays. I also use my bridge pickup 90% of the time, and I have had poor luck with mini toggles in the past... So you basically checked all of my boxes there. Maybe Ibanez ought to hire you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to me that I see cheap knockoff UV's with more exciting aesthetics than the real thing. I'm sure those fake ones play horribly, but c'mon Ibanez!


Yeah...same here.

One of the 91 PWHs I owned about 15 years ago, the previous owner desecrated it with putting a strap button on the front of the body, colored and painted the interior pink lined case with black permanent marker and messed with the neck. Such a shame when they don't realise how special these guitars are. I ended up selling that guitar to Buz from Unearth. The one I have now I bought off Ken Susi after I sold another 91 to his brother. But, the one I sold to Buz, he was cool with it because he ended up modding it anyway but still had an appreciation for it. If only people knew how special these guitars are....


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 8, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Wrong. Pastels are annoying at first. But then they grow on you. And then you realize the alternative is awful awful off-whites and various shades of grey is a desperately corporate attempt to be “neutral”.



Hmm, not sure I was thinking corporate-minded when I picked out the grey for my living room, but YMMV. And pastels fucking suck, they’re like a timid attempt at being a solid color and all they remind me of are baby blankets covered in baby puke and South Beach.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 8, 2022)

Black and gold all day.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

zw470 said:


> 1. More reverse headstocks
> 2. More neck-throughs
> 3. More sharktooth/wedge sharktooth inlays
> 4. More single-hum
> ...


Yes.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 8, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Not a huge fan of wraparound bridges, but I think standard headstocks should be considered reverse, and vice-versa. If you have long hair, a standard headstock is pretty much a headbanging hairtrap. I prefer the feel of a neckthrough (or set-neck with a neckthrough feel), and was always a fan of sharktooth inlays. I also use my bridge pickup 90% of the time, and I have had poor luck with mini toggles in the past... So you basically checked all of my boxes there. Maybe Ibanez ought to hire you.



I'm not usually a big fan either, but those body shapes with that configuration would be an awesome doom/stoner guitar.


----------



## 7stringpagan (Dec 8, 2022)

Inanimate100 said:


> Hello everybody !!
> 
> What would you like to see in the new Ibanez 2023 lineup.
> 
> ...


I would love to see the return of the 540P in a 7 or 8 string with extended and mutiscale options. Perhaps Iron label or Axiom specs. Oh, that’s my dream,….at a medium price!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2022)

Well, yes and no. The Iron Label series still has neck pickups across the board , and as such they are coward guitars for cowards.


zw470 said:


> Isn't that just the Iron Label series?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

Loomer said:


> Well, yes and no. The Iron Label series still has neck pickups across the board , and as such they are coward guitars for cowards.


I actually really like my SIR28FD....took me a while to accept Iron Label guitars, too. 

But it's such a nice guitar, just hate the name....


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

Dooky said:


> I still have the catalogue from 1997 which I used to look at _very_ frequently back in the day. There are some amazing guitars in that.


As do I....I actually have 92-18 until I stopped collecting them. 97 is a great catalog.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Dec 8, 2022)

Now that I finally feel 100% set in the guitar department it's the perfect time for Ibanez to release a 7-string hardtail Prestige RGA.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 8, 2022)

Eric said:


> If your figured Ibanez has a natural binding, it’s obviously a top. In almost every case, if it has a real binding, it’s a veneer and that’s why they did the binding. Not that it’s a terrible thing, I have several of them. If given the choice, I’d just take the thick top.


Thanks for the advice. It arrived today and I see the flame in the binding. Looks like the RG3120F has the 4mm cap like it’s predecessor, the RG3120


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2022)

More Lo-Pros, more solid colors, more pickguards, more color matched inlays, more sharkies, more tilt joints, more black hardware always.


----------



## Ammusa (Dec 8, 2022)

Bring back the UV lineup from 1991...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 9, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Like every year...
> View attachment 117977
> 
> I'm a simple man of the early '90s


Perhaps, I checked and 2023 is the 25th anniversary of the 540PII


----------



## Hoss632 (Dec 9, 2022)

On the budget side an HH AZES model and the AZES models to have roasted necks.


----------



## Metaloaf (Dec 9, 2022)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Perhaps, I checked and 2023 is the 25th anniversary of the 540PII


Oof! dont get my hopes up. But pickguard or no pickguard, single coil, and purple neon please


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 9, 2022)

Metaloaf said:


> Oof! dont get my hopes up. But pickguard or no pickguard, single coil, and purple neon please


I'd be ok even with a black Iron Label with mirror pickguard


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 9, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> On the budget side an HH AZES model and the AZES models to have roasted necks.



The AZES actually has a really nice maple neck and at that price point, I think it won't change. They need to keep some distance to the more expensive AZ line.


----------



## dav43 (Dec 9, 2022)

ibanez AZ premium with rosewood neck and hss configuration!!!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 9, 2022)

Dooky said:


> I still have the catalogue from 1997 which I used to look at _very_ frequently back in the day. There are some amazing guitars in that.



That was the catalog I stared at, sitting at my kitchen table, for literal _hours. _Just at the JEM7V. My dad would bust my balls “Andy, it’s not going to just jump off the page the more you stare at it”….

Well, jokes on him because that Summer him and his girlfriend bribed me with that JEM; if I move to Staten Island, I got the JEM. So yeah, staring at that picture long enough willed it into my possession.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 9, 2022)

Ammusa said:


> Bring back the UV lineup from 1991...


Yes. In it's original form.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 9, 2022)

More Q models. Particularly 7 string.
And yeah, some of the older UV's would be sweet.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 9, 2022)

MIJ 7 String Destroyer or Xiphos (I don't know why they can't get this right). 
MIJ 7 Kiko with that sick Orangish/Yellow finish or a 6. Whatever...
7 String PIA or a Orange PIA.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 9, 2022)

Selkoid said:


> Prestige RGA with a reverse headstock, no tacky inlays and the burl they're considering for it still on the tree


You know if they would just played their cards right with Broderick in 2009.

They would be a lot richer. That was one of their biggest mistakes was not giving him a sig and losing him as an artist.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More Lo-Pros, more solid colors, more pickguards, more color matched inlays, more sharkies, more tilt joints, more black hardware always.



I just miss Ibanez being Ibanez.

Where is the goofy new trem every few years? The campy color matched inlays? The weird, "who asked for this?" model that becomes a cult classic? 

It feels like they're trying to be ESP or Schecter. Just chasing trends and using whatever hardware everyone else is.

There was always a beauty to having everything in-house and different, even if it wasn't objectively better.

Everyone just makes the same boring ass baked maple, two point, neo-vintage whatever-caster.

Give me stupid, campy, shred sticks with finicky hardware and pickups no one cares about.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2022)

Xiphos68 said:


> You know if they would just played their cards right with Broderick in 2009.
> 
> They would be a lot richer. That was one of their biggest mistakes was not giving him a sig and losing him as an artist.



Can this bullshit rumor just die? They gave him not one, but two signature guitars and then he ghosted them weeks before NAMM because Jack$on got their wallet out because they thought they could lure MegaDave back.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 9, 2022)

Xiphos68 said:


> MIJ 7 String Destroyer


Did they ever make one? A Destroyer 7 made _anywhere_ would be sick.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can this bullshit rumor just die? They gave him not one, but two signature guitars and then he ghosted them weeks before NAMM because Jack$on got their wallet out because they thought they could lure MegaDave back.


I've never heard that. In fact, this is the first time I've heard or read this.

Count me out of it then. Don't want to spread any false info. Apologies.

EDIT: I can't remember who told me what I know but it wasn't anyone that would have given me any false details. 
But I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2022)

Xiphos68 said:


> I've never heard that. In fact, this is the first time I've heard or read this.
> 
> Count me out of it then. Don't want to spread any false info. Apologies.



No hate dude. I should have put an emoji or something to lighten it up.

It just tends to come up as soon as folks talk about RGAs.

But yeah, fall/winter of 2010/2011 he left Ibanez out in the cold with their dicks in their hands. Most didn't even find out till Jackson announced the CB Soloists in the lead up to NAMM.

It was so last minute that Jackson didn't even print a 2011 catalog for it, it just appeared on the price lists.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No hate dude. I should have put an emoji or something to lighten it up.
> 
> It just tends to come up as soon as folks talk about RGAs.
> 
> But yeah, fall/winter of 2010/2011 he left Ibanez out in the cold with their dicks in their hands. Most didn't even find out till Jackson announced the CB Soloists in the lead up to NAMM.


Appreciate it! 

Haha. There was that one model and that was it in Japan. Can't remember the name? RGA427? I think? 

Sad he went to Jackson, even thought that model is sick. His Ibanez just looked way better.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just miss Ibanez being Ibanez.
> 
> Where is the goofy new trem every few years? The campy color matched inlays? The weird, "who asked for this?" model that becomes a cult classic?
> 
> ...



Agree with all of this except the trem. Edge/Lo-Pro Edge all the things.


----------



## Eric (Dec 9, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Thanks for the advice. It arrived today and I see the flame in the binding. Looks like the RG3120F has the 4mm cap like it’s predecessor, the RG3120


3120s are beautiful. Let’s see some pics!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 9, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Agree with all of this except the trem. Edge/Lo-Pro Edge all the things.



I love me some Edges and Lo-Pros, but I also love me some weird new shit. It was fun learning the new units, the good and the bad.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 9, 2022)

I wish they would have the ability to offer the product on time!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 9, 2022)

Personally, I would really like to see more prestige models like the RG2027XL, preferably with reverse headstock (Ibanez has the sickest inline reverse headstocks!) and some exciting color options.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I just miss Ibanez being Ibanez.
> 
> Where is the goofy new trem every few years? The campy color matched inlays? The weird, "who asked for this?" model that becomes a cult classic?
> 
> ...



Quoting because this can't be said enough.

It also makes me miss the ZR and Edge Zero bridges more. I know I'm in the minority, but I really liked those. The ZR7 especially.


----------



## Stephan (Dec 9, 2022)

Same as every year:
RG prestige, fixed bridge, 7 strings, HH, 27 scale length, black, bolt on, ebony board, preferably no inlays and reversed headstock.

Simple. Would be a killer.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2022)

A Koa Voyager reissue, which will never happen. :'(


----------



## zw470 (Dec 9, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love me some Edges and Lo-Pros, but I also love me some weird new shit. It was fun learning the new units, the good and the bad.



Ok, I'll compromise on new bridges as long as they're either black or powder cosmo.


----------



## Lukhas (Dec 9, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... double edge 6s and 7s in both RG and S series... and other as well, why not? that would be cool. Vintage Violin finish is OK...


Sign me in if it's a Lo Pro/Edge Pro instead of an Edge, the fine tuners keep getting caught in my sleeves on standard trems. The sixes aren't impossible to find second hand (albeit with marks and blemishes from the years and if you're willing to ship internationally), but the sevens... Let's say it's a good thing we have catalogues as evidence of their production, otherwise you'd doubt they ever existed. Bonus points if it's a RGT actually, wouldn't mind some neck-though action.

No, not a Majesty. They do exist, but I'd like not to sell a kidney, thanks.


----------



## somedude1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Prices reduced by 50% because a made in Indonesia should never cost $2000.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 9, 2022)

T


Lukhas said:


> Sign me in if it's a Lo Pro/Edge Pro instead of an Edge, the fine tuners keep getting caught in my sleeves on standard trems. The sixes aren't impossible to find second hand (albeit with marks and blemishes from the years and if you're willing to ship internationally), but the sevens... Let's say it's a good thing we have catalogues as evidence of their production, otherwise you'd doubt they ever existed. Bonus points if it's a RGT actually, wouldn't mind some neck-though action.
> 
> No, not a Majesty. They do exist, but I'd like not to sell a kidney, thanks.


Thankfully I've got 2 of the 7s...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 9, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Now I kind of want a guitar made of cement with a tremolo painted in pastel colours. Maybe with built-in affects that jive with the music I play. Although maybe I am taking the added wait from the cement for granite. Please precede with my order irregarless of weather or it's passible to build.
> 
> Ok, that's enough malapropisms, now I will go fade into a Bolivian.



did you say Bolivian


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 9, 2022)

As someone who grinds in music retail, I'm content with them sticking with the Lo Pro edge, getting parts for their new design bridge a few years later is impossible, so from that aspect I can rejoice, but I do miss the older times.


----------



## oracles (Dec 9, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> It also makes me miss the ZR and Edge Zero bridges more. I know I'm in the minority, but I really liked those. The ZR7 especially.


I loved the ZR bridges, I wish they'd kept them around, or reworked them somehow


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 9, 2022)

oracles said:


> I loved the ZR bridges, I wish they'd kept them around, or reworked them somehow



ZR was one of the reasons I first wanted an S series. I figured you could get an Indonesian one for like $500 at the time and it had a trem that you wouldn't need to replace, unlike the RGs that all had Edge IIIs at the time. Only ever played it a handful of times at guitar stores like 15 years ago though, so I can't speak to the long-term quality I guess


----------



## oracles (Dec 9, 2022)

Kind of surprised that no one has picked up where the ZR left off actually


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 10, 2022)

oracles said:


> Kind of surprised that no one has picked up where the ZR left off actually


The ZR that was on my S420 was bulletproof. Could go for so long without tuning. Probably one of the most, if not THE most, stable trems I have owned.

I’d go and buy myself an S5470 but but a guitar that costs that much should not have ugly pickup rings.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 10, 2022)

A pointier, Ibanez-shaped headless guitar. Not the Quest. Too round to be a flagship Ibz headless for me. 

The Mayones Hydra is a real nice shape. Nothing tops the shape of an RG for me. But its possible that might eat up the RG pie a bit.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 10, 2022)

That Nili Brosh purple guitar should be a production model.


----------



## Hoss632 (Dec 10, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> The AZES actually has a really nice maple neck and at that price point, I think it won't change. They need to keep some distance to the more expensive AZ line.


I figure even with the roasted neck a AZES would still be a good 800 bucks or so less than the AZ. That aside I hope my local shops can get a AZES in so I can try it out. Might just get one next as a mod project. But I'll need to research a bit more to see if there are after market pickguards I can get in a HH configuration for them.


----------



## TrevorT (Dec 10, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> A pointier, Ibanez-shaped headless guitar. Not the Quest. Too round to be a flagship Ibz headless for me.
> 
> The Mayones Hydra is a real nice shape. Nothing tops the shape of an RG for me. But its possible that might eat up the RG pie a bit.


Yeah I was a bit disappointed with the Quest shape. I don't dislike it per se, but I was hoping for something pointier with more aggressive aesthetics. The Quest kinda grew on me as a shape for other styles of music (I might still get one down the road for blues/indie rock stuff that I sometimes play), but I'd really like to see a more metal-focused aesthetic on a headless Ibanez... maybe even with a trem


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 10, 2022)

Eric said:


> 3120s are beautiful. Let’s see some pics!


Ok, you asked for it! These are my three. Two 1999 RG3120 guitars in Twilight Blue and the aforementioned 2006 RG3120F in Dark Amber. These two finishes might be some of the best Ibanez has ever released. The RG870QMZ in Red Desert and the RG8520 in Sodalite Blue come close.


----------



## Lukhas (Dec 10, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Thankfully I've got 2 of the 7s...


To my eyes, that's one too many, need to spread the love.  Regardless of that, there aren't that many options for a trem equipped piezo guitar if you don't want to get your knuckles dirty. It's not exactly as if MusicMan is cornering the market with the JP/Majesty models considering the price they ask for those guitars. I guess brands don't think it's worth it (even though you can find some fixed bridge piezo instruments); at least Ibanez tried something almost a generation ago I guess.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Ok, you asked for it! These are my three. Two 1999 RG3120 guitars in Twilight Blue and the aforementioned 2006 RG3120F in Dark Amber. These two finishes might be some of the best Ibanez has ever released. The RG870QMZ in Red Desert and the RG8520 in Sodalite Blue come close.
> View attachment 118059
> 
> View attachment 118061
> ...


Hoarder!

So beautiful!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 10, 2022)

Lukhas said:


> To my eyes, that's one too many, need to spread the love.  Regardless of that, there aren't that many options for a trem equipped piezo guitar if you don't want to get your knuckles dirty. It's not exactly as if MusicMan is cornering the market with the JP/Majesty models considering the price they ask for those guitars. I guess brands don't think it's worth it (even though you can find some fixed bridge piezo instruments); at least Ibanez tried something almost a generation ago I guess.



About spreading the love... I'm sorry, those here won't leave anytime soon... they are _my precious_...

... and... eeerrr... you probably should head over to this thread, and read at least pages 1 and 2 till the end and then the other pages if you like the these first 2...

@Eric this is a popular saying here in Portugal: _falou o roto para o nu, porque não te vestes tu_?  in Portuguese this saying rimes... and is kind of funny for its nonsense...


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 11, 2022)

The RG5320 cosmic shadow is one of the coolest finishes I’ve seen that’s not flamed maple. Imagine if they stained that blue or red or something.


----------



## Rg550man (Dec 12, 2022)

I'd like to see less woodgrains and quilt tops, guitars that are woodgrain on sides and back and less dull, mundane, puke looking colors. I'd love to see more bright, neon, fluorescent colors like what put them on the map like neon green, neon pink, red, blue and white. Also some blacks. Ever since the discontinued the RG3550 & RG3250, The Genesis is the only appealing guitar they've had, but it's the same colors every year and everyone already has all of those. That's where they need to expand colors. 

And bring back the RG3550 or something similar with the ZP-S3 tremolo. And paint the entire guitars one color and stop leaving part of them woodgrain. And bring back some cool, bright colored graphic designs as well. And bring some swirl models to market. Ibanez has really fallen far behind the other companies in the aforementioned areas!


----------



## Tree (Dec 12, 2022)

Rg550man said:


> I'd like to see less woodgrains and quilt tops, guitars that are woodgrain on sides and back and less dull, mundane, puke looking colors. I'd love to see more bright, neon, fluorescent colors like what put them on the map like neon green, neon pink, red, blue and white. Also some blacks. Ever since the discontinued the RG3550 & RG3250, The Genesis is the only appealing guitar they've had, but it's the same colors every year and everyone already has all of those. That's where they need to expand colors.
> 
> And bring back the RG3550 or something similar with the ZP-S3 tremolo. And paint the entire guitars one color and stop leaving part of them woodgrain. And bring back some cool, bright colored graphic designs as well. And bring some swirl models to market. Ibanez has really fallen far behind the other companies in the aforementioned areas!


Username checks out.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Ok, you asked for it! These are my three. Two 1999 RG3120 guitars in Twilight Blue and the aforementioned 2006 RG3120F in Dark Amber. These two finishes might be some of the best Ibanez has ever released. The RG870QMZ in Red Desert and the RG8520 in Sodalite Blue come close.
> View attachment 118059
> 
> View attachment 118061
> ...


Nice trio!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 12, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I figure even with the roasted neck a AZES would still be a good 800 bucks or so less than the AZ. That aside I hope my local shops can get a AZES in so I can try it out. Might just get one next as a mod project. But I'll need to research a bit more to see if there are after market pickguards I can get in a HH configuration for them.


As far as I know there's no aftermarket pickguards available. I made an own template for my modification when I upgraded the PUs, never liked that "empty" lower horn.

Ibanez AZES custom pickguard


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 12, 2022)

I'd like to see a Genesis RG560. I would love to see another batch of RG565 in 2 other colors.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 12, 2022)

Kind of funny, Fender/Charvel was quicker to put out neon guitars than Ibanez was in the last couple of years. 

I’m fine with a lack of neon pink and neon yellow, but there should always be an LNG model in production, in some format or another.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2022)

Magenta Crush


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2022)

I wonder when they'll actually start to bring solids back. 

Plus, why don't they just do the 550s with *AANJ*? I guess that would make it the *655* ? right? 

So I guess I want 655 in some metallic color.

Infact, the best, for me, would also be a 655 with a *hardtail*. I guess that would be a 6551 or 651.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Kind of funny, Fender/Charvel was quicker to put out neon guitars than Ibanez was in the last couple of years.
> 
> I’m fine with a lack of neon pink and neon yellow, but there should always be an LNG model in production, in some format or another.


Yes.


----------



## kelaenostorm (Dec 12, 2022)

A neck thru maple fretboard with neon purple finish and schaller floyd bridge. 7 or 6 stringer


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

I've always thought the 770DXs would look cool as 7s. Both in red and blue.


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Dec 12, 2022)

27" scale 7 string with a TOM bridge that's not through body . Very niche , but think of Josh Middleton's ESP but 7 string and Ibanez . The RGXL is super nice , but I don't really need another guitar with a floyd , plus tuning down with them makes it a hassle .


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2022)

Also that RG760 in that heather pearl (pink?) ... one of the nicest sharktooths.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 12, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I've always thought the 770DXs would look cool as 7s. Both in red and blue.


RG7770DX?! That was a long-time wish of mine. Either Laser Blue or Violet Metallic, with a maple fretboard, of course. Maybe there's just enough 90's nostalgia to push for something like that now, but I think there's less than an ice cube's chance in hell of that ever happening, and if it doesn't happen in the next two years, it'll definitely never happen.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 12, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Also that RG760 in that heather pearl (pink?) ... one of the nicest sharktooths.


Oh yeah!

Also a reissue/genesis of the RG770DX in Violet Metallic would be incredible.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 12, 2022)

TrevorT said:


> Yeah I was a bit disappointed with the Quest shape. I don't dislike it per se, but I was hoping for something pointier with more aggressive aesthetics. The Quest kinda grew on me as a shape for other styles of music (I might still get one down the road for blues/indie rock stuff that I sometimes play), but I'd really like to see a more metal-focused aesthetic on a headless Ibanez... maybe even with a trem


Imho headless Ibanez should look like this:


That’s why I designed and ordered one


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2022)

bostjan said:


> RG7770DX?! That was a long-time wish of mine. Either Laser Blue or Violet Metallic, with a maple fretboard, of course. Maybe there's just enough 90's nostalgia to push for something like that now, but I think there's less than an ice cube's chance in hell of that ever happening, and if it doesn't happen in the next two years, it'll definitely never happen.


Yeah...I hear ya...I've always wanted the blue one. I remember the reissues but would be cool as a 7.


----------



## summit101 (Dec 12, 2022)

Left and right handed Multi-scale 9 String


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 12, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I've always thought the 770DXs would look cool as 7s. Both in red and blue.


Love this idea... the purple one too. C'mon Ibanez!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2022)

Swoosh inlays.

Dunno if anyone mentioned a multiscale Prestige 8 string.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 12, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I wonder when they'll actually start to bring solids back.
> 
> Plus, why don't they just do the 550s with *AANJ*? I guess that would make it the *655* ? right?
> 
> ...


They chose to match the original 1987 neck joint. Presumably this was to a gimmick that they felt would help shift Genesis models (somehow, there are crazy people out there who prefer the chunky tilt joint!). Plenty of RG550s were made with AANJ...just not the original version.

87-93: tilt joint
94: AANJ
95-96: RG550 temporarily disconntinued
97-02: AANJ
03 onwards: RG550 replaced by RG1550


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 12, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I wonder when they'll actually start to bring solids back.
> 
> Plus, why don't they just do the 550s with *AANJ*? I guess that would make it the *655* ? right?
> 
> ...





Neon_Knight_ said:


> They chose to match the original 1987 neck joint. Presumably this was to a gimmick that they felt would help shift Genesis models (somehow, there are crazy people out there who prefer the chunky tilt joint!). Plenty of RG550s were made with AANJ...just not the original version.
> 
> 87-93: tilt joint
> 94: AANJ
> ...



RG550 with AANJ, AKA 655, AKA RG550 (1997–2002) which is just a 655 without DiMarzios. I think people just want fun colors and inlays on MIJ instruments, not specific models anymore. I remember the same kinds of discussions on this forum and UG in the mid-2000s except instead of people saying "I'm sick of poplar burl, bring back solid neon finishes!" it was more like "I'm sick of sparkly finishes and dull muted colors, bring back solid neon finishes!"


----------



## D1m3b4g (Dec 12, 2022)

It's interesting to see the answers here. People generally seem to want what made Ibanez great - 7620/21, neon colours, solid colour RG and RGDs, a return to the 2228, reverse headstocks and ebony fingerboards, J Custom 8s and so on. 

I love all these suggestions and admit I'd be buying Ibanez if they offered items on the list in a Japanese made build. Guitars that feel and play like the older Japanese made generations where it genuinely felt like you were playing a high end instrument, instead of just paying an inflated price for one.

Right now there isn't currently anything in the catalogue that makes me think "wow, I'd like one of those". I wonder if Ibanez are out of touch with what the market wants or if we are all niche and non-representative of the wider buying public.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 12, 2022)

D1m3b4g said:


> Right now there isn't currently anything in the catalogue that makes me think "wow, I'd like one of those". I wonder if Ibanez are out of touch with what the market wants or if we are all niche and non-representative of the wider buying public.



Case closed. 

I think some of us were addicted to the catalogues back in the day ... Almost all models from earlier catalogs give me serious gas. The new ones, not so much. 

I guess the focus is shifted away from the shred niche. Paul Gilbert or Steve Vai aren't the flagship stuff anymore. These 2 along with Satriani and Petrucci are what really defined Ibanez to me . ( Of course Metheny, Benson, and Scofield too).

They're now oversaturated with artist models which I'm not a big fan of .


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 12, 2022)

D1m3b4g said:


> It's interesting to see the answers here. People generally seem to want what made Ibanez great - 7620/21, neon colours, solid colour RG and RGDs, a return to the 2228, reverse headstocks and ebony fingerboards, J Custom 8s and so on.
> 
> I love all these suggestions and admit I'd be buying Ibanez if they offered items on the list in a Japanese made build. Guitars that feel and play like the older Japanese made generations where it genuinely felt like you were playing a high end instrument, instead of just paying an inflated price for one.
> 
> Right now there isn't currently anything in the catalogue that makes me think "wow, I'd like one of those". I wonder if Ibanez are out of touch with what the market wants or if we are all niche and non-representative of the wider buying public.



I think Ibanez still has a lot to "do" in the modern space to keep up with current trends, and it wouldn't be in their best interest to replace modern-themed stuff with all throwback models and risk alienating people who think that's weird, but adding all the throwback stuff in parallel with modern stuff would cost them a lot and very likely eat in to their sales since people still buy the new stuff and customize it to their liking. 

Basically lack of throwback models probably isn't hurting Ibanez financially whatsoever, so to them it's just an additional investment in production costs.

........... All that being said, if they release some more throwback shit I'll buy it


----------



## Crungy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Jon Pearson (Dec 12, 2022)

I was pretty pleased to see the murdered out Iron Label Xiphos and Iceman, those worked for me. At this point I would just like new guitars that were reliably QCed. Also I miss the S7420, such a great bang for the buck.


----------



## dbrane (Dec 12, 2022)

Offering necks with deeper thickness to them, ie: at least .83 at the 1st fret and .89 at 12th. I can't tell you how many people I know who have hand and wrist injuries from playing Ibanez's thin necks. I swore them off years ago but tried an AZ 7 string lately and it was great for the first few days but then the pain returned and I sent it back. C'mon Ibanez, you offer so many other options, how about fixing the biggest complaint about Ibanez that I've ever heard, neck thickness?


----------



## Dooky (Dec 12, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> But yeah, fall/winter of 2010/2011 he left Ibanez out in the cold with their dicks in their hands. Most didn't even find out till Jackson announced the CB Soloists in the lead up to NAMM.


If there's one thing I hate, it's being left out in the cold with my dick in my hands.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 12, 2022)

I read everything so far and nobody is getting what they want.

I'm just kidding, I didn't read it all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 12, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I read everything so far and nobody is getting what they want.
> 
> I'm just kidding, I didn't read it all.


----------



## adrianb (Dec 12, 2022)

John said:


> I liked the ARZ, bringing those back would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate LPs and LP-style guitars but i would make an exception for that!


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 13, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Hmm, not sure I was thinking corporate-minded when I picked out the grey for my living room, but YMMV. And pastels fucking suck, they’re like a timid attempt at being a solid color and all they remind me of are baby blankets covered in baby puke and South Beach.



Did I quote this already? Let’s say I didn’t. South beach Miami colors rule. 




dbrane said:


> Offering necks with deeper thickness to them, ie: at least .83 at the 1st fret and .89 at 12th. I can't tell you how many people I know who have hand and wrist injuries from playing Ibanez's thin necks. I swore them off years ago but tried an AZ 7 string lately and it was great for the first few days but then the pain returned and I sent it back. C'mon Ibanez, you offer so many other options, how about fixing the biggest complaint about Ibanez that I've ever heard, neck thickness?



Yeesss. There are ones of us! I still talk about the wizard 3 neck every time this comes up. Just a normal C shape neck from ibanez. Needs to be used more. The AZ is an improvement over the wizards but like barely. 



adrianb said:


> I hate LPs and LP-style guitars but i would make an exception for that!



These are def neat but I think fell under “cool idea but no one bought any”. Iirc.


----------



## Rossness (Dec 13, 2022)

I’d like to see an AZ Prestige with a basswood body and maple cap. I’d like to see one that’s a tribute the the RG550 with cool neon colors, black hardware, pickgaurds and DiMarzio pickups. 

I just got the AZ47p1qm and its incredible! Now I want something better, but the current AZ prestige offerings aren’t my bag. I don’t love alder or ash. So I’d like an AZ tribute to the 550a az neck, body shape, gotoh trem, but mated with an iconic RG and Prestige build quality.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 13, 2022)

John said:


> I liked the ARZ, bringing those back would be nice.


I would love if Ibanez payed some respect to the ARZ line. Some of the cleanest LP types you could get back in the day but rarely given the Prestige treatment.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 13, 2022)

dbrane said:


> Offering necks with deeper thickness to them, ie: at least .83 at the 1st fret and .89 at 12th. I can't tell you how many people I know who have hand and wrist injuries from playing Ibanez's thin necks. I swore them off years ago but tried an AZ 7 string lately and it was great for the first few days but then the pain returned and I sent it back. C'mon Ibanez, you offer so many other options, how about fixing the biggest complaint about Ibanez that I've ever heard, neck thickness?


Some of us specifically play Ibanez because it mitigates a long-term wrist injury...

AZ, Iceman and numerous other models have much fatter necks, so it's not like Ibanez only sells Wizards.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 13, 2022)

I like thin necks. I've played with baseball bat sized ones and they simply don't work for me. I'm sure it's a habit thing, but why complicate things when one already knows what works?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 13, 2022)

Jesus. You guys sound like a bunch of boomer blues dad Fender and Gibson fanatics shouting at the clouds about how they don't make em like they used to...




And you're right. Jackson, Ibanez, Esp, BC Rich should have separate lines for their vintage reissues like Gibson and Fender do.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 13, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I read everything so far and nobody is getting what they want.
> 
> I'm just kidding, I didn't read it all.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm sure the Double Edge models won't be a thing anytime soon if ever again, but one can dream, right? A 7 string saber double edge would be supreme!... 24 frets please with LoPro Double Edge and I don't care what finish Ibanez would put on them, it would be an instant buy.


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Dec 13, 2022)

*
A 25.5 inches scale 7, with a trem, in every line, on every market...
By default, the return of a affordable 7 string RG with trem...*


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 13, 2022)

Let's get weird. az with top mounted edge and 1 hum. Like a modern rg410.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2022)

Tom odd 7 said:


> By default, the return of a affordable 7 string RG with trem...


Hey now, let's not get too ambitious!


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 13, 2022)

I have the privilege of being friends with a few dealers and was shown some of the new models and I think it's actually the best Ibanez has been in years


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I have the privilege of being friends with a few dealers and was shown some of the new models and I think it's actually the best Ibanez has been in years


Any new sevens?


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 13, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Any new sevens?


I was only shown Prestige or above stuff, but there's a J Custom


----------



## odibrom (Dec 13, 2022)

Start saving guys... no more nights out with the boys/girls, no cigars, wine, beer or whatever... and sex only if free... shit let's go water and bread for a whole month...


----------



## Shawn (Dec 13, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I was only shown Prestige or above stuff, but there's a J Custom





jco5055 said:


> I was only shown Prestige or above stuff, but there's a J Custom


Nice.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 13, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Start saving guys... no more nights out with the boys/girls, no cigars, wine, beer or whatever... and sex only if free... shit let's go water and bread for a whole month...


Shit, I'm already at that point just to make my car+house payments.


----------



## Tree (Dec 13, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Shit, I'm already at that point just to make my car+house payments.


Same 

I will, however, gladly stare at pictures of guitars I can’t afford anytime soon. So, bring on the reveals!


----------



## gunch (Dec 13, 2022)

GUnch wAnt..
FUmkin..

Ghost Sharkteeth 

put ghost sharkteeth on this


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 13, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Start saving guys... no more nights out with the boys/girls, no cigars, wine, beer or whatever... and sex only if free... shit let's go water and bread for a whole month...


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 13, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I have the privilege of being friends with a few dealers and was shown some of the new models and I think it's actually the best Ibanez has been in years



What new burl color blend concoctions have you seen in the looking glass oh connected one?


----------



## crushingpetal (Dec 13, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I was only shown Prestige or above stuff, but there's a J Custom


_say more_...


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 13, 2022)

It's not a Z.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 13, 2022)

Anything at all new with the Prestige S line?


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 13, 2022)

But is it sodalite?


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 13, 2022)

Dear Ibanez ,Wes Hauch 7 string Ibanez sig. PLS


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 13, 2022)

2 no's.


----------



## Thesius (Dec 14, 2022)

Genesis Maxxas would be sick af


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 14, 2022)

No sodalite and no new S Prestiges. Looks like I am crying myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Stemp Fester (Dec 14, 2022)

Make the AZ24047 in white please...


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 14, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> 2 no's.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 14, 2022)

Honestly, with the style of music the band plays, and the kind of player i am, and am also learning to appreciate, I really want the AZ-2204N in black with the rosewood fingerboard. The one Luke Mantovelli plays, or Tom F unboxed. Ever since the black rg550 with maple fretboard, this is the next nicest black guitar.


----------



## danZingWolf (Dec 14, 2022)

Hav


HoneyNut said:


> Honestly, with the style of music the band plays, and the kind of player i am, and am also learning to appreciate, I really want the AZ-2204N in black with the rosewood fingerboard. The one Luke Mantovelli plays, or Tom F unboxed. Ever since the black rg550 with maple fretboard, this is the next nicest black guitar.


Have you seen RG655? In my opinion, it's just a nicer 550. At least compared to Genesis ones.


----------



## wildchild (Dec 14, 2022)

I would love Ibanez to reissue the 1077XL or 2077XL with a maple or roasted maple board




or the 1527M Galaxy White with extended range 27''


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 14, 2022)

I would like to see a 27" RGA 6 with the Hipshot High mass bridge. Yeah its never happening hahaha.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 14, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I have the privilege of being friends with a few dealers and was shown some of the new models and I think it's actually the best Ibanez has been in years


Quick, blink twice if there were any Prestige RGAs there


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 14, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> 2 no's.


phew! lol


----------



## oceanrose (Dec 14, 2022)

7 string Pia Onyx black


----------



## CptnBps (Dec 14, 2022)

There's absolutely no chance of it happening, but I'd love a 26.5" scale RG or S 6 string with a hardtail, more than just a single volume control, and ideally a finish I won't regret by next year


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2022)

I'd like to see nice guitars that you all will buy, so that I can buy them used later


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 14, 2022)

Bring back non-matched headstocks on Prestiges!


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 14, 2022)

B


KentBrockman said:


> Bring back non-matched headstocks on Prestiges!


Bring back rosewood veneers on prestige headstocks!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 14, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> I'd like to see nice guitars that you all will buy, so that I can buy them used later


This is the (SSO) way...


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 14, 2022)

If Ibanez doesn't want to make an 8-string Jem777LNG, I will compromise and settle for a 9-string version.


----------



## dav43 (Dec 15, 2022)

May be one of the new AZ for 2023








Ibanez Prestige AZN 6 Black


Ibanez Prestige AZN 6 Black; ST-Style Electric Guitar; Collapsible single cutaway electric guitar with dual coil-splitting humbuckers and carry-on backpack with room for pedalboard and gear; Body: Alder; Neck: Roasted Maple; Fingerboard: Ebony...




www.thomann.de


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 15, 2022)

They need to put the JPM P3 out again, for the same price it sold for in the 90’s. They can just call it the PM, Picasso Model.

Why that control config never made it to more models I’ll never know, it’s perfect.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> They need to put the JPM P3 out again, for the same price it sold for in the 90’s. They can just call it the PM, Picasso Model.
> 
> Why that control config never made it to more models I’ll never know, it’s perfect.



... yah, but wasn't that graphic made by Petrucci's father or something?

... and there are a few JC models with that control layout...


----------



## Eric (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I'm sure the Double Edge models won't be a thing anytime soon if ever again, but one can dream, right? A 7 string saber double edge would be supreme!... 24 frets please with LoPro Double Edge and I don't care what finish Ibanez would put on them, it would be an instant buy.


Don’t you have enough piezos, sir?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... yah, but wasn't that graphic made by Petrucci's father or something?
> 
> ... and there are a few JC models with that control layout...


Just parroting what I heard in another thread here, but the story was that it was just some random decal that just happened to be on a guitar Ibanez sent to Petrucci and it happened to be on the guitar he liked the best. Sounds boring enough that it could be true.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

Eric said:


> Don’t you have enough piezos, sir?



I want a 7 string S series with piezos and floating vibrato system... and gonna make a tantrum if Ibanez does release said guitar...  




bostjan said:


> Just parroting what I heard in another thread here, but the story was that it was just some random decal that just happened to be on a guitar Ibanez sent to Petrucci and it happened to be on the guitar he liked the best. Sounds boring enough that it could be true.


I think I remember reading somewhere it was Petrucci's father design... but I could be mistaking it with the guitar of the guy from System of a Down...?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 15, 2022)

Bring back that sexy silver RG550EX from 00-02.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Just parroting what I heard in another thread here, but the story was that it was just some random decal that just happened to be on a guitar Ibanez sent to Petrucci and it happened to be on the guitar he liked the best. Sounds boring enough that it could be true.



Take a peek at the headstock.












If I remember right, they sent him 3-4 guitars to try out and he dug that one the most because of the neck.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 15, 2022)

odibrom said:


> I want a 7 string S series with piezos and floating vibrato system... and gonna make a tantrum if Ibanez does release said guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I remember reading somewhere it was Petrucci's father design... but I could be mistaking it with the guitar of the guy from System of a Down...?



Hahahah i thought you were making a reference to the Psycho Exercise videos, but that was Michaelangelo who painted them in those vids. 

Yeah, I believe Daron had the limited run of Iceman’s his dad did the artwork for.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 15, 2022)

They are gearing up for their greatest reissue yet that will take the guitar world by storm.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 15, 2022)

CapinCripes said:


> They are gearing up for their greatest reissue yet that will take the guitar world by storm.


Oh Ibanez.... oh boy am I glad you learned your lesson, Ibanez.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 15, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Just parroting what I heard in another thread here, but the story was that it was just some random decal that just happened to be on a guitar Ibanez sent to Petrucci and it happened to be on the guitar he liked the best. Sounds boring enough that it could be true.


He was at LACS designing it and there was a USCG sample painted by Dan Lawrence hanging in the room. He saw it and decided that was the finish he wanted. The band signed it and it became a magazine contest guitar as a prototype JPM.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 15, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> He was at LACS designing it and there was a USCG sample painted by Dan Lawrence hanging in the room. He saw it and decided that was the finish he wanted. The band signed it and it became a magazine contest guitar as a prototype JPM.



I love this forum, there's always someone to right the wrongs on things. Thank you!


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 15, 2022)

I had to dig into the details as I have the guitar.


----------



## Eric (Dec 15, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I had to dig into the details as I have the guitar.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 15, 2022)

My suggestion of non-matching headstocks seems to have ruffled some feathers!




CapinCripes said:


> They are gearing up for their greatest reissue yet that will take the guitar world by storm.



Good grief, I cannot believe this was a thing. When I see a Prestige on eBay or Reverb and it has awful stickers on the body, I just send them a lowball offer. If I win, I can remove the stickers and have gotten a reasonable deal! If not, I have at least insulted someone with such poor taste. Stickers on a guitar you are selling are cool only to the person who put them there...

Also, bring back rosewood!


----------



## jwade (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm thinking they'll add to the Iron Label line a bit, maybe a Destroyer?

Wes Hauch getting an Iceman Sig would be cool but I don't know how realistic that is. 

It would be cool if Vogg got a sig model, he's got some rad reversed headstock 6/7 Destroyers.


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 15, 2022)

I'd like to see the return of the RGA98435, last time Ibanez rereleased them I said I'd buy and I didn't, but I definitely will this time around.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 16, 2022)

Who knew that wanting black headstocks back would be so divisive? It’s such a clean look…

Also, bring back POWDER COSMO hardware. I’ll gladly pay a little extra for the powder coating process. The powder coated Lo Pro and Edge Pro that have (from guitars that are 20 to 23 years old) have held up way better than the cosmo black hardware on my guitars that are 7-17 years old. Cosmo black looks really ugly when it corrodes. Powder cosmo just discolours a little and it takes ages for that to even happen.


----------



## mrdm53 (Dec 16, 2022)

I just want another simple workhorse just like RG7620/21 type of guitar. 

With reverse headstock 

Or maybe RGA 7 with reverse headstock. Broderick's LA custom shop at the time is such a sick guitar.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 16, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> My suggestion of non-matching headstocks seems to have ruffled some feathers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Years ago, I was put off buying a used RG3120 (in Twilight blue - my dream guitar), due to fake abalone stickers all over the fretboard that wouldn't easily come off without causing damage. 

Anyone who puts stickers on a guitar I want should be


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 16, 2022)

Bring back the prestige sz series.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 16, 2022)

mrdm53 said:


> I just want another simple workhorse just like RG7620/21 type of guitar.



I feel like the closest we'll get is the Genesis guitars. Basic MIJ workhorses would eat in to their RG5xxx Prestige sales. They'd need to cripple a "workhorse" line if it's not Genesis to imply it's "lower end" than Prestige. Knowing Ibanez they'd reissue the "7620". put the wrong neck on it, some kind of non-rosewood board, wrong pickups, and an Edge Zero II.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 16, 2022)

There's some ruckus going around saying that Hoshino-Gakki ceased business with Dimarzo. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this? 

Does this mean no more Dimarzio equipped RGs, or what's actually cooking in there?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 16, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Who knew that wanting black headstocks back would be so divisive? It’s such a clean look…



We begged and pleaded for years to get Ibanez to do matching headstocks. We can't flip-flop so soon into the game.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 16, 2022)

7stringDemon said:


> We begged and pleaded for years to get Ibanez to do matching headstocks. We can't flip-flop so soon into the game.


This is the way!...




HoneyNut said:


> There's some ruckus going around saying that Hoshino-Gakki ceased business with Dimarzo. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Does this mean no more Dimarzio equipped RGs, or what's actually cooking in there?



.... sounds weird, what would then happen to all signature guitars like Vai's and Satch's and Nita's and Gilbert's and...?


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 16, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> There's some ruckus going around saying that Hoshino-Gakki ceased business with Dimarzo. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Does this mean no more Dimarzio equipped RGs, or what's actually cooking in there?


Uh, no.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 16, 2022)

Is it too late to talk about pastels?

I’d like to see an S prestige in HH with shark tooth inlays. Basically an S540ltd without that annoying middle pickup that gets in the way. And with a reverse headstock. Yea I’d buy that in an instant.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 16, 2022)

If middle pickups get in the way, just:

- Hold the pick so only the tip extends past your finger,

- Pick a little closer to the neck,

- Lower the middle pickup height,

- Some combination of these.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 16, 2022)

tedtan said:


> If middle pickups get in the way, just:
> 
> - Hold the pick so only the tip extends past your finger,
> 
> ...


I have only ever had the middle pickup get in the way on just one guitar I have ever owned. It was one of my RG1570s and the previous replaced all the pickups and the single coil has pole pieces that stick up further than Prince Andrew at a high school. So I lowered the pickup but can now barely hear anything from it. That was a new one for me.

Also, I want Ibanez to bring back rosewood!


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 16, 2022)

tedtan said:


> If middle pickups get in the way, just:
> 
> - Hold the pick so only the tip extends past your finger,
> 
> ...


Sorry man I’m not in the market for advice on playing lol


----------



## thorgan (Dec 16, 2022)

Prestige 7 and 8 string multiscales

Does't need to be crazy tops or anything, just solid colours or a nice wood, Dimarzio can make angled passives or they can go the fishman route. Build off the rgms7/8 or rgif7/8 platform (but get rid of the fingerboard extension behind the nut!!!) and I think it would easily become the defacto high end but not custom erg. Strandberg is dominating that market and is getting away with murder in terms of what they're charging vs what they're delivering, Ibanez could easily scoop that sector up by just offering a quality prestige multiscale 7 or 8. I'd think they'd also take alot of steam off Kiesel and ESP.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 16, 2022)

Metallic red or Candy Apple Res S8. I don’t give a shit about tier. I just want it.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Is it too late to talk about pastels?
> (...)



Here, have one _Pastel de Nata_, sweet...






... or one _Pastel de Bacalhau_, salty and fried as for the tradition recepy.






... but I'm not seeing how these relate to guitars...


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 17, 2022)

Bring back those ergodyne guitars and basses!


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 17, 2022)

Everyone is always asking for a "Genesis" RG7620 but won't buy the RG752 which is the same damn guitar but with better pickups. I can understand some of Ibanez's decision making now lol maybe they need to call it the RG7520?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Everyone is always asking for a "Genesis" RG7620 but won't buy the RG752 which is the same damn guitar but with better pickups. I can understand some of Ibanez's decision making now lol maybe they need to call it the RG7520?



Never underestimate the power of nostalgia.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Dec 17, 2022)

I'd like to see the SRX series of basses come back.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Everyone is always asking for a "Genesis" RG7620 but won't buy the RG752 which is the same damn guitar but with better pickups. I can understand some of Ibanez's decision making now lol maybe they need to call it the RG7520?


The change up in the naming convention in the mid 2010s was bizarre, especially when considering that they didn’t follow through with across the board. Probably one of the most pointless things that they ever did.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> The change up in the naming convention in the mid 2010s was bizarre, especially when considering that they didn’t follow through with across the board. Probably one of the most pointless things that they ever did.



That's just sort of their thing. Every decade or two they change it up and there's never been a global sort of scheme, it's always been series based.

Generally, the higher the number in the same series the more expensive, and the lower the number for signature guitars the more expensive.

Things weren't too bad until 03'/04' when the four digit Prestige numbering started, and then it sort of got more convoluted each year after until they threw it out again in 14'.

That said, it's still fairly simple to decode if you've been following for awhile. But what's the point if you need to be an expert to understand it?


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 17, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Also, I want Ibanez to bring back rosewood!


This!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 17, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Bring back those ergodyne guitars and basses!



This would be cool.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 17, 2022)

Japanese AFRs

7 string and beyond AFD45


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Everyone is always asking for a "Genesis" RG7620 but won't buy the RG752 which is the same damn guitar but with better pickups. I can understand some of Ibanez's decision making now lol maybe they need to call it the RG7520?


As you say, the original RG752 was a 'new & improved' RG7620. RG752M is perfect for those wanting a the classic RG550 vibe (colour options + maple fretboard). The finish on the RG752AHM is the "modern" look that lots of people on here are constantly whining about, yet somehow seems to have been the best selling variant (at least I presume that's why it was in production for the longest). By the time I started getting GAS for a 7-string, the RG752 had been replaced by the RG752M & RG752AHM, with 'almost new' used RG752AHMs appearing all over the place but RG752s seemingly far less common on the used market. 

I already have an RG655, RG652FX & RG2550Z in Galaxy Black, so am hoping to find a good condition RG752 or RG1527 in Cosmic Blue / Cobalt Blue.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 17, 2022)

People keep saying just buy a RG752 if you want a new RG7620 but I don't see one on the website...


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 17, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's just sort of their thing. Every decade or two they change it up and there's never been a global sort of scheme, it's always been series based.
> 
> Generally, the higher the number in the same series the more expensive, and the lower the number for signature guitars the more expensive.
> 
> ...


I don’t think one needs to be an expert to understand. I quite like the fact that they even have a convention in the first place! I just wasn’t really sure what was wrong enough to make them change things up in 2014


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> I don’t think one needs to be an expert to understand. I quite like the fact that they even have a convention in the first place! I just wasn’t really sure what was wrong enough to make them change things up in 2014



It's usually related to concepts of "benchmarks" in the lineup. If you look through the lines over the years, even as far back as the 70's, whenever there was a fairly large shift in the offerings it usually brought a new naming system. 

There's also a "refresh" factor. They really never stopped making RG550s, they just called them RG1550s, then RG655s, and I'm sure they'll find another designation for a 6-string RG with pickguard, trem, and HSH pickups. There is more variation in what's been called an "RG550" than any of the same formula models.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 17, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Sorry man I’m not in the market for advice on playing lol


Don’t worry, I’m not charging you anything.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 17, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's usually related to concepts of "benchmarks" in the lineup. If you look through the lines over the years, even as far back as the 70's, whenever there was a fairly large shift in the offerings it usually brought a new naming system.
> 
> There's also a "refresh" factor. They really never stopped making RG550s, they just called them RG1550s, then RG655s, and I'm sure they'll find another designation for a 6-string RG with pickguard, trem, and HSH pickups. There is more variation in what's been called an "RG550" than any of the same formula models.



I also never really understood why Ibanez changed their guitars "names", but also understood the correspondence between the names and the product... 752s = 7620 give or take a few cents here and there as far as general specs go, then there's the subtle neck profile changes, etc... same for the 550s...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 17, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> People keep saying just buy a RG752 if you want a new RG7620 but I don't see one on the website...


Discontinued 6 years ago. 

Anyone who thinks the RG752AHM (discontinued this year) is a suitable alternative really isn't after a new RG7620. Maple neck, ash body, "modern" clear green burst finish...not really any closer to an RG7620 than an RG5170 is to an RG550.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Discontinued 6 years ago.
> 
> Anyone who thinks the RG752AHM (discontinued this year) is a suitable alternative really isn't after a new RG7620. Maple neck, ash body, "modern" clear green burst finish...not really any closer to an RG7620 than an RG5170 is to an RG550.



I think people are referring to the RG752 and possibly the "M" variant as well, not the RG752AHM.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 17, 2022)

The 752DY is so slept on.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 17, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> People keep saying just buy a RG752 if you want a new RG7620 but I don't see one on the website...


Because no one bought them... that's my point. Why should or would Ibanez make a RG7620 Genesis when the RG752 was released in 2014, with two other variants in 2016 and 2019 and it assumingly didn't sell well enough for them to keep it in the line? You can still buy a used RG752, go get it!


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Because no one bought them... that's my point. Why should or would Ibanez make a RG7620 Genesis when the RG752 was released in 2014, with two other variants in 2016 and 2019 and it assumingly didn't sell well enough for them to keep it in the line? You can still buy a used RG752, go get it!


Then they should make less of them not discontinue the fucking thing. A plain Jane workhorse prestige hxh rg7 with a trem is something that should always be in the lineup. The RG1527RB lasted forever like a champ.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah, but I'm certain they make more money selling indo premiums and other crap with fancy finishes for the same price


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 17, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think people are referring to the RG752 and possibly the "M" variant as well, not the RG752AHM.
> 
> View attachment 118454
> View attachment 118455
> View attachment 118456


Like I said, they're discontinued. I was replying to a comment that RG752s aren't currently on the Ibanez website. Anything post-2016 (including the RG752AHM) hasn't been at all close to RG7620 specs or aesthetics.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 17, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Because no one bought them... that's my point. Why should or would Ibanez make a RG7620 Genesis when the RG752 was released in 2014, with two other variants in 2016 and 2019 and it assumingly didn't sell well enough for them to keep it in the line? You can still buy a used RG752, go get it!


Presumably the RG655 and RG652FX sold really well then, as they were replaced by the Genesis RG550 and RG521. Based on the used market availability, I had assumed the RG2550 and RG1570 variants sold far better, but perhaps those are simply more available due to not being considered such "keepers".


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 18, 2022)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I'd like to see the SRX series of basses come back.


I miss my SRX430. Bought it for about 100 GBP off eBay when I lived in the UK. The pickups had this convenient groove to rest my thumb on.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 18, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Here, have one _Pastel de Nata_, sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those relate to guitars insofar as I am a guitar owner and those things are in my top 3 reasons to return to Portugal 

...and then fly home about 20 kg heavier. Pastel de Nata is so goddamned delicious.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 18, 2022)

Loomer said:


> Those relate to guitars insofar as I am a guitar owner and those things are in my top 3 reasons to return to Portugal
> 
> ...and then fly home about 20 kg heavier. Pastel de Nata is so goddamned delicious.


One has got to eat them right out of the oven while still hot/warm with a bit of powdered cinnamon and sugar on top... crunchy and creamy and sweet...


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Dec 18, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> I miss my SRX430. Bought it for about 100 GBP off eBay when I lived in the UK. The pickups had this convenient groove to rest my thumb on.


Yeah, those notched pickups were nice for finger style playing. I never liked the regular humbuckers they'd use on the SR series, especially on the five strings, I'd rather play those with a pick.

There was a SRX755 at the local guitar center a while ago, but I was in a money saving period and passed it up. I should have just bought it. The prices for those a ridiculous right now, and that's if you can find one.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

I just want this as a 7-string. Am I asking that much?












Ibanez Prestige RG652MQFXS Exclusive Limited Run 6-String (Dark Red Doom Burst) | Reverb


We are delighted to announce our 3rd Axe Palace exclusive limited run Ibanez Prestige 7-string: the RG652MQFXS in a never-before done "Dark Red Doom Burst" finish! This is an awesome opportunity to own a custom shop Ibanez like you have never seen before from a store renowned for high-end innovat...




reverb.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Everyone is always asking for a "Genesis" RG7620 but won't buy the RG752 which is the same damn guitar but with better pickups. I can understand some of Ibanez's decision making now lol maybe they need to call it the RG7520?


I hope people realize they won't be selling those 7620s for $500 - $700 like they are on eBay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope people realize they won't be selling those 7620s for $500 - $700 like they do on eBay.



I don't think folks realize how expensive they were back in the day. They were about $1k out the door in 1999 money.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 18, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> The 752DY is so slept on.



This landed at such an inopportune time for me after I'd JUST bought a 752FX and used 7620, so I couldn't justify another 7 (wanted a 6) just because of the color.



aesthyrian said:


> Yeah, but I'm certain they make more money selling indo premiums and other crap with fancy finishes for the same price





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope people realize they won't be selling those 7620s for $500 - $700 like they do on eBay.



This is the bitch of it. I always say that people misremember why everyone loved Ibanez in the mid 2000s. Old RGs don't play any better than their modern counterparts (I'd say in most cases they probably play/feel worse), but they were SO readily available for like 15 years at sub $500 prices. Not to say the old RGs aren't awesome - They are - they just aren't magic enough to command super high prices. This goes double for me now that pickups are so expensive, they end up costing 50% of what the guitar you're putting them in did!

A 7620 reissue would probably be $1100 minimum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> This is the bitch of it. I always say that people misremember why everyone loved Ibanez in the mid 2000s. Old RGs don't play any better than their modern counterparts (I'd say in most cases they probably play/feel worse), but they were SO readily available for like 15 years at sub $500 prices. Not to say the old RGs aren't awesome - They are - they just aren't magic enough to command super high prices. This goes double for me now that pickups are so expensive, they end up costing 50% of what the guitar you're putting them in did!
> 
> A 7620 reissue would probably be $1100 minimum.


Pretty much the story of the RGA. Apparently they sold pretty badly and only became highly-regarded when they were sold at clearance prices and then discontinued.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 18, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Not to say the old RGs aren't awesome - They are - they just aren't magic enough to command super high prices.



I gotta say that compared to other manufacturers, current Ibanez MIJ line still has the edge in quality-to-price ratio. A friend of mine has a truckload of high end guitars, and his RGR5220M is still his favourite of them all (beating his own J-Customs).


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 18, 2022)

In addition to previous comments, I would like the galaxy black finish to never appear on anything new ever again. Why ruin a nice gloss black finish with sparkles? If I am buying a black guitar, it's because I want it to be as dark as possible.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> In addition to previous comments, I would like the galaxy black finish to never appear on anything new ever again. Why ruin a nice gloss black finish with sparkles? If I am buying a black guitar, it's because I want it to be as dark as possible.


I have to say that about any satin finish


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 19, 2022)

You guys are both crazy, galaxy black and suede black are two of the awesomest Ibanez finishes. My rg2228 and 2550 were galaxy black and I loved the sparkling black. I had an rgr1570 in suede black and it was awesome. We called it the batman guitar because it felt more like a thin rubber coating than hard paint.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 19, 2022)

The "street" price of the RG7620 upon introduction was around $1000. Other pieces of gear with the same list price would go for around $900, but demand was significantly higher than supply, so the buyer had little wiggle room to haggle. By 1999 or so, you could get them for around $920. If you worked at a dealer, you could get an employee discount, and maybe do a little better, but that also meant that you had to be lucky enough to get one that wasn't heading directly into a customer's hands...

So that's about $1750-1850 in today's money.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> In addition to previous comments, I would like the galaxy black finish to never appear on anything new ever again. Why ruin a nice gloss black finish with sparkles? If I am buying a black guitar, it's because I want it to be as dark as possible.



Go to hell - Galaxy Black is superior!


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 19, 2022)

bostjan said:


> The "street" price of the RG7620 upon introduction was around $1000. Other pieces of gear with the same list price would go for around $900, but demand was significantly higher than supply, so the buyer had little wiggle room to haggle. By 1999 or so, you could get them for around $920. If you worked at a dealer, you could get an employee discount, and maybe do a little better, but that also meant that you had to be lucky enough to get one that wasn't heading directly into a customer's hands...
> 
> So that's about $1750-1850 in today's money.


I got my fully blacked 98 brand new in the box from metro music in the beginning of 2002 for $599.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 19, 2022)

tedtan said:


> If middle pickups get in the way, just:
> 
> - Hold the pick so only the tip extends past your finger,
> 
> ...



Fuck that, I just play it and beat the hell out of that middle pickup, so when people see the guitar out in the public they’re like “Whoa, that guy must play a lot, therefore he must be good”

Or something…..that’s what all the relic-haters tell me I’m supposed to be thinking when I play a beat up guitar onstage, anyway.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> In addition to previous comments, I would like the galaxy black finish to never appear on anything new ever again. Why ruin a nice gloss black finish with sparkles? If I am buying a black guitar, it's because I want it to be as dark as possible.


If you want it to be as dark as possible, you'd get a matte black finish, not gloss. The gloss clear coat on my Galaxy Black RGs reflects more light than the sparkles.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

bostjan said:


> The "street" price of the RG7620 upon introduction was around $1000. Other pieces of gear with the same list price would go for around $900, but demand was significantly higher than supply, so the buyer had little wiggle room to haggle. By 1999 or so, you could get them for around $920. If you worked at a dealer, you could get an employee discount, and maybe do a little better, but that also meant that you had to be lucky enough to get one that wasn't heading directly into a customer's hands...
> 
> *So that's about $1750-1850 in today's money.*


Which is roughly equivalent to the current price of a new Prestige 7-string RG (RG2027XL).


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 19, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Here, have one _Pastel de Nata_, sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Custard yellow….pastel yellow….one looks more gel-like than the other.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 19, 2022)

I feel like galaxy black naysayers haven't seen it in person. It's a wonderful finish. In normal light it looks pretty much black. But at the right angle it will flash a bit of sparkle. Shining a light on it makes it light up like a really 3d metallic deep grey. It's awesomeness.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2022)

Apropos of my Quest FS:

- an 8-string Quest with actual fanned frets
- 7 string quest in other finish options
- 6 and 7 string Quest with trem


----------



## paradox_x79 (Dec 19, 2022)

RG7EXFX (27" scale) re-issue korean or japanese made.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 19, 2022)

aesthyrian said:


> Because no one bought them... that's my point. Why should or would Ibanez make a RG7620 Genesis when the RG752 was released in 2014, with two other variants in 2016 and 2019 and it assumingly didn't sell well enough for them to keep it in the line? You can still buy a used RG752, go get it!



I'll tell you why. Because a lot has changed in the last 5-7 years and I am now in a position where I can afford to buy these when they drop 

For real though, I'd love to see more lefty variations available that aren't strictly j-custom, prestige or gio. Give us lefties a little love and I'll be satisifed.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> I feel like galaxy black naysayers haven't seen it in person. It's a wonderful finish. In normal light it looks pretty much black. But at the right angle it will flash a bit of sparkle. Shining a light on it makes it light up like a really 3d metallic deep grey. It's awesomeness.



Exactly! The light hits it right and it pops:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 19, 2022)

Not that it matters because it's out of my price range, but I wish they made a 6-string counterpart to the 2027XL
...and re-release the silver limited model.





Also it'll absolutely never happen... but 6 or 7-string M80M.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 19, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not that it matters because it's out of my price range, but I wish they made a 6-string counterpart to the 2027XL
> ...and re-release the silver limited model.
> 
> View attachment 118522


Yes.


----------



## paradox_x79 (Dec 19, 2022)

Shawn said:


> Yes.


with fixed bridge and active mount pups


----------



## odibrom (Dec 19, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Custard yellow….pastel yellow….one looks more gel-like than the other.


... small details...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Exactly! The light hits it right and it pops:
> 
> View attachment 118521


I wasn't aware the RG2550E was ever produced with those inlays - I thought that was specific to the RG2550Z (which I have in Galaxy Black & Galaxy White).


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I wasn't aware the RG2550E was ever produced with those inlays - I thought that was specific to the RG2550Z (which I have in Galaxy Black & Galaxy White).



The even stranger part is the serial number indicates a 2010 model, but everything I can find says the Edge Pro version of this guitar with these inlays and binding stopped being produced after 2007 in favor of the 2550z.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> The even stranger part is the serial number indicates a 2010 model, but everything I can find says the Edge Pro version of this guitar with these inlays and binding stopped being produced after 2007 in favor of the 2550z.


Did you get it new or is it possible that a previous owner swapped the neck over with another guitar? Or perhaps someone at Fujigen found a spare Edge Pro lying around in 2010.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Did you get it new or is it possible that a previous owner swapped the neck over with another guitar? Or perhaps someone at Fujigen found a spare Edge Pro lying around in 2010.



This is the most likely scenario since I bought it used. Another clue could be the locking nut. I thought the EP and EZ used the same locking nut without a retaining bar, but from some quick searching it looks like all the Edge Pro guitars had a locking nut + retainer bar.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 19, 2022)

If you want it to be as dark as possible, you'd get a matte black finish, not gloss. The gloss clear coat on my Galaxy Black RGs reflects more light than the sparkles.


Neon_Knight_ said:


> If you want it to be as dark as possible, you'd get a matte black finish, not gloss. The gloss clear coat on my Galaxy Black RGs reflects more light than the sparkles.


Damn, you got me with that since I don’t like matte finishes. I’d like to see something as close to vanta black as possible on a guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I wasn't aware the RG2550E was ever produced with those inlays - I thought that was specific to the RG2550Z (which I have in Galaxy Black & Galaxy White).





Matt08642 said:


> The even stranger part is the serial number indicates a 2010 model, but everything I can find says the Edge Pro version of this guitar with these inlays and binding stopped being produced after 2007 in favor of the 2550z.



The transition from the Edge Pro to Edge Zero was a "soft run-out" meaning they used the Pro until they ran out of them for existing orders. Which is why you see stuff like this that's somewhat mismatched and not reflected in the catalog. It's also why you see stuff with Edge Zeros in the slightly longer Edge Pro route. For whatever reason it seems more common outside the US, so I think it really depends on what distributors where willing to accept. You see this with the RG1527s a fair amount too.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The transition from the Edge Pro to Edge Zero was a "soft run-out" meaning they used the Pro until they ran out of them for existing orders. Which is why you see stuff like this that's somewhat mismatched and not reflected in the catalog. It's also why you see stuff with Edge Zeros in the slightly longer Edge Pro route. For whatever reason it seems more common outside the US, so I think it really depends on what distributors where willing to accept. You see this with the RG1527s a fair amount too.


There's always a bit of excess room in the route for an Edge Zero - presumably to give good access for intonation adjustments. How much longer is the route for an Edge Pro? (It's the only Edge variant I don't own).

My RG2550Zs have the same amount of gap as the current RG8570Zs have. Any longer at it would look quite odd.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 19, 2022)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> There's always a bit of excess room in the route for an Edge Zero - presumably to give good access for intonation adjustments. How much longer is the route for an Edge Pro? (It's the only Edge variant I don't own).
> 
> My RG2550Zs have the same amount of gap as the current RG8570Zs have. Any longer at it would look quite odd.
> 
> View attachment 118534



On my 2550E, the gap between the back of the route and the pickguard edge is 74.3mm:


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 19, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> On my 2550E, the gap between the back of the route and the pickguard edge is 74.3mm:
> 
> View attachment 118535


It's approx. 80mm on both of my RG2550Zs (i.e. longer than an Edge Pro route, not shorter). The gap on mine is no bigger than on all of Ibanez's stock photos (past & present Edge Zero models).


----------



## hodorcore (Dec 20, 2022)

all i want is a remake of the RG2228 models with the fine tuning bridge and locking nut. those were amazing instruments, really regret having sold the white maple version of the RG2228 after getting it and thinking 8 strings weren't for me... oh well, guess i'll have to get a hold of the ibby custom shop for that


----------



## Viginez (Dec 20, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> I feel like galaxy black naysayers haven't seen it in person. It's a wonderful finish. In normal light it looks pretty much black. But at the right angle it will flash a bit of sparkle. Shining a light on it makes it light up like a really 3d metallic deep grey. It's awesomeness.


i had one of those 1527s i dont remember the exact finish but i remember it looked brownish (not deep black) which i hated


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2022)

hodorcore said:


> all i want is a remake of the RG2228 models with the fine tuning bridge and locking nut. those were amazing instruments, really regret having sold the white maple version of the RG2228 after getting it and thinking 8 strings weren't for me... oh well, guess i'll have to get a hold of the ibby custom shop for that


I would love to see this too. Maybe an S as well.


----------



## Jon Pearson (Dec 20, 2022)

I am still sad the S7420s went away. Really solid, straightforward 7 strings for a decent price. I've gigged the shit out of mine and it's held up great, the ZR trem is so good. The only thing I did is swap the bridge pickup, otherwise that guitar is stock.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 20, 2022)

Jon Pearson said:


> I am still sad the S7420s went away. Really solid, straightforward 7 strings for a decent price. I've gigged the shit out of mine and it's held up great, the ZR trem is so good. The only thing I did is swap the bridge pickup, otherwise that guitar is stock.


Me, too (Lo-TRS models) but also always thought that they should've came with a Lo Pro Edge and 24 frets when they first came out. They could've called it a S7620...


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 20, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> You guys are both crazy, galaxy black and suede black are two of the awesomest Ibanez finishes. My rg2228 and 2550 were galaxy black and I loved the sparkling black. I had an rgr1570 in suede black and it was awesome. We called it the batman guitar because it felt more like a thin rubber coating than hard paint.



You probably don't remember the RGD in black satin. It has these buff marks all over. Whereas the gloss finishes are still pretty shiny equally all over the body. 

I think this recent trend of satin finishes and its hype is just to drive prices of gloss finishes upwards.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 20, 2022)

Shawn said:


> Me, too (Lo-TRS models) but also always thought that they should've came with a Lo Pro Edge and 24 frets when they first came out. They could've called it a S7620...



Find an S5527 (LoPro Edge) or an S5427 (ZR trem). Both Prestige level from 2013-2016, the S5527 is the later model. I spent almost 2 years trying to find one, most were on the other side of the globe or too expensive when used... then the guitar came to me and I got one. Well worth the wait and search.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 20, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Find an S5527 (LoPro Edge) or an S5427 (ZR trem). Both Prestige level from 2013-2016, the S5527 is the later model. I spent almost 2 years trying to find one, most were on the other side of the globe or too expensive when used... then the guitar came to me and I got one. Well worth the wait and search.


As an owner of an S5527, I concur!


HoneyNut said:


> You probably don't remember the RGD in black satin. It has these buff marks all over. Whereas the gloss finishes are still pretty shiny equally all over the body.
> 
> I think this recent trend of satin finishes and its hype is just to drive prices of gloss finishes upwards.


I remain shocked and appalled that they decided to put a matte black finish on the Pia. It looks gross. Well, I would be shocked and appalled if I could afford one and had wanted one


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 20, 2022)

I mean they can give me free guitars but I think I said that already so I would like a DCM100 reissue but take the name off bc obvious reasons. 

The RGD and schecter c1 are the super strats I like and I think if they redid the single pickup floating trem RGD 7 string I'd bite. Bonus points if I don't half to swap the pickup.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 21, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Find an S5527 (LoPro Edge) or an S5427 (ZR trem). Both Prestige level from 2013-2016, the S5527 is the later model. I spent almost 2 years trying to find one, most were on the other side of the globe or too expensive when used... then the guitar came to me and I got one. Well worth the wait and search.


Yeah I knew about the S5527s.... better late than never.


----------



## soldierkahn (Dec 24, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not that it matters because it's out of my price range, but I wish they made a 6-string counterpart to the 2027XL
> ...and re-release the silver limited model.
> 
> View attachment 118522
> ...




i would absolutley kill whatever i had to if theyd release a 6 string version of the RG2027XL. My RG970XL is my primary workhorse


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 24, 2022)

Early 00s RG570EX in the cyber pink and royal blue with the sharkfins and pearl neck binding


----------



## Stephan (Dec 24, 2022)

RG1527 with ebony board


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 24, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Early 00s RG570EX in the cyber pink and royal blue with the sharkfins and pearl neck binding


I've seen that Cyber Pink before from Ibanez, but it just looks like silver to me. Are there flakes of pink in there or am I missing something?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 24, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I've seen that Cyber Pink before from Ibanez, but it just looks like silver to me. Are there flakes of pink in there or am I missing something?


Looks silver to me too. I like them because they look like a 6 string K7 with better inlays.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 24, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I've seen that Cyber Pink before from Ibanez, but it just looks like silver to me. Are there flakes of pink in there or am I missing something?


Maybe your screen isn't setup right.


----------



## D-Nasty (Dec 24, 2022)

I'd like to see a Japanese JEM.


----------



## S4M4R1N (Dec 25, 2022)

Bolder designs, more reverse headstocks and EMG hardware (pickups, boosters etc).


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 25, 2022)

Ibanez has an Instagram post of their multi-tool but in different colors. I want a blue one but I don't want to pay through the nose to import one from Austria (listed on Reverb)!


----------



## Ammusa (Dec 25, 2022)

No leaks yet?!?!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 25, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Ibanez has an Instagram post of their multi-tool but in different colors. I want a blue one but I don't want to pay through the nose to import one from Austria (listed on Reverb)!


Somehow, the RED one is cheaper than all the others...


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 25, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> I like them because they look like a 6 string K7 with better inlays.


That's exactly what I thought too, such a cool model.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ammusa said:


> No leaks yet?!?!



_*Cough* *Cough* _*Merry Christmas SSO!* _*Cough*_


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 25, 2022)

Well, there's that outlier freak model we've been asking for?


----------



## Crungy (Dec 25, 2022)

So the RGA622 will be a standalone model? Or is that a Jake Bowen sig?


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 25, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> _*Cough* *Cough* _*Merry Christmas SSO!* _*Cough*_




Ibanez dropping all pretense and just making a Suhr Modern now lol




That being said, this is the most aesthetically pleasing "AZ" I've ever seen them produce.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2022)

Okay the RGA's pretty fucking slick.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 25, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> _*Cough* *Cough* _*Merry Christmas SSO!* _*Cough*_




Ok, that 24 feet HSH AZ with the 4mm thick flamed maple cap is the coolest thing they have announced in a while. It’s like an AZ equivalent of the RG3170. I hope the rest of the catalog impresses as well as this.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 25, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> _*Cough* *Cough* _*Merry Christmas SSO!* _*Cough*_




Guitars are cool, but I want that pillow!


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Dec 25, 2022)

OK, some of you will be getting something you want


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 25, 2022)

Dig the RGA.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Dec 25, 2022)

drooling hard


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 25, 2022)

That AZ looks really cool, but, unlike many, I like the Dynamix10 system which isn't in that guitar. It's one of my favorite features on my AZ. Also, isn't that the bridge on the Premium models? Not that I absolutely need titanium saddles, nor am I sure they really do anything, but it does feel like downgrade. Just nice knowing my guitar has titanium on it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 25, 2022)

ThomasUV777 said:


> drooling hard
> 
> View attachment 118763


Yesss this is dope. Something a bit different!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 25, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> OK, some of you will be getting something you want



It’s the pillow, isn’t it?


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 25, 2022)

Ibanez Rules said:


> OK, some of you will be getting something you want



How about a blue MTZ11 multitool that I can buy for a reasonable price in the US?


----------



## Selkoid (Dec 25, 2022)

Am I dumb, where's the link


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 25, 2022)

Selkoid said:


> Am I dumb, where's the link



Not dumb at all. The links to the two videos seems to have been replaced by a video with the black AZ24047 for the 2021 model year, but they were previously links to the RGA622 and the AZ2407 (not sure about the latter's model number). The video owner had the videos unlisted and now they're private or taken down. Seems like the person to posted the videos changed the links too. At least, that's how it appears.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 25, 2022)

Did anyone save any pictures? I missed it :/


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 25, 2022)

josh1 said:


> Did anyone save any pictures? I missed it :/



Basically this, but with what looked to be a black stain sanded back to reveal the flame a bit more under the trans blue fade, and natural binding. Solid black sides and back. No Dynamix switch. Dimarzio pups (forget which, but I think Tone Zone and Air Norton).



Matt08642 said:


> Ibanez dropping all pretense and just making a Suhr Modern now lol
> 
> View attachment 118762
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 25, 2022)

These are now Bigfoot sitings


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 25, 2022)

gimme 27inch xiphos

my cravings for long scale cannot be quenched without 7 strings, a trem, and points


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Dec 26, 2022)

Prestige AZ, 24 fret, HSS in reasonable solid colors.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 26, 2022)

Idk I'm pretty over the AZ already.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 26, 2022)

Wow did he change those links quickly. It's all good, I have a back up leak ;D









Ibanez Announces New RGA622XH, Part of the New Axe Design Lab Series


New for 2023, Ibanez has unveiled the RGA622HX, a prestige-level model in the new Axe Design Lab series.




mmrmagazine.com





I can't believe it's really happening though. The number of times I've posted on SSO asking for an RGA Prestige with an ebony board, and bonus if it was an Edge, is crazy. My dream Ibanez has finally come true. Glad I didn't go through with a custom earlier this year.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 26, 2022)

This Axe Design Lab thing sounds neat.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 26, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Wow did he change those links quickly. It's all good, I have a back up leak ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estimated street price of $2.5k! Ouch!


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 26, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Estimated street price of $2.5k! Ouch!


Yeah..... of course my dream Ibanez comes out and it's grossly priced. Not sure how I'm going to afford one, but I'm going to try everything to grab one.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 26, 2022)

Surely based on the past 15 years of Ibanez pricing, people didn't expect a prestige RGA to be like $1400?


----------



## 8195229 (Dec 26, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Surely based on the past 15 years of Ibanez pricing, people didn't expect a prestige RGA to be like $1400?


I would’ve expected to this to be priced closer to 2.8k. This seems reasonably priced for the specs.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 26, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Surely based on the past 15 years of Ibanez pricing, people didn't expect a prestige RGA to be like $1400?


I guess it makes some sense. There is more work involved to get the curved top for the RGAs (and S series guitars too). I remember the RG Prestiges being priced considerably lower than the S Prestiges a number of years ago, presumably for the same reason. Nowadays, it's all expensive.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 26, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Surely based on the past 15 years of Ibanez pricing, people didn't expect a prestige RGA to be like $1400?


Absolutely not, but I was thinking closer to like $2000 to $2200. $2500 is absolutely starting to push it when you consider the RG5000 series is $2000 and those have the thicker pieces of wenge in the neck like Ibanez' 7 strings. This RGA has the thinner 5 piece used before the 5000 series.

A $500 upcharge for the RGA shape, 27 frets, and not as nice of a neck is definitely a kick in the nuts. Still worth the kick for me, but still a kick none the less.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 26, 2022)

Stainless frets woulda been nice on the RGA.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Absolutely not, but I was thinking closer to like $2000 to $2200. $2500 is absolutely starting to push it when you consider the RG5000 series is $2000 and those have the thicker pieces of wenge in the neck like Ibanez' 7 strings. This RGA has the thinner 5 piece used before the 5000 series.
> 
> A $500 upcharge for the RGA shape, 27 frets, and not as nice of a neck is definitely a kick in the nuts. Still worth the kick for me, but still a kick none the less.



_2022_ RG5000 pricing.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 26, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> _2022_ RG5000 pricing.


Welp... Ibanez sure priced me out then. They're smoking crack if they choose to push that price even more.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Welp... Ibanez sure priced me out then. They're smoking crack if they choose to push that price even more.



E-IIs are like $3k now. Welcome to post pandemic late capitalism.


----------



## HylianN (Dec 26, 2022)

No SS frets at 2.5k  Also a mahogany body


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 27, 2022)

HylianN said:


> No SS frets at 2.5k  Also a mahogany body



I'm still not sold on SS frets being essential. Maybe with an extremely heavy touch but the guitars I've put the most hours on are all fine.

Also what's wrong with mahogany?


----------



## HylianN (Dec 27, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I'm still not sold on SS frets being essential. Maybe with an extremely heavy touch but the guitars I've put the most hours on are all fine.
> 
> Also what's wrong with mahogany?


I know a lot of people like it but it tends to make all the guitars I've tried sound "dark" with more low end. They're typically more heavier than ash, basswood etc.. and I'd rather have a guitar on the lighter side weight wise.


----------



## RevelGTR (Dec 27, 2022)

No one can ever be happy hahaha. Ibanez could design all their models by fan committee and people would complain that they weren’t selling them at production cost.


----------



## Agalloch (Dec 27, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I'm still not sold on SS frets being essential. Maybe with an extremely heavy touch but the guitars I've put the most hours on are all fine.
> 
> Also what's wrong with mahogany?



Agreed that stainless steel frets are absolutely not essential. In my opinion, they're more of a selling point if all you care about are specs rather than quality craftsmanship. The best fretwork I've ever experienced (by a long shot) has been on ESP Originals which have nickel frets. Sure, stainless steel is nice to have, but top-notch fretwork is still my preference every time.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 27, 2022)

These prices are getting ridiculous. If I buy a new Ibanez Prestige, it needs to tick all the boxes and even then I still might hesitate. That would basically have to be an RG3120 reissue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> These prices are getting ridiculous. If I buy a new Ibanez Prestige, it needs to tick all the boxes and even then I still might hesitate. That would basically have to be an RG3120 reissue.



The prices are only really crazy because for so long MIJ Ibanez were dirt cheap used. 

Back in the 90's they felt almost as expensive as they are now, and we payed it because there was nothing out there like it at the time. Heck, you felt like you were getting a deal. 

Those late 90's RG3120s were like $1300 out the door back then, I know because I bought and sold them, which is close to $2400 now.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 27, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The prices are only really crazy because for so long MIJ Ibanez were dirt cheap used.
> 
> Back in the 90's they felt almost as expensive as they are now, and we payed it because there was nothing out there like it at the time. Heck, you felt like you were getting a deal.
> 
> Those late 90's RG3120s were like $1300 out the door back then, I know because I bought and sold them, which is close to $2400 now.


If Ibanez rereleased the RG3120 for $2400 today, I’d have to stop myself from buying two (if there were multiple colors available)! I don’t think Ibanez puts any 4mm flamed maple caps on RGs anymore unless they’re J Customs


----------



## destroyerdogs (Dec 27, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I've seen that Cyber Pink before from Ibanez, but it just looks like silver to me. Are there flakes of pink in there or am I missing something?


I had an RG570EX in Cyber Pink and there is nothing pink about it. It's a silver finish.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 27, 2022)

destroyerdogs said:


> I had an RG570EX in Cyber Pink and there is nothing pink about it. It's a silver finish.


And it's kinda matt too right?


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 27, 2022)

HylianN said:


> No SS frets at 2.5k  Also a mahogany body


The RGA's have always been Mahogany, what a weird complaint.



destroyerdogs said:


> I had an RG570EX in Cyber Pink and there is nothing pink about it. It's a silver finish.


Okay that's what I thought. I guess the point is supposed to be chrome/silver is the pink of cyberpunk or whatever it's referencing.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 27, 2022)

Waiting to see what this Axe Design Lab is all about. The marketing release makes it sound like they will be taking some chances on what their R&D has cooked up. I envision it being like concept cars, except they are skipping straight to full release haha. 

Cautiously optimistic. Guitarists are particular birds. We like what we like and straying too far away from what we know can go either way. Even if I hate what they put out, I’m excited to see what they’ve come up with.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 27, 2022)

I missed something, is there info out there about the Axe Design Lab?


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 27, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I missed something, is there info out there about the Axe Design Lab?


I linked it on the last page. It's on the RGA622 page I posted.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 27, 2022)

Ah thank you!


----------



## Ammusa (Dec 27, 2022)

This Axe Desing Lab sounds interesting. They seem to do stuff outside the box, witch is nice, but I'm so afraid of the price range. Maybe this Axe Design Lab will keep "normal" Prestige lineup in fairly reasonable price range.


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 27, 2022)

Gibson Murphy "Lab" starts around $8K, so Ibanez might undercut them at around $5K...heck of a deal! /s


----------



## odibrom (Dec 27, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Gibson Murphy "Lab" starts around $8K, so Ibanez might undercut them at around $5K...heck of a deal! /s


Shut the F*** up... please...


----------



## tecs99 (Dec 27, 2022)

I’d like to see some new Ibanez RG 7s with regular headstocks, offset dots, and flame tops, made in japan.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 28, 2022)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'd like to see some real multi-scale offering, say within the Q series, which currently only offers slanted frets (fixed scale length), no clue as to any claimed benefit, I see none whatsoever. A 25.5"-28" 8-string, or a 25.5"-27" 7-string would be great. If they can develop their own headless trem, I'd be like take my money please!


----------



## soldierkahn (Dec 28, 2022)

I think Id be totally on board the RGA622 but my question is did they also reverse the headstock like Jake's? I wish they wouldnt have put effin dots on the board, but i can at least fix that but uggghhh.... at $2500, i really dont wanna have to change anything


----------



## Viginez (Dec 28, 2022)

soldierkahn said:


> I think Id be totally on board the RGA622 but my question is did they also reverse the headstock like Jake's?


yeah that thing needs a reversed headstock bad
they should have gone that little extra step and make it perfect


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 28, 2022)

Phillip McKnight said he has an Ibanez for review (video review releasing in mid January) that is all the crazyness


----------



## dmlinger (Dec 28, 2022)

odibrom said:


> Shut the F*** up... please...


You do realize the "/s" means sarcasm, right? Calm down


----------



## bostjan (Dec 28, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Estimated street price of $2.5k! Ouch!


That article is almost a year old, according to the date at the top!

I did a google search for "Ibanez Axe Design Lab" and that article is the only one that comes up.


----------



## oracles (Dec 28, 2022)

Basically a 0% chance, but I'd love to see a 752M in SK.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 28, 2022)

More low end guitars with cool finishes like the GRG121SPBMC. Like a 7 string gio with metallic paint. Less open pore satin brown and black.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> That article is almost a year old, according to the date at the top!
> 
> I did a google search for "Ibanez Axe Design Lab" and that article is the only one that comes up.


It's not actually a year old, it's a placeholder for 2023. I'd wager it gets announced on that exact date, but in 2023.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 28, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> It's not actually a year old, it's a placeholder for 2023. I'd wager it gets announced on that exact date, but in 2023.


Interesting.

Anyway, I'd love a seven string or, even better, an eight with 27 frets, but no way I'd be in a situation to drop ~$3k on something like that. Still, major kudos to Ibanez for offering more frets.


----------



## Tree (Dec 28, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Anyway, I'd love a seven string or, even better, an eight with 27 frets, but no way I'd be in a situation to drop ~$3k on something like that. Still, major kudos to Ibanez for offering more frets.


Wasn’t there a smallish run of 30 fret RGs sometime in the 2010s? It was a little fugly because the horns were so scooped, but it seems like they like to tinker with this every once in a while.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 28, 2022)

Merry Christmas SSO pt 2









Ibanez Announces New FRH10N Acoustic Guitars


New for 2023, Ibanez has introduced their new FRN10H acoustic guitar.




mmrmagazine.com


----------



## odibrom (Dec 28, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> You do realize the "/s" means sarcasm, right? Calm down


Oh, sorry, you do realise I asked politely with the "please...", right? You calm down... please... here, I'll add a smile just because


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Dec 28, 2022)

Tree said:


> Wasn’t there a smallish run of 30 fret RGs sometime in the 2010s? It was a little fugly because the horns were so scooped, but it seems like they like to tinker with this every once in a while.


Yes and they also did a 27-fret Xiphos in the late '00s.


----------



## smck96 (Dec 28, 2022)

I'd like an iron/axion label with BKPs and just in general for more love to be given to the axion line. They were doing a lot of cool stuff with it and I'd hate to see it go away.
Do we know when new stuff will be announced?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm amused by the people talking shit on the new RGA. I got to play one at a dealer conference in Amsterdam last week, and it's absolutely mind blowing. It feels amazing, sounds amazing, and the price is very fair given RGAs cost more to produce than RGs. The Jake Bowen model is almost the same thing and is 25% more.

Speaking of which, the JBM100 is the best playing, best sounding Ibanez I have ever owned. The idea that some people are like "Mahogany EWWW!" shows complete lack of experience. Just because you played some shitty guitars with (likely knock-off) mahogany, doesnt mean Mahogany isn't a good thing. Many of the best sounding Ibanez of all time have had Mahogany bodies (J-Customs, K7, RGA, JBM, you name it). 

And stainless steel frets are nice, but until 5 years ago no one gave a shit. The Japanese really dont obsess over ss frets, which is why ESP guitars almost never gave them. 

It's 2022. €2199/$2499 is a very fair price for a high-end Japanese arch top with Lo Pro, gold hardware, etc. Look at almost every other company's prices now. Most have jumped up 15-25% in the past couple years. Ibanez has kept prices steady, with minuscule price jumps if any.

Anyways, I am very excited about many of the models that will be announced on January 1st. I am vocal Ibanez critic in spite of my good relationship with them, but they are killing it in 2023. So many people will be so happy with many of their offerings.


----------



## Tree (Dec 28, 2022)

zimbloth said:


> I'm amused by the people talking shit on the new RGA. I got to play one at a dealer conference in Amsterdam last week, and it's absolutely mind blowing. It feels amazing, sounds amazing, and the price is very fair given RGAs cost more to produce than RGs. The Jake Bowen model is almost the same thing and is 25% more.
> 
> Speaking of which, the JBM100 is the best playing, best sounding Ibanez I have ever owned. The idea that some people are like "Mahogany EWWW!" shows complete lack of experience. Just because you played some shitty guitars with (likely knock-off) mahogany, doesnt mean Mahogany isn't a good thing. Many of the best sounding Ibanez of all time have had Mahogany bodies (J-Customs, K7, RGA, JBM, you name it).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that these are killer. With specs like that it’s hard not to want one, but I don’t really ever use 6s anymore, sadly. I’d love for a rework of Jake’s 7 string models. Maybe something more in line with the new sig as well. Regardless, I’m hopeful this new line will put out some ace guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2022)

Tree said:


> Glad to hear that these are killer. With specs like that it’s hard not to want one, but I don’t really ever use 6s anymore, sadly. I’d love for a rework of Jake’s 7 string models. Maybe something more in line with the new sig as well. Regardless, I’m hopeful this new line will put out some ace guitars.



No JBM/RGA7s this year, but some very cool new 7s are coming that I think you will dig.


----------



## Tree (Dec 28, 2022)

zimbloth said:


> No JBM/RGA7s this year, but some very cool new 7s are coming that I think you will dig.


Perfect, I can’t wait to see what’s coming!


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Dec 28, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Merry Christmas SSO pt 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man.

All the specs seem the same between this and the TOD10n besides the pickup. I have the TOD10n on order but I’d probably prefer the “plain” one.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 28, 2022)

That RGA is a bunch of random goofy specs slapped together so let me propose this also very goofy set of specs. 

RGD(R)(T!)7
lo pro
not shit pickups 

also would like to see a remake of the RG60ALS bc I almost bought that even with my least favorite trem and pickup on it (fuck the edge zero ii and fusion edge), just give me a sustainer 

scallops would be fun and silly I think and so would massive scale lengths


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 29, 2022)

M8M with a proper lo pro, scalloped fretboard, hsh pickups, some metallic paint and pearl neck binding.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 29, 2022)

So when do we actually find out about the new models? Is it January 1st?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 29, 2022)

They need to make that J Line a full on real thing. Those J Line RGs are exactly the style I'm looking for. Bare bones clean looks made in Japan. I would love a J Line RG7.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 29, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> They need to make that J Line a full on real thing. Those J Line RGs are exactly the style I'm looking for. Bare bones clean looks made in Japan. I would love a J Line RG7.


I concur. Kind of like how the lower end Prestiges used to look in the 2000s and early 2010s. We don’t all want to fancy Fishmans and weird finishes. I can be content with a plain dark finish, nice rosewood neck, V pickups (which I’ll switch out anyway), and AANJ. No bright colors and no tilt joint Genesis for me!


----------



## jonsick (Dec 29, 2022)

Solid colours (front and back), no more direct mounted pickups (pickup rings please). Otherwise, just carry on doing what they're doing. Probably one of the top shelf manufacturers these days.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 29, 2022)

Reissue the RGT320QRBB


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> Reissue the RGT320QRBB


Now this...this I can get behind


----------



## TrevorT (Dec 29, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> I concur. Kind of like how the lower end Prestiges used to look in the 2000s and early 2010s. We don’t all want to fancy Fishmans and weird finishes. I can be content with a plain dark finish, nice rosewood neck, V pickups (which I’ll switch out anyway), and AANJ. No bright colors and no tilt joint Genesis for me!


I think that J-Line RG that came our a little while ago had a tilt neck joint unfortunately (which is also my only gripe with the Genesis models).


----------



## ThunderUnderground (Dec 29, 2022)

Different lining options for the M300C case. 

That's all.


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Dec 29, 2022)

Tree said:


> Wasn’t there a smallish run of 30 fret RGs sometime in the 2010s? It was a little fugly because the horns were so scooped, but it seems like they like to tinker with this every once in a while.


Prestige RG2011SC and standard RG550XH.


Neon_Knight_ said:


> Yes and they also did a 27-fret Xiphos in the late '00s.


Indeed.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 29, 2022)

I would love to see the original pink lined UV1000 case come back.


----------



## DCM_Allan (Dec 29, 2022)

last year I did the forum for Ibanez 2022 and said that we’ll have Prestige RGAs reverse headstocks, I was told that were delayed to 2023


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 29, 2022)

Shawn said:


> I would love to see the original pink lined UV1000 case come back.


 

Even if they just used pink lining in the molded prestige case that'd be sweet.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 29, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> Even if they just used pink lining in the molded prestige case that'd be sweet.


Yes. I agree.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 29, 2022)

An emerald green lining for the Prestige case would be cool. Purple would be nice as well.

I have a whole bunch of the red ones, a few black ones, and one grey (Prestige Deluxe case...feels so cheap in comparison...ew) and I am yet to get my hands on a blue-lined one.

Oh and they better give me my damn blue multi-tool!!


----------



## Dayn (Dec 29, 2022)

That 27-fret white Ibanez ticks so many of my boxes, though to be a typical SSO-user, it'd be perfect with 7 strings. But in any event, it'll probably be $3,500 or $4,000 AUD in Australia.

But in any event, if Ibanez are going to be putting out all this crazy stuff, I'm all for it.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 29, 2022)

... soooo, no more leaks yet? Guess we'll have to wait for January 1st?...


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 29, 2022)

on the slightest off chance... any leaks/news for us lefties?


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 29, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... soooo, no more leaks yet? Guess we'll have to wait for January 1st?...


Those three were the only ones I was able to find this year. There was also some preamp pedal Ibanez is releasing too, but I didn't look into it much before it was taken down.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 29, 2022)

Did you notice if it was a guitar or bass preamp?


----------



## kamello (Dec 29, 2022)

just give me an RGA321 reissue to complain about saying it's wildly overpriced so then I can buy it used 3 years from now


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 29, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Did you notice if it was a guitar or bass preamp?


I'd like to say guitar considering it was the same guy with the RGA and AZ video, but sadly I can't say for sure. I didn't even click on the video, as I was way too focused on the other two.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> Those three were the only ones I was able to find this year. There was also some preamp pedal Ibanez is releasing too, but I didn't look into it much before it was taken down.


What 3 guitars?, I only got to see the RGA one. Where the others from the AZ videos? Those AZ videos were sooo 2021...


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 30, 2022)

odibrom said:


> What 3 guitars?, I only got to see the RGA one. Where the others from the AZ videos? Those AZ videos were sooo 2021...


The AZ is a 24 fret HSH AZ with Dimarzio TZ/TV/AN pickups and a 4mm flamed maple cap.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> The AZ is a 24 fret HSH AZ with Dimarzio TZ/TV/AN pickups and a 4mm flamed maple cap.


where's the link? I missed something... is it the videos?


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 30, 2022)

odibrom said:


> where's the link? I missed something... is it the videos?


The user that posted the link replaced the links a few days. I thought I was going crazy a few days ago. The videos on the channel were either deleted or set to private


----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2022)

@KentBrockman ... so I did miss the links then...


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 30, 2022)

I guess this guy didn't learn from the last time. I'm starting to feel bad at this point.



Other than the RGA and AZ, there really isn't much that sticks out to me. That new S is just awful.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Dec 30, 2022)

Pretty sure the hand-injury was in retaliation for the previously leaked videos.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 30, 2022)

The RGD multi scale 8 string is something I secretly wished Ibanez would build. And it's become a reality.


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 30, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I guess this guy didn't learn from the last time. I'm starting to feel bad at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the RGA and AZ, there really isn't much that sticks out to me. That new S is just awful.




Ok, the flamed maple AZ looks great and I'll have to fight the temptation to buy one. I liked the look of the blue J Custom in general but the flames are barely visible. If it has black (or powder cosmo, which will never happen) hardware, that would be great. The white RG5320 is bland, but I like it.

That new KIKO low-end model looks gross.

It's worth mentioning that he wrote "Not all models are in the video , but there's enough to check out." in the description, so there may be more.


----------



## BillCosby (Dec 30, 2022)

I actually really like that blue 7 string headless. It fixes just about every issue I had with the previous one.


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Dec 30, 2022)

The black S/S/S AZ has been around for some time... Josh Smith teased one some months ago on his Instagram account. There were rumours about a signature S-type guitar.

I hope there will be more models as that video was pretty underwhelming. 
Liked the chamaleon blue H/S/S Q 7 string and the S/S/S AZs.

Boy, how I hate jatoba as a fretboard wood...


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 30, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I guess this guy didn't learn from the last time. I'm starting to feel bad at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the RGA and AZ, there really isn't much that sticks out to me. That new S is just awful.




Looks like we have officially entered the time of the multi scale 8 string. Oh well, so long as Aristides doesn't stop offering the 080. 

And as for that S...


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 30, 2022)

odibrom said:


> @KentBrockman ... so I did miss the links then...


Look at the post directly below yours...quick!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2022)

KentBrockman said:


> Look at the post directly below yours...quick!


LOL... I'm on that, just finished seeing the vid... I dig some of those guitars, either in concept as in finish.

Things that caught my eyes:
- 8 string multiscale RGD
- multiscale Saber with a cool finish.
- 7 string, straight scale headless (not slanted frets)
- a new RG7 with trem.
- 7 string J-Custom with LoPro Edge...
- why do they keep the RG9 mono-scale? The more the string count, the more the multi-scale makes sense.

I'm now diving in his youtube channel to check for more vids...


----------



## Antiproduct (Dec 30, 2022)

Damn, that AZ, S multiscale and RGA...


----------



## josh1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Underwhelming. That can’t be everything, right?


----------



## jwade (Dec 30, 2022)

Europe doesn't usually get as much as North America, there'll probably be a pretty decent amount of stuff revealed soon.


----------



## TrevorT (Dec 30, 2022)

I think that 7-string HSS Quest is cool. Don't see a lot of HSS 7-strings, let alone headless ones. Now I'm just waiting for Ibanez to get some 7-string headless tremolos going  I also like those 27-fret RGAs, although I guess those are old news at this point heh. 8-string multiscale RGD is also cool and seems to line up with what people are liking these days.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 30, 2022)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Pretty sure the hand-injury was in retaliation for the previously leaked videos.


But it didn't stop him from leaking again.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 30, 2022)

dirtool said:


> But it didn't stop him from leaking again.


I mean, technically he didn't leak them, he just doesn't understand that if you put an unlisted YouTube video into a public playlist, that video is no longer private to the public.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 30, 2022)

Nothing seems very exciting to me, but at least we come over the burl pandemic.


----------



## NeonPro (Dec 30, 2022)

I was really hoping for a new RGD7 fixed bridge, plain color... and NO Jatoba fretboard...

That 2023 reveal was soooo disappointing.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 30, 2022)

The blue Pia is the first one I can say I really like since their launch. 

Also, not a headless fan, but im starting to gain some interest in the Quest series. I love Sabers so much, I should at least give em a chance. That 7 string with the parallel frets is really something i think i could enjoy. 

Is anyone else seeing that fanned RGD8 looks a little short? Almost like theyre doing an attemp at a short scale fan with a high A string. But its obviously pretty tough to tell in that context, i could totally be wrong. Wheres Puma when you need him? He could figure it out.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Dec 30, 2022)

I want a reissue of this in 2023


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 30, 2022)

Would love to see a new Fujigen built Munky sig. Feel like it's been too long and i'm still trying to get over not grabbing an apex200 when i had the chance.


----------



## dirtool (Dec 30, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I want a reissue of this in 2023
> 
> View attachment 119006


The new rga622 is pretty close, plus 3 more frets.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2022)

dirtool said:


> The new rga622 is pretty close, plus 3 more frets.


I don't think they care about the specs, just the goofy shape.


----------



## zw470 (Dec 30, 2022)

Get this man a signature guitar _immediately.


_


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2022)

^ Isn't that basically the old August Burns Red signature model? RG in neon green with EMGs? No clue who the guy is so if it IS the guitarist from ABR then ignore my ignorance 

Not sure how I've never seen the AZES models before, but if I was on the hunt for a Strat tone that'd be the one that gets my money; I can't think of another pickguard Strat body with a hard tail, and now in the blue along with the cream? Yes please. New Quest-7 looks solid too, although I think it'd probably a bit cleaner with a white guard/pickups but what do I know?


----------



## mattier303 (Dec 31, 2022)

Reissue rg3120 Trans black, VV, trans blue, TW
PGM model with an RG body, reverse headstock and gotoh hardtail bridge..basically an 800 or 301 but with a slighter fatter Ultra neck
J.Custom with flamed maple top and Offset Dots...no vines, Ultra Necks, Trans finishes, Or solid colors. Rg1708-!702, JCRG3
FR Prestige 6&7 string with lo pro trem, flame maple top , trans colors.,..

Maybe a revamp SZ4020 prestige..with the neck through...or MM! style baritone?



I"d shit a brick if even one of these can to fruition!


----------



## mattier303 (Dec 31, 2022)

jephjacques said:


> POPLAR BURL ON EVERYTHING


Please please tell me you joking...god I cannot stand Burl guitars


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2022)

zw470 said:


> Get this man a signature guitar _immediately.
> 
> View attachment 119014
> _


GRG121EX


----------



## mattier303 (Dec 31, 2022)

Amen to that brother!


possumkiller said:


> Bring back the lineup from 97-02.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Dec 31, 2022)

dirtool said:


> The new rga622 is pretty close, plus 3 more frets.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think they care about the specs, just the goofy shape.



Yes, we want the shape.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 31, 2022)

I like the pink “AZES” model but I really hope there are more RG’s to come.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 31, 2022)

Did anyone screenshot the stuff in that video before it was made private? Also, did it look like that RGD 8 was a prestige? Thanks!


----------



## zw470 (Dec 31, 2022)

MFB said:


> ^ Isn't that basically the old August Burns Red signature model? RG in neon green with EMGs? No clue who the guy is so if it IS the guitarist from ABR then ignore my ignorance



RG vs RGA, neck-thru vs bolt-on, reverse vs standard headstock, Mono-rail vs Gibraltar, no stripes vs stripes. It's a green Ibanez with white EMGs but that's about all the similarities. 

I guess he's the guitarist for Alestorm? I didn't know who he was, either, I just saw the guitar on IG and thought it looked awesome


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2022)

What's up with the powder cosmo hardware? Why don't they make it anymore? Is there a way to get old hardware refurbished? Is it just a grey powder coating?


----------



## RemyHansen (Dec 31, 2022)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Pretty sure the hand-injury was in retaliation for the previously leaked videos.


That’s actually pretty funny! But no, triggerfinger surgery


----------



## RemyHansen (Dec 31, 2022)

Albake21 said:


> I mean, technically he didn't leak them, he just doesn't understand that if you put an unlisted YouTube video into a public playlist, that video is no longer private to the public.



Hi there, I actually didn’t know that… I saw your post here and immediately understood where I messed up…. I just wanted to do as much as possible while uploading them . So that after the release date it would be there in the list ….. So thank you for clearing that up for me!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> What's up with the powder cosmo hardware? Why don't they make it anymore? Is there a way to get old hardware refurbished? Is it just a grey powder coating?



I assume they stopped when Gotoh stopped offering it. They make a couple low shine chromes again now.

Old hardware can, theoretically, be blasted and re-plated, but I've never found a place that made it a good option vs. just buying a whole new bridge, or at least saddles. 

I don't think these were actually powder coated, I think it was a reference to the sheen and texture, which sort of _looked_ like it was dipped in some sort of powder (which isn't what powder coating is). 

I have seen folks use Cerakote, which isn't awfully expensive.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 31, 2022)

zw470 said:


> RG vs RGA, neck-thru vs bolt-on, reverse vs standard headstock, Mono-rail vs Gibraltar, no stripes vs stripes. It's a green Ibanez with white EMGs but that's about all the similarities.
> 
> I guess he's the guitarist for Alestorm? I didn't know who he was, either, I just saw the guitar on IG and thought it looked awesome



... EMGs nullify all other guitar specs...  so they become the same...


... kidding... or am I?


----------



## LordHar (Dec 31, 2022)

The Ibanez homepage has been updated, but the site is being hammered right now.


----------



## RemyHansen (Dec 31, 2022)

My videos are back online !


----------



## ThunderUnderground (Dec 31, 2022)

In for Ibanez RG Ukulele


----------



## Crungy (Dec 31, 2022)

ThunderUnderground said:


> In for Ibanez RG Ukulele


24 fret soprano Uke with a Lo Pro


----------



## Tree (Dec 31, 2022)

That 8 string RGD is calling my name. If it’s under $2k that’ll definitely be my next 8. It’s not too crazily specced, but the inclusion of the case makes me skeptical of the price.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok, I'll admit that S is starting to grow on me. I just wished they would have gone with an angled bridge pickup.

The RGD 8 looks good too.

Has anyone already mentioned the truss rod access location change on many of these? Was surprised to see that.


----------



## Crungy (Dec 31, 2022)

I didn't notice that before! It was just on the 8 string and gold S right?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2022)

That black 27 fret RGA is Extremely My Shit®™ to put it mildly


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Ok, I'll admit that S is starting to grow on me. I just wished they would have gone with an angled bridge pickup.
> 
> The RGD 8 looks good too.
> 
> Has anyone already mentioned the truss rod access location change on many of these? Was surprised to see that.



Muti-scales have always gotten the truss rod nut at the neck joint.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 31, 2022)

Ah ok. Hadn't paid much attention to the Ibby multi scales.


----------



## LordHar (Dec 31, 2022)

https://issuu.com/ibanezgermany/docs/eu_ibanez_2023?fr=sMDE5NTU2NzE4NTk


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 31, 2022)

A fan-fret Bass VI. Now I've seen it all. Non-Tim Henson sig versions of that classical shape is a good shout also. And those RG ukes


----------



## smck96 (Dec 31, 2022)

Nothing really grabbing me unfortunately. The JB is sick but way out of my price range and the rgd 8 is really nice for the price but I'm not looking for an 8 any time soon


----------



## josh1 (Dec 31, 2022)

The Prestige RGD is pretty cool


----------



## Crungy (Dec 31, 2022)

I think I'm more excited about the accessories... I want a damn jewel blue multi tool! 






I'm also unsure if they are joking about the round tones for bassists lol


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 31, 2022)

Well, nothing too exciting 4 me, the preamp pedal got me like, really?! The sad part is that I see no 7-string versions of the Polyphia sigs., so most likely no 7-string Fishmans, bummer tbh. The most tempting thing on the EU catalog was the new blue powder PIA, it could be the yr I finally get a Vai sig, lol.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 31, 2022)

GASing for the pink multitool.


----------



## josh1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Well I thought the RGD was cool until I saw the $2399 price tag. I’ll pass


----------



## ExMachina (Dec 31, 2022)

Has anyone said bring back the rgd ucs and a prestige xiphos yet?


----------



## xzacx (Dec 31, 2022)

I’m not sure if I’ll ever get another 6 that’s not set neck and Gibson scale, but if I do, it’ll probably be that new blue Pia.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Dec 31, 2022)

The blue PIA was supposed to hit shelves in November. Still waiting…


----------



## KentBrockman (Dec 31, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I think I'm more excited about the accessories... I want a damn jewel blue multi tool!



I want one too! I may also want a blue Edge adjustment tool to match...

The catalog linked on this page is for the Europe though and they had the blue multitools last year. North America didn't as far as I know. Only red or biker black.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 31, 2022)

That part of some countries receive this and others don't bothers me a lot, specially when there's no obvious reasoning behind it besides what they think will sell better. Ok, I get that Japan only stuff is a thing, but USA versus Europe versus Australia...? what gives?


----------



## Selkoid (Dec 31, 2022)

I love the design lab stuff, hopefully it's the weird line where they can keep trying new things, can't wait to see where it goes from here!

That RGDMS8 might be calling my name...


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 31, 2022)

The 28.5-30 inch SR6 is calling my name owowowowwww


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2022)

odibrom said:


> That part of some countries receive this and others don't bothers me a lot, specially when there's no obvious reasoning behind it besides what they think will sell better. Ok, I get that Japan only stuff is a thing, but USA versus Europe versus Australia...? what gives?



Distributors determine what they import. They are Ibanez's direct customers after all. 

If you want something out of region it's not that hard to get these days.


----------



## Atefred (Dec 31, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Muti-scales have always gotten the truss rod nut at the neck joint.
> 
> View attachment 119030
> View attachment 119031
> ...


Funny how the best looking of those by a long shot (imo) is the oldest model.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2022)

its


Tree said:


> That 8 string RGD is calling my name. If it’s under $2k that’ll definitely be my next 8. It’s not too crazily specced, but the inclusion of the case makes me skeptical of the price.



It's $1199.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2022)

Atefred said:


> Funny how the best looking of those by a long shot (imo) is the oldest model.



They look neat in pictures, but all the ones I saw in person looked junky.


----------



## Atefred (Dec 31, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They look neat in pictures, but all the ones I saw in person looked junky.


That's disappointing. They look killer in promo videos and photos as you mentioned.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2022)

I really like the white RG5320C. If anyones looking for a deal on any of the '23 stuff, hit me up


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2022)

Atefred said:


> That's disappointing. They look killer in promo videos and photos as you mentioned.



I know what they were going for, but a lot of them came out splotchy, wonky multi-piece bodies with wildly mismatched grain wasn't helping. 

I've seen cool looking ones for sale, but I'd probably take the current black one.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 31, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Distributors determine what they import. They are Ibanez's direct customers after all.
> 
> If you want something out of region it's not that hard to get these days.



Yeah, I now know that, unfortunately, in order to try something out of the ordinary around here, I have to order and buy it, I can't just walk into a shop and test shit out... there's just not enough demand, so shops keep things easy and simple for them... and then things pass me by and I spend a few years trying to get hold on no longer available guitars for example.


----------



## Tree (Dec 31, 2022)

zimbloth said:


> its
> 
> 
> It's $1199.


Damn, that’s a hell of a lot cheaper than I was thinking. So this seems to be more of a direct partner product to the Axion Label RGD 7. Hopefully the QC on them is tight, as that makes me way more interested at that price 

Nick, can you confirm if the case is included or not? The Ibanez website says so, but the catalog someone else linked a page back excludes it.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 31, 2022)

Why can't Ibanez make a cool Prestige 8 string just one year?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2022)

Tree said:


> Damn, that’s a hell of a lot cheaper than I was thinking. So this seems to be more of a direct partner product to the Axion Label RGD 7. Hopefully the QC on them is tight, as that makes me way more interested at that price
> 
> Nick, can you confirm if the case is included or not? The Ibanez website says so, but the catalog someone else linked a page back excludes it.



It does not come with a case.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 31, 2022)

The preamp pedal does look pretty interesting to me, mainly because of the extensive EQ. If I hadn't gotten my Gehenna I would have been tempted by default here.


----------



## gunch (Dec 31, 2022)

Notice the lack of standard series, are they having trouble with cort indo?

Also agreed on the preamp pedal seems cool. Hope guitar youtubers give it a try


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2022)

On the European site the iron label, axxxion label, and premium lines are all trimmed down to one or two models. The rgixl7 was moved to the standard series. Have people started to figure out those were all just standard series quality with fancy specs at prestige prices?


----------



## Vyn (Dec 31, 2022)

Non-sig 27 fret RGA is wicked. Everything else is kinda meh to be honest. They're really leaning into that Polyphia 'bling' colour palette with everything


----------



## HylianN (Dec 31, 2022)

I just wish they would make something like this again (my RGD7UCS) with a flamed maple top in 6/7/8 strings and a reverse headstock. The stainless steel frets and fretwork are so good on this one. One can only dream...


----------



## Dayn (Dec 31, 2022)

Not bad, quite a few good things there. The SML721 is interesting - I've wanted something like this to tune to open Dm / Dmadd9 (though to fulfil this thread's quota, I'd prefer it as a 7-string). The 25-25.5" scale is interesting.

What I'm really interested in is the white RGA622XH, the 27-fret guitar with the low-pro edge. I've been considering an RG550, but the square heel kills it, and I've been wanting an Ormsby SX because of the 29 frets. But 27 frets plus a floating bridge? I'm really tempted.

However, no doubt it will be over $3,000AU. If it is, I'd be better waiting for an Ormsby RC 7-string.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2022)

Dayn said:


> Not bad, quite a few good things there. The SML721 is interesting - I've wanted something like this to tune to open Dm / Dmadd9 (though to fulfil this thread's quota, I'd prefer it as a 7-string). The 25-25.5" scale is interesting.
> 
> What I'm really interested in is the white RGA622XH, the 27-fret guitar with the low-pro edge. I've been considering an RG550, but the square heel kills it, and I've been wanting an Ormsby SX because of the 29 frets. But 27 frets plus a floating bridge? I'm really tempted.
> 
> However, no doubt it will be over $3,000AU. If it is, I'd be better waiting for an Ormsby RC 7-string.


Yeah it will be a tad over that. Its about €2100 here in the EU. Of course I think its higher quality than a Korean Ormsby, but I dont know what those cost in your area.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2022)

HylianN said:


> I just wish they would make something like this again (my RGD7UCS) with a flamed maple top in 6/7/8 strings and a reverse headstock. The stainless steel frets and fretwork are so good on this one. One can only dream...



I feel safe in saying that is unlikely to ever happen. Great idea though, I wish.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 31, 2022)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah it will be a tad over that. Its about €2100 here in the EU. Of course I think its higher quality than a Korean Ormsby, but I dont know what those cost in your area.


Unfortunately, based on the exchange rate and other prices I've seen, $3,300 to $3,500AU does seem highly likely. The Ormsby would be no more than $2,500AU, although who knows when more would be made. I already have an Ormsby and an Ibanez Prestige, and the final QC and fret finishing in Perth closes the gap between the two, but the whole "it's an Ibanez Prestige" without EMGs factor is _really _selling it, because my RG2228 is still the best damn guitar I own.

I think I've convinced myself 80% of the way to the Ibanez now...


----------



## HylianN (Dec 31, 2022)

zimbloth said:


> I feel safe in saying that is unlikely to ever happen. Great idea though, I wish.


Anything cooking for another AP/Ibanez run of guitars? I was always too late to get my hands on prior iterations.


----------



## oracles (Dec 31, 2022)

HylianN said:


> Anything cooking for another AP/Ibanez run of guitars? I was always too late to get my hands on prior iterations.


I asked about this earlier, apparently Ibanez has said no to any 2023 runs.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 31, 2022)

So no PIA7 this year?


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 31, 2022)

StevenC said:


> So no PIA7 this year?


I'm wondering if there's any "show models" yet to be announced. Perhaps they're waiting til NAMM in April.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 1, 2023)

Edge Zero swapped out for Lo-Pro Edge on J.Customs. I like both, but I presume that will be a positive change for most.

I already own a 'Sodalite' RG, so switching the 7-string J.Custom to 'Black Rutile' increases the probability of me buying one.


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm curious as to whether this is everything coming out in the US this year, or just a small selection. I'm digging the Q547, though.


----------



## josh1 (Jan 1, 2023)

There has to be some standard line guitars.


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 1, 2023)

josh1 said:


> There has to be some standard line guitars.


To be fair, that would be all an Oregon music store would carry.

Seriously, it's so rare to find a Ibanez Prestige in a music store here. In the past four years, I've seen a used RG2550E for sale in the Keizer GC, a new RGD Prestige in the same store, and a new AZS in Five Star Guitars in Beaverton.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2023)

josh1 said:


> There has to be some standard line guitars.



About a third of what's been released thus far is "standard", as in regular line stuff that doesn't fall into a particular special category like Signature or GIO or Iron Label.

It's just fairly light on RGs this year.


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 1, 2023)

As I said before, the 2023 lineup is pretty underwhelming.

Since the AZs were launched, Ibanez went all in with that line, leaving other lines or models forgotten. Maybe, they release some acoustics, too.

They realease a bunch of colors and tops. The AZ7s were a good addition.

But what I don't like is that they keep using jatoba as a fretboard wood (even when CITES allow the use of rosewood again), meranti and such woods.

They up their game in the GIO models but lack in standard models, S models or other shapes.

Its like as someone said that the try to appeal to the Tik Tok crowd and we keep longing for models of the past that they don't care.

I know there are bad times, but I think they are on autopilot most of the time and interesting additions to the roster are few and high priced, leaving a no man's lan between the GIO line and such high priced models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2023)

Mister Shreddingaton said:


> As I said before, the 2023 lineup is pretty underwhelming.
> 
> Since the AZs were launched, Ibanez went all in with that line, leaving other lines or models forgotten. Maybe, they release some acoustics, too.
> 
> ...



When CITES hit, most manufacturers were somewhat blindsided, and in the process to scramble and find replacements to work they had to sign contracts and make agreements to source certain amounts for a certain amount of time in order to secure sources and pricing. 

In the space of a few days the price of rosewood went from standard market to almost zero. So many of the companies in that market either stopped producing, destroyed, or restructured, which has made it harder to get and more expensive than before. 

The reality is we're going to be somewhat stuck with these alternatives until the price and supply of rosewood stabilizes and the other stuff doesn't get renewed. 

As far as pumping GIO models, they sold spectacularly during the pandemic as cheap options for folks new to the instrument, and developing regions. That momentum hasn't seemed to have stopped, so they'll keep pumping them out cheap. While they're very affordable, the margins are still decent since everything is OEM and made in the same factory for pennies.


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 1, 2023)

Great comments.
Thanks!

I just hate jatoba. I can't help it.


----------



## Uncle Johnson (Jan 1, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Edge Zero swapped out for Lo-Pro Edge on J.Customs. I like both, but I presume that will be a positive change for most.


It is indeed. At least for me the zero-trem has always been a deal breaker.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

There's no doubt they keep pouring more resources into the AZ range than anything, but sales have been decent enough they believe it's warranted. I'll tell you ones thing, I'm not shaving alot of fret sprout with the roasted necks.

No new colors of multi tool to the US, red and black only, but they did add a gold Edge bar [why not add chrome too??]


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm not fond of the headstock/fretboard joint with part of the fretboard behind the nut, I think it's ugly
Ibanez makes no exception


----------



## Shawn (Jan 1, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Edge Zero swapped out for Lo-Pro Edge on J.Customs. I like both, but I presume that will be a positive change for most.
> 
> I already own a 'Sodalite' RG, so switching the 7-string J.Custom to 'Black Rutile' increases the probability of me buying one.


Yes. More Lo Pro Edges on all models.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 1, 2023)

mattier303 said:


> Reissue rg3120 Trans black, VV, trans blue, TW
> PGM model with an RG body, reverse headstock and gotoh hardtail bridge..basically an 800 or 301 but with a slighter fatter Ultra neck
> J.Custom with flamed maple top and Offset Dots...no vines, Ultra Necks, Trans finishes, Or solid colors. Rg1708-!702, JCRG3
> FR Prestige 6&7 string with lo pro trem, flame maple top , trans colors.,..
> ...



If they brought the SZ line back, they’d probably get me to buy one of their new guitars. All I want is a 24-fret SZ with a Lo-Pro. Ebony board would send me over the moon, but anything but Jatoba would work. 

SZ’s have been popping up used a LOT lately, they’re jumping up in price. At one point you could snag an SZ320 for $150 used, now they’re all around $300-$400. Mine was $500, cased, in ‘05.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 1, 2023)

Uncle Johnson said:


> It is indeed. At least for me the zero-trem has always been a deal breaker.


Have you tried it with the ZPS system removed?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 1, 2023)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just fairly light on RGs this year.


Which worries me. Ever since the AZ launched, I wondered if it meant the slow end for the RG. I wonder if over the several years they will be making less and less.. What a scary world to imagine with no more RGs!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

The RG isn't going anywhere lol, relax.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 1, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> If they brought the SZ line back, they’d probably get me to buy one of their new guitars. All I want is a 24-fret SZ with a Lo-Pro. Ebony board would send me over the moon, but anything but Jatoba would work.
> 
> SZ’s have been popping up used a LOT lately, they’re jumping up in price. At one point you could snag an SZ320 for $150 used, now they’re all around $300-$400. Mine was $500, cased, in ‘05.



Agreed, my SZ was my first "good" guitar, and it lead me to having hardcore GAS for a Carvin/Kiesel CT6 - which I do have now. The SZ's are awesome tone machines though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2023)

I do wish they'd release an AZ/RG hybrid. I dig the AZ shape, but wish they'd go with the flashy colors, pointy headstock, and locking trem.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> The RG isn't going anywhere lol, relax.


You say that, but every single model Ibanez has made has eventually been phased out. I'm not talking any time soon, but after it's long run and the fact that players are wanting less and less pointy guitars, I wouldn't be surprised in the future.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 1, 2023)

That 27 fret needs some fr00t.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> You say that, but every single model Ibanez has made has eventually been phased out. I'm not talking any time soon, but after it's long run and the fact that players are wanting less and less pointy guitars, I wouldn't be surprised in the future.


The Strat has been alive for 70 years. the RG for 35. I think the RG makes it as long as the Strat and it's not going anywhere soon. The S on the other had has seen even more and more diminishing models so if anything is in danger that's what I'd be looking at.


----------



## ConnorK (Jan 1, 2023)

Just came here to complain that there still isn't an 8 string Q. I mean, I know those guitars are marketed towards the instagram guitarists like Ichika Nito and Manuel Gardner Fernandez more than most headless guitar users, but why can't we get an 8? I think most people that would buy a headless Ibanez would get an 8 string but that might just be me. Then again, they'd probably make it something ridiculous (to me) like 25-28.5 inch scale and I would hate it lol.

I also don't understand the appeal of the SML 721 with the fan at the higher frets. Definitely the coolest looking new release by far imo but the 25-25.5 scale seems entirely unnecessary and also just an appeal to instagram guitarists, and seems uncomfortable for how I play due to the fact that I play a lot of chords in about 12th-16th position and vastly prefer straight scale. That even applies when it comes to _sufficiently _scaled 8s and 9s, which is why it pained me to see the Kiesel Aries-I mean RGDMS8 as the only new 8 string model lol. Kinda funny they're putting a bevel on the RG body just because they're trying to modernize one of the most iconic metal guitar shapes, when everyone just wants more RGs. I was also hoping for more unique straight scale 8 options from someone for a bit, but it seems like I'd have to go with Kiesel if I wanted anything that wasn't black, other than that one UV finish Schecter HR and the Stephen Carpenter sig LTD.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> No new colors of multi tool to the US, red and black only


Boooo!!!!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 1, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> You say that, but every single model Ibanez has made has eventually been phased out. I'm not talking any time soon, but after it's long run and the fact that players are wanting less and less pointy guitars, I wouldn't be surprised in the future.


You mean like the S which has been "being phased out" for 20 years? Which got new models this year. The RG literally made Ibanez what it is today, it's like saying Fender will discontinue the strat.

Also: "Everything Ibanez has ever made has been phased out eventually [or is still available]."


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 1, 2023)

I just hope one of the RGAs makes it to the nyc guitar center


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 1, 2023)

Only one new S model this year. This is a shame.

Maybe they would sell better if they got rid of those ugly pickup rings on their 6 string trem models. If they can do it for Nita Strauss, I’m sure they can do for the rest of us. It’s why I only have a 7 string S Prestige and haven’t bought a 6 string.

The S and RG are basically the same guitar nowadays in that they have Wizard necks, 24 frets, and now have the same trems. Not sure why they don’t do as well as the RGs. Maybe the 22 fret S was flailing in the 2000s and the change to make it similar to the RG was a form of attempted life support.

I think that the S will go the way of the Radius and will only be available as signature models in a few years.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 1, 2023)

I miss the brightly colored shredsticks of yore, I wish more models at least had a color variation that carry that energy. I like 550s fine but a man wants variety.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 1, 2023)

The RGD 4427FX, the blue fixed bridge model is no longer on the site. Did this model only last a year? The Black version with the Lo Pro is still up.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jan 1, 2023)

Can someone explain the 950mmR/ 37 13/32" radius on the 9 string? I didn't even know it could go that high/flat.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 1, 2023)

Had that RGD 8 come out last year I’d have been all over it (gaudiness and all). Sold my RGD 7 ms for a Strandberg instead, and I’m pretty happy I did.

That said… I have a voice in the back of my head saying “sure you have an Ibby bass, but it’s just not right having no Ibanez guitar in your collection!” Ugh, life is GAS and then you die.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> The S on the other had has seen even more and more diminishing models so if anything is in danger that's what I'd be looking at.


I presume a lack of sales is the reason for Ibanez cutting down on its S offerings. Unfortunately, this is likely to have a spiralling effect on sales, so I can see the S series eventually disappearing or perhaps becoming an intermittent model.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a drop off in sales of the lower-end S models once the ZR was discontinued. 

The current Prestige finish options don't quite do it for me. They're nice, but I like more of a natural wood finish on an S. Dark Mocha and Koa Brown are perfect, but I also like some of the figured veneer tops (esp. Swirled Ebony). Transparent Black Sunburst was quite nice too.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> You say that, but every single model Ibanez has made has eventually been phased out. I'm not talking any time soon, but after it's long run and the fact that players are wanting less and less pointy guitars, I wouldn't be surprised in the future.



The RG will never be discontinued. Its still the most popular model overall. I know and have spoken to the Hoshino family. The RG isnt going anywhere, so honestly its a waste of time to even entertain that concept.


----------



## Lukhas (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

SamSam said:


> The RGD 4427FX, the blue fixed bridge model is no longer on the site. Did this model only last a year? The Black version with the Lo Pro is still up.



The 4427 is still available in Europe. The RGD4327 remains in all markets. A new fixed bridge RGD7 will be coming eventually.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> The RG will never be discontinued. Its still the most popular model overall. I know and have spoken to the Hoshino family. The RG isnt going anywhere, so honestly its a waste of time to even entertain that concept.


Man, I really ruffled some feathers for making a super light comment about hoping the RG (my all time favorite guitar model) doesn't go away.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> Man, I really ruffled some feathers for making a super light comment about hoping the RG (my all time favorite guitar model) doesn't go away.



You didn't ruffle a feather. Some seem to actually believe that was a remote possibility, and I'm here to tell you that it is not. Nothing more dude!


----------



## Agalloch (Jan 1, 2023)

Pretty sweet that there's a new RGD 6-string. Long scale too. 









RGD3121 | RGD | ELECTRIC GUITARS | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


RGD3121 at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Agalloch said:


> Pretty sweet that there's a new RGD 6-string. Long scale too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Polar Lights finish in real life is so f'n cool. Its almost impossible to capture it in photos. It's been since 2011 or so that a MIJ RGD 6 has existed, such a welcome site.


----------



## Agalloch (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the Polar Lights finish in real life is so f'n cool. Its almost impossible to capture it in photos. It's been since 2011 or so that a MIJ RGD 6 has existed, such a welcome site.



I'm looking forward to it. On a related note, while I don't have a problem with nickel frets, I also don't understand how Ibanez decides which guitars to put them on. Seems so random. You'd think they'd go stainless on the more "metal" guitars.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 1, 2023)

Man, i will never get over the RGD pickup switch placement.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Agalloch said:


> I'm looking forward to it. On a related note, while I don't have a problem with nickel frets, I also don't understand how Ibanez decides which guitars to put them on. Seems so random. You'd think they'd go stainless on the more "metal" guitars.



I agree it seems somewhat arbitrary. However it is good to understand that the Japanese do not really care about SS frets like Americans do. They are slow to adapt. Other Japanese brands like ESP also rarely have SS frets. I believe also its a cost/cutting and time saving measure.

The AZ model is definitely targeted at the American audience and hence why it has the typical "modern" features like roasted maple necks and SS frets.

To me, it does not matter in the slightest, the RGD is awesome and plays smooth. I own guitars with nickel and stainless and its not something that ever crosses my mind while playing. But I get its important to some who wear out their guitar faster or have overly acidic hands.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 1, 2023)

Restocks of the meshuggah models so I can get one.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

I've been asking for them to do a regular scale using the RGD body as a great alternative to the RG. Took a little while to grow on me but I really like the body shape. Doubt it will ever happen though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I've been asking for them to do a regular scale using the RGD body as a great alternative to the RG. Took a little while to grow on me but I really like the body shape. Doubt it will ever happen though.


It’s edgy enough that to me - it almost counts as a “pointy non-traditional” guitar, but still very familiar and comfortable.


----------



## Kharon (Jan 1, 2023)

Finally a prestige RGA! Do bad it has so much I don't want.. 27 frets.. just why.. Gold hardware yuck! and ONLY BLACK AND WHITE finish.. What happened to flamed maple?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

BusinessMan said:


> Restocks of the meshuggah models so I can get one.


We get in the M8M models often. Unless you mean the M80M one. I have one of those coming next month.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I've been asking for them to do a regular scale using the RGD body as a great alternative to the RG. Took a little while to grow on me but I really like the body shape. Doubt it will ever happen though.



I agree that would be a cool idea.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> We get in the M8M models often. Unless you mean the M80M one. I have one of those coming next month.


How have the recent M80Ms been?

The used market has completely dried up on them, new options in-stock are non-existent and I very rarely see *any* of them these days on Instagram or YouTube. Only guitarist I can think of who picked up one in somewhat recent memory was the guitarist from Falling in Reverse who had his Evertune'd:




While the new SRC6MS is *really* calling my name, my ultimate reason for wanting one in the first place is just to have a dedicated machine for F standard Meshuggah stuff and to explore some post-punk. It seems the M80M is double the price though, and I'm not sure how much I value the two highest strings when I still have plenty of other guitars I could use to learn some of Thordendal's solos on  It *does* already have the Lundgren M8 though...but the SR bass body is insanely comfortable and their neck finishes are so nice <3

oh choices choices....


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 1, 2023)

Why y'all making so this hard for me


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2023)

Masoo2 said:


> How have the recent M80Ms been?
> 
> The used market has completely dried up on them, new options in-stock are non-existent and I very rarely see *any* of them these days on Instagram or YouTube. Only guitarist I can think of who picked up one in somewhat recent memory was the guitarist from Falling in Reverse who had his Evertune'd:
> 
> ...


The M80M typically have terrible fretwork, but we are usually able to fix it in-house and then its a cool piece.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> The M80M typically have terrible fretwork, but we are usually able to fix it in-house and then its a cool piece.


Fujigen has a hump neck problem that started last year, currently rejecting around 50% of everything except AZ's.


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> Fujigen has a hump neck problem that started last year, currently rejecting around 50% of everything except AZ's.


50% is quite the rejection rate! What is the rejection rate usually at?


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

I'm talking about just rejecting necks. Usually on necks maybe 10%.


----------



## marke (Jan 1, 2023)

Okay the Andertons video made these look MUCH better. The HSH and SSS Azs are simply glorious!


----------



## crushingpetal (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> The 4427 is still available in Europe. The RGD4327 remains in all markets. A new fixed bridge RGD7 will be coming eventually.


Eventually as in... 6 mos?


----------



## crushingpetal (Jan 1, 2023)

SamSam said:


> The RGD 4427FX, the blue fixed bridge model is no longer on the site. Did this model only last a year? The Black version with the Lo Pro is still up.


That was a sick guitar.


----------



## josh1 (Jan 1, 2023)

I’m really disappointed that nothing was added to the Genesis line. They could have at the least given us new 550 colors. I like the S besides the plastic 5 way. It does not go with the finish and aesthetic of the guitar.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

josh1 said:


> I’m really disappointed that nothing was added to the Genesis line. They could have at the least given us new 550 colors. I like the S besides the plastic 5 way. It does not go with the finish and aesthetic of the guitar.


I'm just happy they still exist. They just need a 7.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 1, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> We get in the M8M models often. Unless you mean the M80M one. I have one of those coming next month.
> 
> I want it. I can't justify 6k for a guitar sadly.


@zimbloth


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 1, 2023)

@zimbloth any of the stoneman models? Or were they discontinued?


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

If nobody posted a link to the full line catalog



https://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new_factory/2023/pages/2023_Ibanez_General_Catalog_US.pdf


----------



## tedtan (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I'm just happy they still exist. They just need a 7.


This isn’t related to the 2023 models, but I have a black 1991 540S7 and have been looking for a it’s red sibling. If you happen to come across one, please let me know.

Now, back to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## BdaGolfer (Jan 1, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I'm talking about just rejecting necks. Usually on necks maybe 10%.


Any models/specs in particular or varies across the board? Thinking hard about a Pia.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

tedtan said:


> This isn’t related to the 2023 models, but I have a black 1991 540S7 and have been looking for a it’s red sibling. If you happen to come across one, please let me know.
> 
> Now, back to the regularly scheduled programming.


I think the last one I saw listed was $3500. There were very few reds.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 1, 2023)

BdaGolfer said:


> Any models/specs in particular or varies across the board? Thinking hard about a Pia.


Everything, except for AZ's. Maybe JS's, different neck construction, JS problem necks don't give enough relief.


----------



## Thesius (Jan 1, 2023)

When are we getting these speedy holes on a production prestige


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 2, 2023)

Thesius said:


> When are we getting these speedy holes on a production prestige


I called first dibs on a Prestige prop run of Wind Shears 2 minutes after they sent the file.

I have no delusion that they'd ever do it. Sugi one off's may be possible, it would be spendy.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

Kharon said:


> Finally a prestige RGA! Do bad it has so much I don't want.. 27 frets.. just why.. Gold hardware yuck! and ONLY BLACK AND WHITE finish.. What happened to flamed maple?


Ikr! Finally a prestige rga and it's just another plain black Ibanez. 

If I'm paying that much for a guitar it should have nice abalone binding, a sick burl top, some kind of sweet burst or fade finish on top in some modern colors with a natural wood back, satin finish without grain sealer so I can feel every burl and pore, modern hardware and electronics like fishmans, evertune, and Hipshot tuners with the little knurled cylinder buttons, stainless steel frets, something besides some boring ass brown rosewood like pale moon ebony fretboard...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the Polar Lights finish in real life is so f'n cool. Its almost impossible to capture it in photos. It's been since 2011 or so that a MIJ RGD 6 has existed, such a welcome site.


Looks awesome in the pictures too. But y no tight end or Gibraltar? Those monorails look cringey and cheap af. Like a tiny little pos 7621 bridge for each string.


----------



## 14Fishes (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I called first dibs on a Prestige prop run of Wind Shears 2 minutes after they sent the file.
> 
> I have no delusion that they'd ever do it. Sugi one off's may be possible, it would be spendy.


Just a Prestige production version of that guitar without the holes in the body and an ebony/richlite fretboard would still be the best looking S Series model ever. Absolutely love the look of that guitar. H-H with 3-way toggle gets rid of the awful 5-way selector aesthetics issue, offset dots look great, chrome hardware looks nice - maybe even better with chrome pickup covers? Would buy that.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 2, 2023)

14Fishes said:


> Just a Prestige production version of that guitar without the holes in the body and an ebony/richlite fretboard would still be the best looking S Series model ever. Absolutely love the look of that guitar. H-H with 3-way toggle gets rid of the awful 5-way selector aesthetics issue, offset dots look great, chrome hardware looks nice - maybe even better with chrome pickup covers? Would buy that.


You just like it doesn't have mounting rings LOL


----------



## Lukhas (Jan 2, 2023)

Not an axe, but I really didn't notice this in their product range. It's not exactly something I expected; I know Ibanez has and had tried a couple of amps, the TSA series was pretty cool, the IR15 kinda flew under the radars. Seems they're not giving up on trying to get on that amp/preamp market in some way or another. MAP of $250, list price of $360. Seems to only do various amounts of gain though, doesn't seem to have something really clean, or even something near breakup without playing with the guitar's volume and pickups.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> If nobody posted a link to the full line catalog
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new_factory/2023/pages/2023_Ibanez_General_Catalog_US.pdf


Awesome!


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I'm just happy they still exist. They just need a 7.


RG7620 and S540 would be nice additions.


----------



## Agalloch (Jan 2, 2023)

possumkiller said:


> Looks awesome in the pictures too. But y no tight end or Gibraltar? Those monorails look cringey and cheap af. Like a tiny little pos 7621 bridge for each string.



Man, I wish Ibanez would bring back the Tight-End. That bridge is awesome.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 2, 2023)

Masoo2 said:


> Why y'all making so this hard for me




Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Jan 2, 2023)

Glad to see the RG8527 back (in european market) !


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2023)

What the hell when did Noodles get a signature ibby? And is it a custom shaped talman?


----------



## Crungy (Jan 2, 2023)

I thought that has been around for years... Hasn't it?


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 2, 2023)

More like decades?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 2, 2023)

^I was about to say that. I think I remember his sig in the revered 97 catalog. If it wasn't his sig, he got one some time within five years I'm thinking.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 2, 2023)

Random question after thinking about the RGA, has anyone played a 27 fret guitar before? Was it weird to play on or was it not noticeable? Only reason I ask is because even 22 fretted guitars throw me off as I use the symmetrical 12 and 12 on a 24 fret to keep place. But I'd imagine adding more wouldn't affect this.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 2, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> What the hell when did Noodles get a signature ibby? And is it a custom shaped talman?


haha he prob has the oldest signature line besides the big three.. Vai, Satch and Gilbert.


----------



## ThunderUnderground (Jan 2, 2023)

aesthyrian said:


> haha he prob has the oldest signature line besides the big three.. Vai, Satch and Gilbert.


George Benson too 

I think George's guitar is the second longest running sig model ever after Les Paul, i might be wrong though...


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2023)

I am wayyyyy out of the Ibanez lore forgive me guys, haha.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 2, 2023)

CanserDYI said:


> I am wayyyyy out of the Ibanez lore forgive me guys, haha.


NEVAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 2, 2023)

I checked Ibanez's site but couldn't find an "artist signed" year, well at least on Gilbert's Ibby Artist page.


----------



## Tom odd 7 (Jan 2, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> Random question after thinking about the RGA, has anyone played a 27 fret guitar before? Was it weird to play on or was it not noticeable? Only reason I ask is because even 22 fretted guitars throw me off as I use the symmetrical 12 and 12 on a 24 fret to keep place. But I'd imagine adding more wouldn't affect this.


I’m inclined to think the same way upon this subject.
After playin' 24 frets (whatever 6 or 7 strings), going back into a 22 frets, is a bit disappointing for me.
I tried 27 (Hamer californian) and 30 (RG2011) and didn't encountered problem, but surely noticed the extra range.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 2, 2023)

ThunderUnderground said:


> George Benson too
> 
> I think George's guitar is the second longest running sig model ever after Les Paul, i might be wrong though...


Just looked it up, he had the first signature Ibanez ever, introduce in 1977.. and still going! Damn that's cool.


----------



## Soya (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> If nobody posted a link to the full line catalog
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new_factory/2023/pages/2023_Ibanez_General_Catalog_US.pdf


Man, flipping through the entire catalog its pretty alarming how many different guitars, basses and acoustics they make in a year. Kind of ridiculous we still complain about it. 

That being said, I desperately want them to re-release a 7 string acoustic and they're dead to me if they don't.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

What happened to the noodles model? Wasn't it covered in duct tape? Now it's sunburst for some reason...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 2, 2023)

KentBrockman said:


> Only one new S model this year. This is a shame.
> 
> Maybe they would sell better if they got rid of those ugly pickup rings on their 6 string trem models. If they can do it for Nita Strauss, I’m sure they can do for the rest of us. It’s why I only have a 7 string S Prestige and haven’t bought a 6 string.
> 
> ...



Back in the 90's I LOVED the flame maple green S with gold hardware, but when I finally tried one it felt like a toy because the body was so small. It doesn't matter how much I dig the look/specs of an S, I'll most likely never buy one just because of that thin body. I'm interested to try a Kiko since it seems like a thicker S and it's why I dug the SZ; they were the closest to an S without being anorexic.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Back in the 90's I LOVED the flame maple green S with gold hardware, but when I finally tried one it felt like a toy because the body was so small. It doesn't matter how much I dig the look/specs of an S, I'll most likely never buy one just because of that thin body. I'm interested to try a Kiko since it seems like a thicker S and it's why I dug the SZ; they were the closest to an S without being anorexic.


The non prestige s models have a thicker body as well.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 2, 2023)

Masoo2 said:


> Why y'all making so this hard for me




I can't believe this isn't the official guitar of SSO.


----------



## spacebard (Jan 2, 2023)

Meanwhile in japan...


----------



## odibrom (Jan 2, 2023)

Yep, that SR Crossover is super interesting, but I wouldn't have any use to it...


----------



## kamello (Jan 2, 2023)

dude the new Aliexpress Suhr looks incredible, didn't have too much faith on this one since Ibanez tops/dyed paint jobs tend to be hit or miss


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 2, 2023)

Soya said:


> Man, flipping through the entire catalog its pretty alarming how many different guitars, basses and acoustics they make in a year. Kind of ridiculous we still complain about it.
> 
> That being said, I desperately want them to re-release a 7 string acoustic and they're dead to me if they don't.


That's why I always load the full catalog. If you're looking at their website it just doesn't have the same effect of scrolling through the whole product line. It seems endless.



possumkiller said:


> What happened to the noodles model? Wasn't it covered in duct tape? Now it's sunburst for some reason...


I wonder why it took him 20 years to change it 



kamello said:


> dude the new Aliexpress Suhr looks incredible, didn't have too much faith on this one since Ibanez tops/dyed paint jobs tend to be hit or miss



That was definitely my fav, and the brown also. Straight HSH without the Dynamix, my only problem is the peekaboo tops because they're not split perfectly across the grain. The triple single is my second Fav. It's nice to have an RGA back in the line also.


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 2, 2023)

That RG8870...why did they put a pickup cover on the bridge Tone Zone but not the other two pickups? It looks weird and it's weirder considering Ibanez has been putting the normal black uncovered Tone Zones in Prestiges for years.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 2, 2023)

KentBrockman said:


> That RG8870...why did they put a pickup cover on the bridge Tone Zone but not the other two pickups? It looks weird and it's weirder considering Ibanez has been putting the normal black uncovered Tone Zones in Prestiges for years.
> View attachment 119111


That's the exact reason I didn't order any. Satin black hardware is nice but no way with that pickup cover.


----------



## Crungy (Jan 2, 2023)

I always think of Suhr with that look, with a covered bridge pickup and uncovered everything else. Maybe other makers do it too but they stick out in my mind.


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibanez Rules said:


> That's the exact reason I didn't order any. Satin black hardware is nice but no way with that pickup cover.


Curious to see how well the satin black hardware holds up (not sure if it's the same as the black used on the RG550s or not). I loathe the cosmo black finish Ibanez seems to love. I wish Gotoh would bring back powder cosmo. I've got an RG3120 and an RG1570 with powder cosmo hardware (both guitars are 21+ years old) and it has stood the test of time. Cosmo black looks nasty after a few years. First thing I did when I got my used 2006 RG1527 was order a replacement bridge.

Also curious as to what about this model justifies a whole $200 more than the RG8570, which is the same guitar but with different hardware color, one different pickup, and without the coil split.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2023)

It would have worked if they used a black cover and made it H-S-S.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

KentBrockman said:


> Curious to see how well the satin black hardware holds up (not sure if it's the same as the black used on the RG550s or not). I loathe the cosmo black finish Ibanez seems to love. I wish Gotoh would bring back powder cosmo. I've got an RG3120 and an RG1570 with powder cosmo hardware (both guitars are 21+ years old) and it has stood the test of time. Cosmo black looks nasty after a few years. First thing I did when I got my used 2006 RG1527 was order a replacement bridge.
> 
> Also curious as to what about this model justifies a whole $200 more than the RG8570, which is the same guitar but with different hardware color, one different pickup, and without the coil split.


POWDER COSMO! POWDER COSMO! POWDER COSMO!


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy to see lo-pros on all the USA JCs. Long may it continue.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 2, 2023)

For a black RG this is fucking classy looking.  Just wish it came as 7-string. Literally the only reason to get an Ibanez instead of a Fender because surely they're still too retarded to make a 7-string in 2023.


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 2, 2023)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It would have worked if they used a black cover and made it H-S-S.



Yes. On a H/S/S, the pickup cover diferentiates the humbucker bridge pickup from the singles and looks cool.

On a H/S/H guitar, only the bridge pickup covered seems like that guitar is missing a piece...


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 2, 2023)

I kinda like the mismatched pickups, but i'd rather the covered one be the neck.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2023)

Is it possible to do an evertune conversion? Will a floyd or edge be able to go in that huge ass hole?


----------



## marke (Jan 2, 2023)

possumkiller said:


> Is it possible to do an evertune conversion? Will a floyd or edge be able to go in that huge ass hole?


Might be tricky. Also, in the guitar they don't fit for sure.


----------



## Aewrik (Jan 2, 2023)

Finally a good looking S in Europe without binding. This goes on the list!


And what! IT'S BACK! Multiscale!








SRC6MS | SR | ELECTRIC BASSES | PRODUCTS | Ibanez guitars


SRC6MS at Ibanez. Ibanez offers electric guitars, bass guitars, acoustic guitars, effect and pedals, amps, plus guitar accessories like tuners, straps and picks.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## SamSam (Jan 2, 2023)

Leviathus said:


> Man, i will never get over the RGD pickup switch placement.



I really like the switch position! The RGD electronics layout is perfect for me!


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 2, 2023)

I do really wish they’d have used the same panga panga neck for the RGDMS8 that they used for the RGD71ALMS. That’s one of the best parts about that guitar, and it would look a whole lot nicer with the finish and hardware of the 8.

I’m sure it was a cost saving measure as $1200 for all that (if you get a good one) is pretty killer in this day and age.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 2, 2023)

Definitely interested in the RGA. Is there a forearm contour on the RGA similar to what’s on a normal RG?

And how’s the rail air Norton? Real similar to standard air Norton humbucker?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2023)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Definitely interested in the RGA. Is there a forearm contour on the RGA similar to what’s on a normal RG?
> 
> And how’s the rail air Norton? Real similar to standard air Norton humbucker?



No arm contour, like a Horizon or C1.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm not a fan of the AZ stuff. That being said, this was probably the least impressive launch ever (my opinion).

That being said, there are still things from 2022 that have been slow to ship that I might be interested in finally getting (if Jackson / Charvel's launches are equally un-impressive).


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 2, 2023)

KentBrockman said:


> Curious to see how well the satin black hardware holds up (not sure if it's the same as the black used on the RG550s or not). I loathe the cosmo black finish Ibanez seems to love. I wish Gotoh would bring back powder cosmo. I've got an RG3120 and an RG1570 with powder cosmo hardware (both guitars are 21+ years old) and it has stood the test of time. Cosmo black looks nasty after a few years. *First thing I did when I got my used 2006 RG1527 was order a replacement bridge.*


Planned obsolescence perhaps? I know of far more people who've purchased a replacement bridge from Gotoh than have passed up on an Ibanez, due to how the Cosmo Black hardware finish wears.

I really do think it varies from person to person how much Cosmo Black tarnishes though (guitar cleaning / maintenance routines, humidity, cleanliness of hands, acidty of sweat etc.). All eight of my Ibanez guitars have Cosmo Black hardware. Three were bought new and five were bought used (5+ years old at time of purchase). Only three have visible wear to the hardware finish, which was present when I bought them used, and none of these have deteriorated since being in my ownership. Although my wear and tear is spread across multiple guitars, I have two in particular that I play most days and both are holding up well (these are also two of the oldest!). I do a lot of palm muting, so I'd expect at least the saddles to show some wear by now if it's that much of an issue.
Unfortunately, all three of my tarnished bridges are out of production (ZR, Gibraltar Plus & Edge III), so I don't really have the option of replacing them if I wanted to...while all five pristine bridges are still in production.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 2, 2023)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No arm contour, like a Horizon or C1.


The key difference being no recurve at the edge ala Les Paul. RGA FTW!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2023)

Quiet Coil said:


> The key difference being no recurve at the edge ala Les Paul. RGA FTW!



Meh, still not as comfortable for me. 

Looks cool though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 2, 2023)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Meh, still not as comfortable for me.
> 
> Looks cool


Contour>bevel>>radius>>>bell curve

EDIT: Make that Contour>Bevel>>Radius>>>Flat Top>>>>Bell Curve

I was probably at least 30lbs lighter when I last had an RGA so there’s that. I’d take the radius on that over something like Misha’s Jackson though - too shallow for my big ol’ belly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2023)

Quiet Coil said:


> Contour>bevel>>radius>>>bell curve
> 
> EDIT: Make that Contour>Bevel>>Radius>>>Flat Top>>>>Bell Curve



It's not that important for me honestly. 

In a perfect world everything would have a flat top with a nice arm contour, but I have plenty of Teles and LPs that I just deal with it because I love playing them.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 2, 2023)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not that important for me honestly.
> 
> In a perfect world everything would have a flat top with a nice arm contour, but I have plenty of Teles and LPs that I just deal with it because I love playing them.


I’ve got a Warmoth LP that I had my luthier basically change the recurve at the forearm until it’s a proper contour that’s way more comfortable but barely noticeable. But yeah, a Les Paul without a proper classic carve top might as well just be a flat top.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 2, 2023)

possumkiller said:


> What happened to the noodles model? Wasn't it covered in duct tape? Now it's sunburst for some reason...


That was the NDM1 and yeah the real duck tape finish was pretty cool.









NDM1


The NDM1 is a solid body electric guitar model introduced by Ibanez in 2003. It is a signature model of Kevin "Noodles" Wasserman, lead guitarist for the American punk band The Offspring. It is the initial model in the Noodles series. The NDM1 is based on the Talman shape. It features a basswood...




ibanez.fandom.com


----------



## marke (Jan 2, 2023)

I was all about forearm contours, but I noticed recently they made me push the guitar against my body from the contour. Unconsciously. That caused all kinds of shoulder issues.. now that I don't press my forearm to the guitar anymore, the contour doesn't really matter all that much.

The contour does not stop you from playing normally, it's still possible to play without leaning too much into it - and I guess most people do that without thinking. I just feel it may have facilitated my problem. With an archtop I would've probably avoided that as pressing them against the body is immediately uncomfortable. Maybe that's why I chose contoured guitars.

My point? Nothing really, just a quick story. I just don't think contours are that big of a deal if your playing posture is in order. Mine wasn't.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 2, 2023)

Kaura said:


> For a black RG this is fucking classy looking.  Just wish it came as 7-string. Literally the only reason to get an Ibanez instead of a Fender because surely they're still too retarded to make a 7-string in 2023.


1) It's an RGA, not an RG.
2) For me, there's not even one reason to get a Fender instead of an Ibanez.. Fenders have antiquated designs that were improved upon by others decades ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> 2) For me, there's not even one reason to get a Fender instead of an Ibanez.. Fenders have antiquated designs that were improved upon by others decades ago.


Yeah but for others (IE: Me and @Kaura), a 7-string Strat, Tele, Jazzmaster, etc would look cool as fuck.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 2, 2023)

WTF Ibanez. It's 2023. Why don't any of the Ukulele's come with stainless steel frets!? I would've bought one in a heart beat


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 2, 2023)

Man, Ibanez disappoints as usual.


----------



## gunch (Jan 2, 2023)

Still sucks the only way to get an Iceman is to paul stanley delete a paul stanley


----------



## spork141 (Jan 2, 2023)

Soya said:


> Man, flipping through the entire catalog its pretty alarming how many different guitars, basses and acoustics they make in a year. Kind of ridiculous we still complain about it.
> 
> That being said, I desperately want them to re-release a 7 string acoustic and they're dead to me if they don't.


Jesus. That's a lot of guitars. Sadly not enough to distract me for not having the exact rgd config I want.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 3, 2023)

I've been needing a decent 12 string acoustic lately and the new batch just happens to have one of these:








And I might have to try the rest of the Advanced Acoustic line too. 

It's also cool seeing a fretless EHB bass. And while I've already got my SRH505 for acoustic/upright sounds, the new 5 string upright UB805 is a nice addition.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 3, 2023)

aesthyrian said:


> That was the NDM1 and yeah the real duck tape finish was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I thought I saw him with a duct tape covered AX back in the day that was on fleek. 

They need to do a reissue of the 90s AX series too. AX7421 in grey nickel...


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 3, 2023)

Imagine Ibanez trolling us reissuing an obscure model... I don't know, an Ibanez RT not because there is the AZ line but... A Ghostrider!


----------



## Dayn (Jan 3, 2023)

I finally found some Australian prices. I found the white RGA622XH for $3,195 and the the SML721 for $1,749.

It's a bit pricy for an (Indonesian?) S series. But the 27-fretter is not as bad as I feared, being more than basic Prestiges but cheaper than other Prestiges. Unless something else comes out that blows me away, it looks like the RGA will be joining me later this year.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

KentBrockman said:


> Curious to see how well the satin black hardware holds up (not sure if it's the same as the black used on the RG550s or not). I loathe the cosmo black finish Ibanez seems to love. I wish Gotoh would bring back powder cosmo. I've got an RG3120 and an RG1570 with powder cosmo hardware (both guitars are 21+ years old) and it has stood the test of time. Cosmo black looks nasty after a few years. First thing I did when I got my used 2006 RG1527 was order a replacement bridge.
> 
> Also curious as to what about this model justifies a whole $200 more than the RG8570, which is the same guitar but with different hardware color, one different pickup, and without the coil split.


Another difference is the neck. The RG8870 has a AS Super Wizard (asymmetric) profile, while the RG8570 has the standard Super Wizard profile. I believe AS has only been available on a minority of limited run J. Customs (that I'm aware of, only the JCRG2001 & JCRG2002 "elemental" models and some of the 50th Anniversary models). I haven't had the pleasure of trying out an AS neck, so can't comment on whether it's "better", but it is a relatively unique selling point. Personally, I wouldn't swap my RG8520 for either...


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 3, 2023)

A lot of models are listed on Thomann (prices, specs, estimated delivery...).


----------



## Hairy Guy (Jan 3, 2023)

sell2792 said:


> Man, Ibanez disappoints as usual.


Same here. I am just begging to give them money at this point, but nothing has hyped me for several years.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 3, 2023)

Mister Shreddingaton said:


> A lot of models are listed on Thomann (prices, specs, estimated delivery...).


So uh... does anyone want to buy that RGA for only $1890 on Thomann and ship it over seas for me? Because that price difference is a slap in the face.


----------



## Antiproduct (Jan 3, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> So uh... does anyone want to buy that RGA for only $1890 on Thomann and ship it over seas for me? Because that price difference is a slap in the face.


Because it will cost way more than the US prices after tax, shipping and customs  After tax it already sits at 2,3k USD


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 3, 2023)

Will any of these models actually hit shelves in the next 6 months?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 3, 2023)

Antiproduct said:


> Because it will cost way more than the US prices after tax, shipping and customs  After tax it already sits at 2,3k USD


Ah that's right, forgot VATs are not included into that price.


----------



## JimF (Jan 3, 2023)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Will any of these models actually hit shelves in the next 6 months?



YouTuber Jamie Slays posted that he had his 27 fret RGA in March to film all his videos with, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Back in the 90's I LOVED the flame maple green S with gold hardware, but when I finally tried one it felt like a toy because the body was so small. It doesn't matter how much I dig the look/specs of an S, I'll most likely never buy one just because of that thin body. I'm interested to try a Kiko since it seems like a thicker S and it's why I dug the SZ; they were the closest to an S without being anorexic.


That's kinda a shame....S series guitars are fantastic and comfortable guitars. You should have at least one in your stable.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 3, 2023)

Shawn said:


> That's kinda a shame....S series guitars are fantastic and comfortable guitars. You should have at least one in your stable.



Certainly comfortable, but just like my girlfriends, I tend to prefer some meat on the bones and continuing in that theme, if I came across an S that played and sounded amazing, I most certainly wouldn’t turn it away on the basis of a lack of meat on the bones, it’s just not what catches my eye.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 3, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Certainly comfortable, but just like my girlfriends, I tend to prefer some meat on the bones and continuing in that theme, if I came across an S that played and sounded amazing, I most certainly wouldn’t turn it away on the basis of a lack of meat on the bones, it’s just not what catches my eye.


The first S I ever bought was that S7420BP from Mainely Drums....although I sold it (in favor of the S7420FMTT), I never looked back since then.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 3, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> Certainly comfortable, but just like my girlfriends, I tend to prefer some meat on the bones and continuing in that theme, if I came across an S that played and sounded amazing, I most certainly wouldn’t turn it away on the basis of a lack of meat on the bones, it’s just not what catches my eye.



Ibanez S (sabers) are great guitars for smaller people. Big guys may find them a toy sized. A guitar's ergonomics is not defined only by the neck/scale length or forearm contour. The body's design matters a lot...

_... more than the pickups_...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 3, 2023)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No arm contour, like a Horizon or C1.


Thanks Max! I’ll stick with my RGs in that case.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 3, 2023)

I guess I’m in the minority but I find the lower edge of S models too thin and one of the most uncomfortable features of any guitar outside of the upper bout on Parkers that just pokes you in the chest.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 3, 2023)

odibrom said:


> Ibanez S (sabers) are great guitars for smaller people. Big guys may find them a toy sized. A guitar's ergonomics is not defined only by the neck/scale length or forearm contour. The body's design matters a lot...
> 
> _... more than the pickups_...


 
I’m pretty average at 5’9/175lbs, but like I said, it’s not a comfort thing for me, I just don’t like the feeling of a small body, but I was also stoked when picking up the Orville for the first time on Friday and feeling how heavy it was. Just a personal preference thing, no more than that. I don’t even think weight = more/better tone or anything, I just prefer the feel of something with some heft to it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2023)

BusinessMan said:


> @zimbloth any of the stoneman models? Or were they discontinued?



Nah.



Albake21 said:


> So uh... does anyone want to buy that RGA for only $1890 on Thomann and ship it over seas for me? Because that price difference is a slap in the face.
> 
> Random question after thinking about the RGA, has anyone played a 27 fret guitar before? Was it weird to play on or was it not noticeable? Only reason I ask is because even 22 fretted guitars throw me off as I use the symmetrical 12 and 12 on a 24 fret to keep place. But I'd imagine adding more wouldn't affect this.



I can help you. We will be getting them at my Amsterdam shop for €1999 including shipping/fees. And unlike Thomann who are like the Guitar Center of Europe, we actually will set them up to perfection prior to shipping.

As for the 27 fret thing, I find it nice. It makes accessing/bending the 24th fret that much easier.



Ibanez Rules said:


> That's the exact reason I didn't order any. Satin black hardware is nice but no way with that pickup cover.



We didnt order any either. I emailed them when they sent me the catalog and was like "why?". If someone wants one I'll get it for them, but its a goofy design.


----------



## Uncle Johnson (Jan 3, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> Have you tried it with the ZPS system removed?


I haven't got a chance so far. I've heard that the feel is more natural.

Though it would still feel uncomfortable to modify a new guitar with j.custom price tag. But that's just poor me talking.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 3, 2023)

I wish they would bring back awesome finishes like grey nickel, cherry fudge, new penny, vital silver, cyber pink, royal blue, vampire kiss, suede black, black pearl, mirage red, mirage blue, blade gray, firespeak blue, twilight blue...


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> So uh... does anyone want to buy that RGA for only $1890 on Thomann and ship it over seas for me? Because that price difference is a slap in the face.


It's £1890 on Thomann, not $1890. I make that $2268 before shipping & customs.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

Uncle Johnson said:


> I haven't got a chance so far. I've heard that the feel is more natural.
> 
> Though it would still feel uncomfortable to modify a new guitar with j.custom price tag. But that's just poor me talking.


Removing the ZPS system allows it to flutter and would give you a trem with a very similar feel and range to a Lo-Pro Edge. 

The ZPS system can be removed and reattached very easily - like this. I don't think "modify" is the right word, as it's 100% reversible and not really any more invasive of an adjustment to the setup than adding or removing a trem spring.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 3, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m pretty average at 5’9/175lbs, but like I said, it’s not a comfort thing for me, I just don’t like the feeling of a small body, but I was also stoked when picking up the Orville for the first time on Friday and feeling how heavy it was. Just a personal preference thing, no more than that. I don’t even think weight = more/better tone or anything, I just prefer the feel of something with some heft to it.



I understand your point completely, as for reference, I was introduced to Ibanez by an S540 from '93 and it was MY guitar in the 90s. Then in early 00s I got an RG2027XVV and sold my soul to the 7 stringers. They're quite different as far as volume and weight. Fast forward almost 20 years I got myself an S2120X (6 stringer) and later an S5527 (7 stringer). This S2120X is as heavy as my two RG2027XVVs and the S5527 is as light as my S540... Weight weights a lot in comfort, but shape/volume as well. Sabers are still, to date and to me, the best shape ever from Ibanez and I don't have more because whenever a cool model showed up I was out of funds due either whatever or a new RG guitar just recently bought checking all boxes but being an S... Lesson, learned, not going to buy guitars before the new Ibanez catalogue release... 

Kidding, in the last part, but seriously, I'm kind of cool at the moment in respect to guitars... maybe a project to have a 7 string fretted, trem'ed, piezo'ed and sustainer loaded one... not urgent, though...


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 3, 2023)

Just gonna ask this here since most of the Ibanez guys on the forum are active in this thread - Does Ibanez get special DiMarzios with bobbins that say DiMarzio?

I ask since I have an Air Norton in the neck position of my RG that I installed with the cable exit towards the bridge/screws towards the bridge, JPM style:




When wiring I ended up with position 4 being split middle and outside neck coil, then I saw that on most HSH RGs/AZs now, they have the AN flipped to look "correct":





So I figured OK I guess I did wire it correctly, they just install it with the screws facing the neck and wire it like I did and it works out/the pickups actual orientation doesn't matter. But then I looked closer, and in all these models, "DiMarzio" is embossed on the pickup, which made me also realize none of my DiMarzios say DiMarzio, except the PAF7s I took out of my RG752. By extension I guess this also means these pickups might be customized with the cable exit still facing the control cavity, but with the screws on the neck coil?

I suppose maybe it's a marketing thing to visually differentiate further from guitars that come with "lesser" pickups like INF/V series? Either way I never noticed the little embossing before.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 3, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> It's £1890 on Thomann, not $1890. I make that $2268 before shipping & customs.


That's certainly not what I see. I'm on Thomann's US shop and the currency is set to USD. Sadly, if I add it to the cart, it says this brand is unable to be shipped overseas. Also, if I set the currency to British pound, it shows "Free shipping incl. VAT".


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> That's certainly not what I see. I'm on Thomann's US shop and the currency is set to USD. Sadly, if I add it to the cart, it says this brand is unable to be shipped overseas. Also, if I set the currency to British pound, it shows "Free shipping incl. VAT".
> 
> View attachment 119210



Nah bud, if you click "add to cart", the first thing you'll see on the next page:

"Sadly we cannot deliver Ibanez products to your country of choice. Please consider products of a different manufacturer or switch to another delivery country." 

Their website is very bait-and-switch and not very accurate with the prices. Also it would be like buying a used guitar as Ibanez would not honor any warranty claims its out of territory. 

If you'd like one of these from a US dealer and for a good price, again I'm happy to help.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

Albake21 said:


> That's certainly not what I see. I'm on Thomann's US shop and the currency is set to USD. Sadly, if I add it to the cart, it says this brand is unable to be shipped overseas. Also, if I set the currency to British pound, it shows "Free shipping incl. VAT".
> 
> View attachment 119210


On the UK site it's listed at £1890, including shipping (to UK mainland) + VAT. The European listing is an equivalent price in Euros (not 1890 Euros). If someone in the UK / Europe was to buy one and then ship it to the US, they would have to pay the equivalent of £1890 (not $1890) and then there would obviously be a second lot of shipping costs (approx. £250 for a fully insured and reliable service?). I think you'd come out at a slight loss, compared to buying from a US dealer, despite the extra hassle.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> Nah bud, if you click "add to cart", the first thing you'll see on the next page:
> 
> "Sadly we cannot deliver Ibanez products to your country of choice. Please consider products of a different manufacturer or switch to another delivery country."
> 
> ...


I've used Thomann quite a few times (only parts & accessories, not guitars) and the only issue I've had was a prolonged delay for a set of D Activators once. In fairness to them, order delays were commonplace worldwide throughout many industries at the time (it was summer 2020), they sent me regular updates (offering to cancel the order each time), the money didn't leave my account until my order was shipped, and I eventually got a pair of DiMarzio humbuckers for the bargain price of £104.

That said, I would feel much more comfortable buying a high-end guitar from a dealer that's less of an international warehouse.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 3, 2023)

Matt08642 said:


> Just gonna ask this here since most of the Ibanez guys on the forum are active in this thread - Does Ibanez get special DiMarzios with bobbins that say DiMarzio?
> 
> I ask since I have an Air Norton in the neck position of my RG that I installed with the cable exit towards the bridge/screws towards the bridge, JPM style:
> 
> ...



The slug coil is traditionally north polarized and the screw coil is traditionally south polarized. This comes from Gibson's initial PAF pickups which were all the same and they'd rotate the neck pickup in order for aesthetics. Since their wiring was super simple (one, both in parallel, the other) it didn't matter much and then they compensated the output by having individual volume and tones and by setting them at different distances from the strings. Moving on to more recent HSH guitars, the neck is also rotated because the 4th position traditionally goes for the middle and neck's inner coil. This comes from the coils being in alternate magnetic polarity from bridge to the neck: South Screw + North Slug (bridge pickup), South Screw or Slug (single middle coil), North Slug + South Screw (Neck pickup). There's a slight tone difference in the 4th and 5th switch positions with the neck's pickup different rotations but *it's only as important as you want it to be*. The REAL important thing to care about is that there is no hum as those positions' tradition. That is achieved by having one North and one South polarized coils together, either from only one humbucker or one of its single coils and some other single coil, also either alone or from another humbucker.

My two HSH layout guitars have the pickups installed like you have, with the screw coils inside and the slug coils facing the neck (although in both guitars the hums' coils are all screw coils), but that's because I love Inner coils in series (both hums' inner coils) and in order for that to work, one must be magnetic south and the other north).. and I have them wired so that I do get that sound available.

Regarding DiMarzio's engraved/embossed logo, I think they'll do it only on pickups that will be installed on guitars from factory (specially on Ibanez guitars, not sure on other brands). The aftermarket bought DiMarzios don't have that emboss/engraving/etching, or at least none of those that passed by my hands did.

As far as I know, humbuckers for regular guitars (having their necks to be played with the player's left hand) are built having the coil facing the bridge to be South polarized and coil facing the neck to be North polarized. Also, generally, the North coil is to be considered the HOT one, or the one by which the circuit design "starts"...

So, regarding your pickup rotation question. If you can, record the pickup in one position, rotate the pickup and record again in its new position. Make sure it's distanced the same from the strings on both times or you'll get uneven results. Decide what you like best and go from there. One thing is sure, it won't disrupt reality as we know it nor will make your guitar sound like thrash or heavenly, it's not that much of a difference, it's more like a *little more* salty or spicy (not much more, only a little).


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> I've used Thomann quite a few times (only parts & accessories, not guitars) and the only issue I've had was a prolonged delay for a set of D Activators once. In fairness to them, order delays were commonplace worldwide throughout many industries at the time (it was summer 2020), they sent me regular updates (offering to cancel the order each time), the money didn't leave my account until my order was shipped, and I eventually got a pair of DiMarzio humbuckers for the bargain price of £104.
> 
> That said, I would feel much more comfortable buying a high-end guitar from a dealer that's less of an international warehouse.



Well yes, youre in the UK so Thomann is a viable option. They wont ship things like Ibanez to the US though is my point. They do have good prices (especially if they dont have something, often once they do the price goes up), but on a guitar that most definitely will be coming with a questionable factory setup, buying from a real shop that will set them up is always better idea IMO. Plus that way you get a warranty/return policy.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

Matt08642 said:


> Just gonna ask this here since most of the Ibanez guys on the forum are active in this thread - Does Ibanez get special DiMarzios with bobbins that say DiMarzio?
> 
> I ask since I have an Air Norton in the neck position of my RG that I installed with the cable exit towards the bridge/screws towards the bridge, JPM style:
> 
> ...


Yes, DiMarzio's that come as stock in Ibanez guitars have "DiMarzio" embossed on the bobbins (except for the DiMarzio / IBZ and USA models, which are branded in white). All of my aftermarket DiMarzios have plain bobbins.

The first time I bought an aftermarket DiMarzio, I was momentarily concerned that I'd been shipped a counterfeit due to the missing logo. 

I've never though about it before, but I believe JPMs and RGs of the same era had the AN installed to face the bridge - with the "DiMarzio" logo in the correct orientation. Both of my stock Air Nortons, on an RG655 & RG652, were installed the opposite way around - but also have the "DiMarzio logo in the correct orientation for how they were installed (opposite to on a JPM / older RG).
I can't explain why, but to me it just looks better with the screws on the outer bobbin of each humbucker. I feel the same about zebra humbuckers - matching colours facing in opposite directions.

EDIT: got distracted mid-post and then @odibrom beat me to it.


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Jan 3, 2023)

odibrom said:


> So, regarding your pickup rotation question. If you can, record the pickup in pone position, rotate the pickup and record again in its new position. Make sure it's distanced the same from the strings on both times or you'll get uneven results. Decide what you like best and go from there. One thing is sure, it won't disrupt reality as we know it nor will make your guitar sound like thrash or heavenly, it's not that much of a difference, it's more like a *little more* salty or spicy (not much more, only a little).


According to DiMarzio the effect of rotating a pickup depends on the model: https://www.dimarzio.com/node/1723


----------



## odibrom (Jan 3, 2023)

Neon_Knight_ said:


> (...)
> The first time I bought an aftermarket DiMarzio, I was momentarily concerned that I'd been shipped a counterfeit due to the missing logo.
> (...)


My thought as well, lol...


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2023)

happy to see this still kicking around


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 3, 2023)

odibrom said:


> The slug coil is traditionally north polarized and the screw coil is traditionally south polarized. This comes from Gibson's initial PAF pickups which were all the same and they'd rotate the neck pickup in order for aesthetics. Since their wiring was super simple (one, both in parallel, the other) it didn't matter much and then they compensated the output by having individual volume and tones and by setting them at different distances from the strings. Moving on to more recent HSH guitars, the neck is also rotated because the 4th position traditionally goes for the middle and neck's inner coil. This comes from the coils being in alternate magnetic polarity from bridge to the neck: South Screw + North Slug (bridge pickup), South Screw or Slug (single middle coil), North Slug + South Screw (Neck pickup). There's a slight tone difference in the 4th and 5th switch positions with the neck's pickup different rotations but *it's only as important as you want it to be*. The REAL important thing to care about is that there is no hum as those positions' tradition. That is achieved by having one North and one South polarized coils together, either from only one humbucker or one of its single coils and some other single coil, also either alone or from another humbucker.
> 
> My two HSH layout guitars have the pickups installed like you have, with the screw coils inside and the slug coils facing the neck (although in both guitars the hums' coils are all screw coils), but that's because I love Inner coils in series (both hums' inner coils) and in order for that to work, one must be magnetic south and the other north).. and I have them wired so that I do get that sound available.
> 
> ...





Neon_Knight_ said:


> Yes, DiMarzio's that come as stock in Ibanez guitars have "DiMarzio" embossed on the bobbins (except for the DiMarzio / IBZ and USA models, which are branded in white). All of my aftermarket DiMarzios have plain bobbins.
> 
> The first time I bought an aftermarket DiMarzio, I was momentarily concerned that I'd been shipped a counterfeit due to the missing logo.
> 
> ...



Awesomely thorough answers! Thank you both! @odibrom I think I'll just keep mine set as it is, I like the way the neck sounds now so no need to change it going by my ears. Plus I think it looks cooler the weird JPM way


----------



## marke (Jan 4, 2023)

gunch said:


> View attachment 119217
> 
> happy to see this still kicking around


Great and problem free guitar! Regret trading mine a little bit..


----------



## hodorcore (Jan 4, 2023)

that gold hardware on the new 8 string multi scale is abysmal  put on black hardware and i might just buy


----------



## kamello (Jan 4, 2023)

possumkiller said:


> I wish they would bring back awesome finishes like grey nickel, cherry fudge, new penny, vital silver, cyber pink, royal blue, vampire kiss, suede black, black pearl, mirage red, mirage blue, blade gray, firespeak blue, twilight blue...


oh, the 90ties japanese shitbox car colors


----------



## KentBrockman (Jan 4, 2023)

Uncle Johnson said:


> I haven't got a chance so far. I've heard that the feel is more natural.
> 
> Though it would still feel uncomfortable to modify a new guitar with j.custom price tag. But that's just poor me talking.



It was designed to be removable with no permanent modification to the guitar. It’s just taking two of the extra small springs and a little bar out of the bar. You can put them back later with no issues.



possumkiller said:


> I wish they would bring back awesome finishes like grey nickel, cherry fudge, new penny, vital silver, cyber pink, royal blue, vampire kiss, suede black, black pearl, mirage red, mirage blue, blade gray, firespeak blue, twilight blue...



I agree with this. I like the plainer and darker finishes for entry level Prestiges that they used to have. I have a royal blue RG1527 and a royal blue RG1570 which are nice and muted and don’t stand out like a fire truck.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 4, 2023)

zimbloth said:


> No JBM/RGA7s this year, but some very cool new 7s are coming that I think you will dig.


Nick, does this mean there are more 7s yet to be announced or being saved for later this year?


----------



## Tree (Jan 4, 2023)

Here’s a pretty cool video of the RGD8 in action:


----------



## Mister Shreddingaton (Jan 4, 2023)

Sick!
Alex Hutchings is a monster player.


----------



## mattier303 (Jan 4, 2023)

RevDrucifer said:


> If they brought the SZ line back, they’d probably get me to buy one of their new guitars. All I want is a 24-fret SZ with a Lo-Pro. Ebony board would send me over the moon, but anything but Jatoba would work.
> 
> SZ’s have been popping up used a LOT lately, they’re jumping up in price. At one point you could snag an SZ320 for $150 used, now they’re all around $300-$400. Mine was $500, cased, in ‘05.


one of my first ibanez was the sz320 blue and natural. Then I bought the sz4020 prestige, natural color, really amazing looking but Les Paul heavy. i have pics somewhere.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 4, 2023)

Bring back pearloid neck binding and mirrored sharkies!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 4, 2023)

GRGs got some cool new finishes again, but nothing new for the GRG7 lineup.


----------



## InfernalVortex (Jan 4, 2023)

I didnt see anything that neat on the list... and it looks like the 565 isnt listed anymore so I impulsively got myself one of the last new RG565's I could find on reverb. I've been planning to buy a 7 string RG finally... guess it'll have to wait.

I feel like they should have a LOT more 27" 7 strings than they do. The RG2027XL blue is a nice color, but I didnt want another dark blue Ibanez. And then the RGIXL7 is Indo... and I'm not sure how I feel about a $1000 Indonesian guitar... I think what I really wanted was an RGR752 with a 27" scale and an Edge. Maybe something like that has existed recently, I haven't been watching that closely in recent years.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Friday at 1:07 AM)

That sound you hear is me eating my words because now I want one.


----------



## bastardbullet (Friday at 1:42 AM)

Kyle Jordan said:


> That sound you hear is me eating my words because now I want one.




Dear ibby;

I need this saber in my life in exact same color as a 7 string with regular 24 frets AND if possible, with a regular hard tail bridge.

That's all.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Friday at 1:50 AM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wish they'd release an AZ/RG hybrid. I dig the AZ shape, but wish they'd go with the flashy colors, pointy headstock, and locking trem.


This, 1 million times


odibrom said:


> Ibanez S (sabers) are great guitars for smaller people. Big guys may find them a toy sized. A guitar's ergonomics is not defined only by the neck/scale length or forearm contour. The body's design matters a lot...
> 
> _... more than the pickups_...


I disagree on the point that it's for smaller people


Kyle Jordan said:


> That sound you hear is me eating my words because now I want one.



It's calling my name during the night since I first saw it.
It doesn't help that it's an S and I love the S shape

On a side note @Ibanez Rules @zimbloth @MaxOfMetal , do you have any idea why Ibanez hasn't ventured yet on equipping Evertune bridges?

Also, why not releasing every 5 years the PGM100? That's an instrument that for the people who lived the 90s is almost as iconic as the Floreal JEM
They have the PGMM11, so they realize that guitar setup has some history on its shoulder, but in that price line it's a toy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Friday at 2:15 AM)

OmegaSlayer said:


> This, 1 million times
> 
> I disagree on the point that it's for smaller people
> 
> ...



They have used Evertunes.

Even Paul doesn't play the PGM100, so I doubt they'll put it out until he wants it.


----------



## odibrom (Friday at 8:24 AM)

OmegaSlayer said:


> (...)
> 
> I disagree on the point that it's for smaller people
> 
> (...)



I didn't say the Sabers aren't for big people, only that they *may* find them to be "toy sized". I also said that these are great for small people, I didn't say they were designed specifically for small people.

I love sabers as well.

@Kyle Jordan it's growing on me as well and under that videos' light it looks gorgeous.

@bastardbullet a 7 string version would be great as well and I wouldn't mind the multiscale thing going on.

I wonder if it's easy to install some piezos in this one...


----------



## Shawn (Friday at 8:52 AM)

Maybe they should bring back the SZ for people who don't like thin bodies.....


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Friday at 8:53 AM)

Q for the Ibanez gurus:

How long has Ibanez been doing the undercut fret tangs on the Indo models? 

I just noticed in the McKnight video I posted that the fret tangs were not exposed and looking at the low level S series on Sweetwater, the unbound boards also have this. My '13 S8 does not. 

I'm actually kind of impressed if this is across the board. (No pun intended.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Friday at 9:16 AM)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Q for the Ibanez gurus:
> 
> How long has Ibanez been doing the undercut fret tangs on the Indo models?
> 
> ...



A few years now, maybe 15'/16'. It's nothing fancy, they just nip the tangs at the end and use coordinating color filler at the ends, it's not "real" hidden tangs, and the end of the fret itself can still poke out from board shrink.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Friday at 10:49 AM)

odibrom said:


> I didn't say the Sabers aren't for big people, only that they *may* find them to be "toy sized". I also said that these are great for small people, I didn't say they were designed specifically for small people.
> 
> I love sabers as well.
> 
> ...


There's no space in the cavity for the electronics of the piezos, you can see it in Phillip McKnight review


----------



## odibrom (Friday at 12:33 PM)

OmegaSlayer said:


> There's no space in the cavity for the electronics of the piezos, you can see it in Phillip McKnight review



oooh, I'll make it happen... muahahahahaha...

Yeah, I saw de video. It will need a new cavity for the battery, the miniswitch would be transforme for the Mags/mix switch, I have a few VLX91 switches around here, so that would work as well... I'm just thinking in what brand should I go for, Fishmann, Graphtech or LR Baggs...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Friday at 1:38 PM)

odibrom said:


> oooh, I'll make it happen... muahahahahaha...
> 
> Yeah, I saw de video. It will need a new cavity for the battery, the miniswitch would be transforme for the Mags/mix switch, I have a few VLX91 switches around here, so that would work as well... I'm just thinking in what brand should I go for, Fishmann, Graphtech or LR Baggs...


I wouldn't get rid of the switch, would just add another one


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 2:10 PM)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Nick, does this mean there are more 7s yet to be announced or being saved for later this year?



Later this year.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Friday at 3:52 PM)

I’m officially GAS’ing for the RGDMS8. I loved just about everything about the RGD71ALMS but the finish and the fact that it only had 7 strings - and while a few features were dropped in this edition, those two specific niggles were addressed.

Has anyone already said when we think these will hit, or are we still in “don’t hold your breath” mode?


----------



## Ammusa (Friday at 3:56 PM)

Seems a bit weird, but correct me if I'm wrong. In Rich photos the RGA necks are stamped F21*****. Does this mean, that these are made as early as 2021?


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 3:56 PM)

Quiet Coil said:


> I’m officially GAS’ing for the RGDMS8. I loved just about everything about the RGD71ALMS but the finish and the fact that it only had 7 strings - and while a few features were dropped in this edition, those two specific niggles were addressed.
> 
> Has anyone already said when we think these will hit, or are we still in “don’t hold your breath” mode?


We're getting ours pretty soon actually, I believe Feb/march. If interested lmk.


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 3:57 PM)

Ammusa said:


> Seems a bit weird, but correct me if I'm wrong. In Rich photos the RGA necks are stamped F21*****. Does this mean, that these are made as early as 2021?



Just a prototype, not really relevant. When they hit the market they'lll say F23XXX.


----------



## Masoo2 (Friday at 4:00 PM)

I think back to the heyday of Volumes quite a bit and now realised how perfect of a fit the new RGDMS8-CSM would've been for Diego ;(





easily could've seen it being a signature model for him, combining the best parts of the RGDs and RG2228s he'd always rock


----------



## Quiet Coil (Friday at 4:02 PM)

zimbloth said:


> We're getting ours pretty soon actually, I believe Feb/march. If interested lmk.


I though I’d read they’d be rolling in pretty quickly (faster than good ol’ “Not April Maybe May” anyways), much obliged Nick.


----------



## Ammusa (Friday at 4:04 PM)

zimbloth said:


> Just a prototype, not really relevant. When they hit the market they'lll say F23XXX.


Yeah, so it's quite interesting that these prototypes were made already in 2021. And the J-Custom 7 string had a F19XXXXX stamp


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 4:11 PM)

Ammusa said:


> Yeah, so it's quite interesting that these prototypes were made already in 2021. And the J-Custom 7 string had a F19XXXXX stamp


Its as not interesting as it may seem, theyre just old necks they used as placeholders. It doesnt mean the guitar existed back then


----------



## Ammusa (Friday at 4:16 PM)

zimbloth said:


> Its as not interesting as it may seem, theyre just old necks they used as placeholders. It doesnt mean the guitar existed back then


Would be great to own one of these prototypes. Any idea where they end up? This is the wild way how a middle aged Finnish guy spends he's friday night


----------



## Albake21 (Friday at 4:18 PM)

Hey @Ibanez Rules, just noticed you have the RGA622 having a 17mm flamed maple cap. Please tell me that's a mistake, because if Ibanez seriously covered that up with plain white or black, I'll lose it.


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 4:30 PM)

Albake21 said:


> Hey @Ibanez Rules, just noticed you have the RGA622 having a 17mm flamed maple cap. Please tell me that's a mistake, because if Ibanez seriously covered that up with plain white or black, I'll lose it.


Of course its a mistake bud.


----------



## zimbloth (Friday at 4:31 PM)

Ammusa said:


> Would be great to own one of these prototypes. Any idea where they end up? This is the wild way how a middle aged Finnish guy spends he's friday night



They had prototypes of these at the Ibanez Benelux showroom near Amsterdam that I got to play. They most likely just keep them there for dealers/artists to use when they visit.


----------



## dirtool (Friday at 11:21 PM)

zimbloth said:


> Later this year.


new rg752?
Is that more than one model?


----------



## Warmart (Saturday at 3:03 PM)

Probably not the greatest place to post this, but if anyone knows of a Prestige S new in stock in the USA please let me know! I've searched pretty hard and am probably down to small stores with no web/Reverb/Egay presence. Thanks in advance!


----------



## StevenC (Saturday at 5:44 PM)

zimbloth said:


> Later this year.


Any 8s?


----------



## odibrom (Saturday at 9:32 PM)

So, is this becoming a sig? It's a 7 string saber!...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Saturday at 10:02 PM)

odibrom said:


> So, is this becoming a sig? It's a 7 string saber!...




He's had that custom for years. I doubt he's getting a sig anytime soon.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Saturday at 10:15 PM)

Kyle Jordan said:


> That sound you hear is me eating my words because now I want one.




This one really stood out to me in the new lineup. Same fan as Strandberg's Boden 6 I think.

Just a _fan_ of any Ibanez chameleon finish in general!

I literally forgot I owned a chameleon Xiphos I have to find where I put it...


----------



## odibrom (Saturday at 10:34 PM)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's had that custom for years. I doubt he's getting a sig anytime soon.


Yeah, I've seen it before, but seeing it again AND in a video promoting a new preamp pedal it kind of sparkled the idea... looks like a cool guitar... the inlays seem to be a bit too much, but a cool guitar nonetheless...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Saturday at 10:47 PM)

odibrom said:


> Yeah, I've seen it before, but seeing it again AND in a video promoting a new preamp pedal it kind of sparkled the idea... looks like a cool guitar... the inlays seem to be a bit too much, but a cool guitar nonetheless...



Yeah, it's cool as fuck. 




He's had it since early 2015.


----------



## Ammusa (Sunday at 8:44 AM)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's cool as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 119414
> 
> ...


This with fixed bridge and dark ebony board...


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 11:38 AM)

zimbloth said:


> Their website is very bait-and-switch and not very accurate with the prices. Also it would be like buying a used guitar as Ibanez would not honor any warranty claims its out of territory.
> 
> If you'd like one of these from a US dealer and for a good price, again I'm happy to help.


You'd still have a guitar that only has factory warranty in Amsterdam and it would be out of territory. You may have just misspoke earlier as it is a US model and albake is in the US anyway but you quoted it in Euro from your Amsterdam shop.


odibrom said:


> Regarding DiMarzio's engraved/embossed logo, I think they'll do it only on pickups that will be installed on guitars from factory (specially on Ibanez guitars, not sure on other brands). The aftermarket bought DiMarzios don't have that emboss/engraving/etching, or at least none of those that passed by my hands did.


Dimarzio's could always be custom ordered with the logo on either bobbin, it just has to be ordered correctly.


Kyle Jordan said:


> That sound you hear is me eating my words because now I want one.



EVO frets have been discontinued by Jescar. anything with EVO's will be dropped or model number changed and refitted with some other fret.


OmegaSlayer said:


> On a side note @Ibanez Rules @zimbloth @MaxOfMetal , do you have any idea why Ibanez hasn't ventured yet on equipping Evertune bridges?


They dabble, the RGD61ALET and APEX30 are both Evertune.


Albake21 said:


> Hey @Ibanez Rules, just noticed you have the RGA622 having a 17mm flamed maple cap. Please tell me that's a mistake, because if Ibanez seriously covered that up with plain white or black, I'll lose it.


That's just me reusing old pages and dropping the ball on a few specs, probably just got distracted on that one. Thanks for letting me know. Fixed.


----------



## KentBrockman (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, it's cool as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 119414
> 
> ...



This is interesting. Ibanez chose a guy to use a 7-string S series (with a cool looking finish) that has a ZR bridge to promote the Pentatone box, when the ZR was continued before he got that model. I wonder if they're trying to gauge interest in a revived S series.

If they, then I am very interested but for the love of god get rid of those ugly pickup rings! The non-sig S 7 string trem models don't have them and neither do the 6 string fixed models. If they can make a 6 string S trem model for a signature model (Jiva X2) that doesn't have them, then they can do it for the rest of us. Also, those reversed sharktooth inlays are not really my cup of tea.


----------



## profwoot (Sunday at 1:10 PM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> Dimarzio's could always be custom ordered with the logo on either bobbin, it just has to be ordered correctly.


Is it possible to order Dimarzio singles without the branding on the cover? I'm thinking about finally installing a couple bridge Cruisers in the middle and neck Timmons-style but the covers on the website are ostentatiously branded unlike the ones in Timmons' sig.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sunday at 1:19 PM)

Gotta ask - any lefty 7’s this year?


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 1:21 PM)

profwoot said:


> Is it possible to order Dimarzio singles without the branding on the cover? I'm thinking about finally installing a couple bridge Cruisers in the middle and neck Timmons-style but the covers on the website are ostentatiously branded unlike the ones in Timmons' sig.


I'm pretty sure you can. Dimarzio is one of the easiest companies to deal with in the industry. They won't authorize me though as I've never had a storefront and that is one of their requirements.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 1:24 PM)

Mboogie7 said:


> Gotta ask - any lefty 7’s this year?


Not even in the cheap seats.



https://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new_factory/2023/pages/2023_Ibanez_General_Catalog_US.pdf


----------



## tedtan (Sunday at 2:32 PM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> EVO frets have been discontinued by Jescar. anything with EVO's will be dropped or model number changed and refitted with some other fret.


That sucks.

Any chance you still have (or know someone that still has) some in stock? Specifically the FL43080 wire? I like that one on my acoustics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sunday at 2:40 PM)

The Evo thing sucks for people with nickel allergies.


----------



## aesthyrian (Sunday at 2:41 PM)

Nice to see Luke Hoskin of Protest The Hero still has a sig(LHM1) even though he doesn't play live with the band anymore and well, they don't really play live much at all and don't even have a full time drummer or bassist. Don't tell Ibanez though!


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 2:47 PM)

tedtan said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Any chance you still have (or know someone that still has) some in stock? Specifically the FL43080 wire? I like that one on my acoustics.


Just start making phone calls but I wouldn't delay. That news has been out there for awhile.


----------



## tedtan (Sunday at 4:27 PM)

^

OK, thanks. I guess I’ve been living under a rock as this is the first I’ve heard of it.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 4:31 PM)

tedtan said:


> ^
> 
> OK, thanks. I guess I’ve been living under a rock as this is the first I’ve heard of it.


Manufacturers and distributors were notified long enough ago it finally filtered down to me.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> Not even in the cheap seats.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ibanezrules.com/images/new_factory/2023/pages/2023_Ibanez_General_Catalog_US.pdf



Figured as much. I’ll keep dreaming haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sunday at 6:06 PM)

KentBrockman said:


> the ZR was continued before he got that model


He received the guitar early 2015, but was ordered early 2014 when he signed with Ibanez.

He's had the guitar for almost a decade now and has used it consistently since, there's nothing special about him using it now.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sunday at 7:52 PM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> EVO frets have been discontinued by Jescar. anything with EVO's will be dropped or model number changed and refitted with some other fret.



From some website: 


> DISCONTINUED: The metallurgy company that makes the proprietary EVO alloy used by Jescar to make this fretwire decided to discontinue making it. Unfortunately, despite a great deal of negotiating from Jescar, and others in the guitar industry, they are sticking to that decision.



Damn that sucks. I really liked the look of the fret if nothing else.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Sunday at 7:58 PM)

vortex_infinium said:


> From some website:
> 
> 
> Damn that sucks. I really liked the look of the fret if nothing else.


Yea, I didn't want to go too far because it was marked as confidential, but it's been a minute. Just illustrates how some industries are limited by others. It was probably a proprietary metal to their source so nobody else can just pick up and replace them.


----------



## possumkiller (Monday at 4:44 AM)

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005004735496415.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.5.665314c0nFoiNz&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.291025.0&scm_id=1007.13339.291025.0&scm-url=1007.13339.291025.0&pvid=839dfdf4-7432-4fa1-bd1e-04c1a2d34b04&_t=gps-id:pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.291025.0,pvid:839dfdf4-7432-4fa1-bd1e-04c1a2d34b04,tpp_buckets:668%232846%238116%232002&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000030284390367%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%223339%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21PLN%212107.09%212064.94%21%21%21%21%21%40211b5deb16732571357066932e3e9a%2112000030284390367%21rec



Aliexpress showing Ibanez the proper way to paint the back of a solid metallic color guitar...


----------



## antareus (Monday at 7:18 AM)

Warmart said:


> Probably not the greatest place to post this, but if anyone knows of a Prestige S new in stock in the USA please let me know! I've searched pretty hard and am probably down to small stores with no web/Reverb/Egay presence. Thanks in advance!


Bought a new S6521Q from Music and Arts back in Dec FWIW. Sweetwater has them in stock ATM.


----------



## Warmart (Monday at 8:09 AM)

antareus said:


> Bought a new S6521Q from Music and Arts back in Dec FWIW. Sweetwater has them in stock ATM.


Thanks man, I should've mentioned I'm after the trem model - the S6570Q. Brain must not have been functioning when I posted that.


----------



## crushingpetal (Monday at 2:15 PM)

Any reason why Ibanez doesn't offer a prestige BTB? (Looking for something more helpful than "supply and demand".)


----------



## bostjan (Monday at 3:17 PM)

crushingpetal said:


> Any reason why Ibanez doesn't offer a prestige BTB? (Looking for something more helpful than "supply and demand".)


There is no helpful answer to a helpless question.


----------



## crushingpetal (Monday at 3:29 PM)

bostjan said:


> There is no helpful answer to a helpless question.


Thought it could be something particular to their bass lines, maybe Fujigen isn't set up for basses, etc.

Just seems odd to me that there are no (or very few?) prestige BTBs. I think they did some at the start of 2001.


----------



## crushingpetal (Monday at 3:34 PM)

bostjan said:


> There is no helpful answer to a helpless question.


Also (sorry), they have 3 prestige SRs but no Prestige BTBs. Seems odd.


----------



## bostjan (Monday at 4:27 PM)

crushingpetal said:


> Also (sorry), they have 3 prestige SRs but no Prestige BTBs. Seems odd.


I've been there before, and even the official reason won't make any sense. It's usually some stupid vicious cycle. Like if a company releases a cool new product, but only in pastel green, and then sell none, it's assumed it's because no one likes cool new products. But, if instead, it sells well, it's assumed it's because it's pastel green, so all other products should be pastel green. Marketing research is 90% nonsense 90% of the time.


----------



## odibrom (Monday at 6:54 PM)

bostjan said:


> I've been there before, and even the official reason won't make any sense. It's usually some stupid vicious cycle. Like if a company releases a cool new product, but only in pastel green, and then sell none, it's assumed it's because no one likes cool new products. But, if instead, it sells well, it's assumed it's because it's pastel green, so all other products should be pastel green. Marketing research is 90% nonsense 90% of the time.



So true, usually made by people who know shit about the product itself...


----------



## dirtool (Yesterday at 12:27 PM)

bostjan said:


> I've been there before, and even the official reason won't make any sense. It's usually some stupid vicious cycle. Like if a company releases a cool new product, but only in pastel green, and then sell none, it's assumed it's because no one likes cool new products. But, if instead, it sells well, it's assumed it's because it's pastel green, so all other products should be pastel green. Marketing research is 90% nonsense 90% of the time.


That's why burl became pandemic and die off suddenly


----------



## Neon_Knight_ (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

dirtool said:


> That's why burl became pandemic and die off suddenly


Ibanez actually still has at least 15 models with burl tops in production (from a quick browse of non-signature models: 8x RG, 2x RGD, 2x Q, 2x S & 1x AZ).


----------



## Nicki (Yesterday at 4:49 PM)

Innovation.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

Nicki said:


> Innovation.


Mutation 
This burl is last resort


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

Ibanez RG5440C-DFM Prestige Electric Guitar Deep Forest Metallic w/ Hardcase


Body: African Mahogany Colour: Deep Forest Green Metallic Neck: Super Wizard HP 5pc Maple/Wenge w/ Luminlay Side Dots Fingerboard: Bound Macassar Ebony w/ Offset Moter Of Pearl Dot Inlays Frets: Jumbo Stainless Steel w/ Prestige Fret Edge Treatment Pickups: Neck - EMG SA Neck...




www.belfieldmusic.com.au





Nobody seems to be talking about this and it's not on the official Ibanez site, but Bellfield Music down here in AU are saying the RG5440C is a new 2023 model. And it looks slick.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Yesterday at 10:41 PM)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez RG5440C-DFM Prestige Electric Guitar Deep Forest Metallic w/ Hardcase
> 
> 
> Body: African Mahogany Colour: Deep Forest Green Metallic Neck: Super Wizard HP 5pc Maple/Wenge w/ Luminlay Side Dots Fingerboard: Bound Macassar Ebony w/ Offset Moter Of Pearl Dot Inlays Frets: Jumbo Stainless Steel w/ Prestige Fret Edge Treatment Pickups: Neck - EMG SA Neck...
> ...



I know I shouldn't say this but it'll be at available in the US, it's a NAMM model but that's not till June. They can be ordered anytime though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I know I shouldn't say this but it'll be at available in the US, it's a NAMM model but that's not till June. They can be ordered anytime though.



Had a sneaking suspicion that was the case. Bellfiled and the AU Ibanez distributor may just have let that cat out of the bag a tad too early.


----------



## possumkiller (Today at 2:40 AM)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And it looks slick.


It would look slick if they would paint the rest of the fucking body...


----------



## Ibby2112 (Today at 7:18 AM)

Ibanez Rules said:


> I know I shouldn't say this but it'll be at available in the US, it's a NAMM model but that's not till June. They can be ordered anytime though.


Any clues if there are gonna be any 7 string RGs, RGAs or RGDs for NAMM? It seems like the 7 string options were quite limited this year.


----------



## Tree (Today at 8:40 AM)

Ibby2112 said:


> Any clues if there are gonna be any 7 string RGs, RGAs or RGDs for NAMM? It seems like the 7 string options were quite limited this year.


Nick from the Axe Palace just said in the last page or two that there will be more 7s later in the year. Chances are they can't say much more right now. Apparently no new RGA7s, or JBM7s though. So we at least know there won't be any arch tops


----------



## Uziel (Today at 12:28 PM)

HylianN said:


> I just wish they would make something like this again (my RGD7UCS) with a flamed maple top in 6/7/8 strings and a reverse headstock. The stainless steel frets and fretwork are so good on this one. One can only dream...


Snagged one back in 2020. Wanted an ebony board RGD since the 2127z. My favorite guitar I've owned. I just wish we could get a 6 string version of this model. Missed out on a few RG6UCS lately too as thats as close as I can get.


----------



## possumkiller (Today at 1:02 PM)

RG527R


----------



## 77zark77 (Today at 2:56 PM)

S7751E ? that means S + Prestige + 7string + HSH + Evertune bridge


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Today at 3:11 PM)

77zark77 said:


> S7751E ? that means S + Prestige + 7string + HSH + Evertune bridge



Not according to any of the current naming conventions.

More like Saber, high spec tier Prestige, HSH, fixed bridge, some sort of aesthetic gimmick. 

The four character "7" designation hasn't meant a 7-string when in front in a long time, as far as MIJ Saber stuff goes.


----------



## ArtDecade (Today at 3:17 PM)

Let's go, Ibanez. Stop being scared of doing something totally badass. Bring back the Destroyer.


----------



## 77zark77 (Today at 3:34 PM)

@MaxOfMetal come on ! don't be so picky !haha
@ArtDecade better find those real from the past - the reissues never competes the real McCoy

If I was the Devil's advocate I'd say we don't need any new production


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Today at 3:38 PM)

77zark77 said:


> S7751E ? that means S + Prestige + 7string + HSH + Evertune bridge



S7777QFET. 

But all those 7s might make folks think Vai, so S6777ET might be likely too.


----------



## 77zark77 (Today at 3:45 PM)

OK forget about it and call it ..... S77zark77 !


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Today at 3:54 PM)

77zark77 said:


> OK forget about it and call it ..... S77zark77 !


Comes with a soft red wax gig bag.


----------



## dirtool (Today at 4:50 PM)

Tree said:


> Nick from the Axe Palace just said in the last page or two that there will be more 7s later in the year. Chances are they can't say much more right now. Apparently no new RGA7s, or JBM7s though. So we at least know there won't be any arch tops


They even discontinued the current RG752.


----------



## Ibby2112 (Today at 5:36 PM)

dirtool said:


> They even discontinued the current RG752.


Yep, that’s sad. It feels like all the focus has been on AZs and overall, the 7s are being a bit neglected. We use to have way more options of finishes and specs for them before. 
Maybe that’s just my impression but anyway…


----------



## KentBrockman (Today at 7:01 PM)

Should have just kept the RG752 going and just released different finishes for it. It worked for the RG7620, RG1527, and the RG1570 so I’m not sure why that strategy for a stripped down (ie nothing fancy) Prestige wouldn’t work now


----------



## Matt08642 (Today at 7:14 PM)

KentBrockman said:


> Should have just kept the RG752 going and just released different finishes for it. It worked for the RG7620, RG1527, and the RG1570 so I’m not sure why that strategy for a stripped down (ie nothing fancy) Prestige wouldn’t work now



Ibanez: "Ok, we hear you, so we're releasing a Premium 7 string with a 12 piece neck, some kind of weird coil split, and Edge Zero 2. Yours for only $1799!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Today at 7:28 PM)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ibanez RG5440C-DFM Prestige Electric Guitar Deep Forest Metallic w/ Hardcase
> 
> 
> Body: African Mahogany Colour: Deep Forest Green Metallic Neck: Super Wizard HP 5pc Maple/Wenge w/ Luminlay Side Dots Fingerboard: Bound Macassar Ebony w/ Offset Moter Of Pearl Dot Inlays Frets: Jumbo Stainless Steel w/ Prestige Fret Edge Treatment Pickups: Neck - EMG SA Neck...
> ...



Is the 2027XL a success? Seems like there's a couple of new guitars inspired by it this year

and yes I approve the fuck out of it.


----------

